# Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Update: WWE.com addresses the rumours



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

This is a sad day for many fans of New Japan Pro-Wrestling. Dave Meltzer just reported that Bullet Club's AJ Styles, Karl Anderson, and Doc Gallows (the former Luke Gallows/Festus) are all heading to WWE, as well as the leader of CHAOS and one of NJPW's big three, Shinsuke Nakamura.

Dave isn't sure about WHEN. That part is up in the air. WWE really wanted it kept quiet. Dave doesn't think any of the finishes last night were changed due to the situation.

Dave says Nakamura was the shock. Styles was always going to go if the money was right. Karl Anderson was actually going to go to TNA until this transpired.

Dave says Nakamura is going to be in New Japan for at least a few more months. Not a Del Rio situation. Gallows and Anderson are going to finish up their ROH dates. Dave doesn't even think AJ is working any more ROH dates.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684196155614466049
http://www.f4wonline.com/wrestling-...ew-japan-full-wrestlekingdom-10-report-204961

------------

Update:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0105/606380/wwecom-addresses-rumors-of-aj-styles/

WWE.com has jumped all over the rumors of AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows possibly defecting from NJPW to WWE. The company posted a full length article addressing the situation.

There were no additional details given in the WWE.com article, outside of mentioning that WWE COO and EVP of Talent Relations, Triple H, declined to comment on the rumors for WWE.com. This is notable in that WWE addressed the rumors at all.

WWE.com article here:

http://www.wwe.com/inside/are-aj-st...l-anderson-doc-gallows-coming-to-wwe-28508549


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*

Garbage.

People that buy this 'NXT is competition' garbage is wrong.

WWE is destroying all competition. Buy up all the talent. Stick them on NXT so you buy their shit Network.

And most importantly.........NOT CHANGE A FUCKING THING ABOUT RAW.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*

RIP Bullet Club. Not good if you're a Hideo Itami fan.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*

Well it's good for NXT, maybe they'll use Gallows properly this time


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*

None of these guys will be used and treated as the stars they are once they get to WWE.

Look forward to seeing:

AJ Styles losing to Heath Slater on Superstars

Gallows and Anderson becoming the Wyatt Family personal bitches

and Nakamura being relegated to whatever typical Asian character WWE decides to comp up with. 

R.I.P. all of them.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*

DAMN! I said this before but I'll say it again. These men are amongst the VERY best in the world, and they deserve to make it to the WWE, and have nothing but success. But on the other hand WWE has this habit of screwing things up in epic fashion, and these guys could be in serious trouble. But either way as of right now, I'll sit back and wait and see


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Is this real? It's cool, but at the same time makes me very trepidatious of what becomes of them.


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Lol use Gallows properly? So treat him as a joke? Like last time? That's pretty proper. Fucking joke. 

And that's awesome, AJ Styles is coming. 10 years after his pseudo-relevance. 

The others are more than welcome.


----------



## HogansHeroes (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Yeah, imagine being treated like Samoa Joe has. Working the main event at the Wembley Arena. I bet he longs for the day Ninjas threw him in a van and he had to draw a penis on his face.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Good for them, these kids are going to the big leagues.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Balor Club in NXT and eventually the main roster? I hope so.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Could be going to TNA just the same - or they're negotiating as a group to get more money from NJ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Nakamura is an absolute fave of mine and this both thrills and scares me. His future is very clouded right now.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Nakamura?

:WTF

Really surprised if this turns out to happen tbh. I know the money might be better and all, and was it him that said he'd like to work for WWE (or was that Tanahashi).

Either way, yeah. Swag is a big favourite of mine so this 'news' is definitely disconcerting atm. Dream matches could happen with him in WWE but it just won't feel the same regarding his character. If that's what he wants to do at this stage of his career, then fair enough. 

Things could change though tbh and we will have to see.

Not sure what to think at the minute tbh.


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

I just watched WK10 and I have to say it feels pretty surreal to see 4 of the best talents New Japan has to offer leave pratically at once.

But then again, it is not that suprising, WWE gets whoever the fuck they wanna get so yeah. Anyway, super excited to see what the future holds for Nakamura and AJ, and also very curious to see how NJPW will handle it.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Does Meltzer ever source anything he reports?


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *Could be going to TNA just the same* - or they're negotiating as a group to get more money from NJ.


No one is going to TNA.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



The_Kliq said:


> No one is going to TNA.


James Storm is reportedly heading back at the next set of tapings. AJ and DOC both have pasts in TNA as well - maybe the new network fronted Dixie some money to make a splash.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Nakamura in WWE:

At Best : Stays in NXT working small crowds just to sell the Network. Leaves New Japan for that? :ha

At Worst :


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

*Like I said, fuck WWE.

Styles, Nakamura are two of the best in the world, & Karl Anderson is great too, and they should not have their talents wasted in WWE, of all fucking places.

And I know some people are gonna go "b-but NXT," but these guys are too damn good to be in NXT, which at the end of the day, is still developmental.

*sigh*, it seems like it never matters what promotion you follow, or what wrestler you get invested in, because WWE signs them all.

It fucking sucks :mj2*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

WWE getting fancy names to feed Roman Reigns with.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

If this is true.... Holy Fucking Shit.... Sad for New Japan.... but wow... the thought of AJ Styles finally in WWE... and Nakamura! Man.... The WWE roster sure as hell needed a "pick me up" and this could be it.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

12:18

"You wanna punish people for actually liking professional wrestling guys like Colt Cabana, guys like Luke Gallows!?"






Dunno how well this is gonna go over the next time.

Honestly, I don't believe this to be a good thing whatsoever.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

At least we'll see someone else have a decent reign with the IWGP IC title for once.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Wait. What? How did I miss Hell freezing over?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

If they stay in NXT, they'll be fine. If they're called up to the main roster, every single one of them will be wasted.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Damn. Hope they don't mess up Styles too bad.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Nakamura in WWE:
> 
> At Best : Stays in NXT working small crowds just to sell the Network. Leaves New Japan for that? :


Nxt is fastest growing Fed on earth and will play multiple big venues in 2016-17, they sold out 10,000 seat dallas convention center in 15 minutes, nxt Brooklyn will again take place in Barclays. You know nxt will tour big venues in japan, Australia, Western Europe over the next 12-15 months


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Hideo is fuuuuucked :mj2

Nakamura the new golden Asian in town. You know his charisma and in ring skills about to shit on Hideo.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Why should they stay in NXT though? New Japan > a fucking C level show (to WWE) in front of a small crowd to sell the WWE Network.


NXT has blinded some of you. It's there to destroy the Indy scene and sell the Network.

FUCK NXT and Fuck WWE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



validreasoning said:


> Nxt is fastest growing Fed on earth and will play multiple big venues in 2016-17, they sold out 10,000 seat dallas convention center in 15 minutes, nxt Brooklyn will again take place in Barclays. You know nxt will tour big venues in japan, Australia, Western Europe over the next 12-15 months



NXT a fed? :ha

NXT = WWE. 

NXT = buy the WWE Network and we get to keep producing shit RAWs.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

THISJUST DISTRACTED ME FROM RAW. FUCK. YES.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Garbage.
> 
> People that buy this 'NXT is competition' garbage is wrong.
> 
> ...


Who gives a fuck about RAW? NXT is 10 times the product the main roster is. These guys signed because they wanted to nobody held a gun to their head. If they get more exposure and make more money in WWE while working a safer style then good for them.


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Would have rather AJ went back to TNA, don't think he will be used right in WWE and will be wasted on the internet show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*



jcmmnx said:


> Who gives a fuck about RAW? NXT is 10 times the product the main roster is. These guys signed because they wanted to nobody held a gun to their head. If they get more exposure and make more money in WWE while working a safer style then good for them.


NXT is a fucking front to have people pay for an OK product while producing shit RAWs. 

Not to mention their intention of NXT is to kill the indy scene.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*



TheLooseCanon said:


> NXT is a fucking front to have people pay for an OK product while producing shit RAWs.
> 
> Not to mention their intention of NXT is to kill the indy scene.


*You know, it's funny in hindsight.

Everyone was saying that NXT was not WWE's way of killing the ROHs & PWGs of the world, and how they weren't going to try & take all of the talent they can. And yet here we are, WWE's doing exactly that.

Like I said before, I like NXT & all, but it's blatantly obvious that NXT's purpose, is so WWE can try to kill the indies, and it's such bullshit.*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

I'm happy about this purely for the meltdowns. I couldn't give a fuck about NJPW, and I don't currently care about any of these guys.

People getting upset about it is fucking hilarious though, so I'll kee enjoying that at least.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Damn for real?


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

The Bullet Club trio yes i could see them all coming to WWE (With both Balor and Joe in WWE) but Nakamura even with all the charisma he has a better chance to go nowhere fast


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *You know, it's funny in hindsight.
> 
> Everyone was saying that NXT was not WWE's way of killing the ROHs & PWGs of the world, and how they weren't going to try & take all of the talent they can. And yet here we are, WWE's doing exactly that.
> 
> Like I said before, I like NXT & all, but it's blatantly obvious that NXT's purpose, is so WWE can try to kill the indies, and it's such bullshit.*


+1

NXT accomplishes all that WWE wants:

Sells the Network

Buys up all the hardcore fans' favorite indy wrestlers.

No cool alternative competition will grow.

And they get to destroy 'wrestling' more and produce their 'entertainment'.

"We'll buy up all your favorite wrestlers and won't produce a wrestling show. You will like our Sports Entertainment! You like Kevin Steen? Here's Kevin Owens." :vince$


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*










:vince2


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

NXT is going to blow up in the indie darling fans faces

How much indie stars have they got now taken off the market where most will never transition to main roster - Joe , kenta , Balor , James storm , sammi zayne + all the younger guys they are bringing up + now 2 of NJPWs top stars and gallows/anderson 

For what - not all are moving up to the roster UNLESS smackdown becomes a stand alone show - the roster is too full already


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*



TheLooseCanon said:


> NXT is a fucking front to have people pay for an OK product while producing shit RAWs.
> 
> Not to mention their intention of NXT is to kill the indy scene.


I don't give a damn about Raw I don't watch it and don't have any plans to start. NXT is worth 9.99 a month to me. The only shitty thing is when a worker I like gets "called up". I think AJ is coming in to replace Balor as the ace of NXT. I could see Nak getting a run on the main roster. Bryan has said he wants to face Nak so who knows maybe this shit will get worked out and we'll get something awesome. Nak vs Zayn, Cesaro, Neville, Owens, Lesnar, Cena, Joe, Bryan, Balor etc sounds kinda fucking awesome to me.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*



TheLooseCanon said:


> +1
> 
> NXT accomplishes all that WWE wants:
> 
> ...


*Yep. NXT is WWE's way of doing to the indies that they did to the territories in the 80s. *


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

WWE really has to destroy everything

Cueto!!! 

Save us!!!










You didn't really need Del Rio anyway



jcmmnx said:


> I don't give a damn about Raw I don't watch it and don't have any plans to start. NXT is worth 9.99 a month to me.


It's worth zero dollars to me...which is what it costs me to download it off the net every week

NXT may be good, but it still doesn't justify feeding money to this shit company and that asshole Vince's pockets


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*










If this is true..

I have to thank NJPW and Shinsuke Nakamura. I've watched wrestling for fourteen years now and Nakamura takes the cake as my favorite wrestler of all time. In a time where Pro-Wrestling is struggling to regain its footing and relevancy in pop culture, every once in awhile we're treated with the genius of a few individuals who tap into the creative side of themselves to display someone great which grabs everyone's attention and doesn't let go. To me Nakamura is my biggest inspiration for getting into wrestling besides Eddie Guerrero. 

While he may end up wrestling in WWE of course and this may not be the end of his career..it won't be the same outside of a New Japan ring.

Thanks for all the memories..


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

I hope this isn't true. I hate it when the WWE rapes and pillages every other company , then only care about 1 or 2 guys to push for the next 10 years. I don't even see them coming to the main roster at their ages, AJ is 38, Shinsuke is almost 36 and wont cut English promos , Karl Anderson is also almost 36 . I don't see where they fit in really , I guess it doesn't hurt having vets around but there are plenty of others out there that wont help kill off other promotions


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *You know, it's funny in hindsight.
> 
> Everyone was saying that NXT was not WWE's way of killing the ROHs & PWGs of the world, and how they weren't going to try & take all of the talent they can. And yet here we are, WWE's doing exactly that.
> 
> Like I said before, I like NXT & all, but it's blatantly obvious that NXT's purpose, is so WWE can try to kill the indies, and it's such bullshit.*


Were you bitching this much when TNA signed up every top indie talent between 2002-09, did you complain when TNA signed Kenny king despite him being under contract with roh and tag champion..I bet you wouldn't be bitching if they all debut on TNA tomorrow

New Japan isn't an indie either

If WWE do sell the network off the backs of styles, nakamura etc they will have done a better job than new Japan given new Japan world only has 20,000 subs total


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



eldoon said:


> NXT is going to blow up in the indie darling fans faces
> 
> How much indie stars have they got now taken off the market where most will never transition to main roster - Joe , kenta , Balor , James storm , sammi zayne + all the younger guys they are bringing up + now 2 of NJPWs top stars and gallows/anderson
> 
> For what - not all are moving up to the roster UNLESS smackdown becomes a stand alone show - the roster is too full already


Gallows knows all the in's and out's so my guess they will try and fast track Anderson in nxt (learn camera position bs) and have them on the MR in no time. If this is true


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

I'll believe it when I see it. Until then, no reason to nerd rage.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> WWE really has to destroy everything
> 
> Cueto!!!
> 
> ...


Who cares what people who don't pay for things want? If you scream NXT I'm willing to bet you aren't paying for NJPW or ROH shows so really who cares about your opinion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*

Guess they will be joining the Balor club shortly.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

WWE with the most talented misused roster in history lol

:lmao at it taking NXT to bring in all the big stars.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*



validreasoning said:


> Were you bitching this much when TNA signed up every top indie talent between 2002-09, did you complain when TNA signed Kenny king despite him being under contract with roh and tag champion..I bet you wouldn't be bitching if they all debut on TNA tomorrow
> 
> New Japan isn't an indie either
> 
> If WWE do sell the network off the backs of styles, nakamura etc they will have done a better job than new Japan given new Japan world only has 20,000 subs total


To be fair, TNA didn't really buy up all the indy talent and not to mention TNA allowed their talent to take indy bookings and had a working relationship with ROH . It's a very big difference between that and the WWE and how they run things


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why should they stay in NXT though? New Japan > a fucking C level show (to WWE) in front of a small crowd to sell the WWE Network.
> 
> 
> NXT has blinded some of you. It's there to destroy the Indy scene and sell the Network.
> ...


The Indy scene will never die. When one Indy great gets signed another two will rise in his place you will be okay sir.


----------



## Chandler (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Gallows and Anderson are not necessary additions, they are not stars so do not hire them.

As for Styles and Nakamura, if used correctly, and not just kept down in NXT to help the youngin's, then fantastic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

When does Kota Ibushi return? New Japan should build around him anyways.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



RapShepard said:


> Who cares what people who don't pay for things want? If you scream NXT I'm willing to bet you aren't paying for NJPW or ROH shows so really who cares about your opinion.


I pay monthly for NJPW and am proud of it. And I've ordered ROH pay per views. And if Lucha Underground had a subscription service or pay per views, hell I'd pay double because they are that good. 

I'm not a person who doesn't pay for things, I'm a person who pays for things he feels are worthy of his support

The world isn't as black and white as you seem to think it is...which incidentally, makes your opinions completely worthless.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Were you bitching this much when TNA signed up every top indie talent between 2002-09, did you complain when TNA signed Kenny king despite him being under contract with roh and tag champion..I bet you wouldn't be bitching if they all debut on TNA tomorrow
> 
> New Japan isn't an indie either
> 
> If WWE do sell the network off the backs of styles, nakamura etc they will have done a better job than new Japan given new Japan world only has 20,000 subs total


That last paragraph is so much truth


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



RapShepard said:


> The Indy scene will never die. When one Indy great gets signed another two will rise in his place you will be okay sir.


*Yeah, and I'm sure that's what people were saying in the 80s, when Vince was signing territory stars left & right. Look at how well THAT turned out. unk2*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Can't wait for the Dudleys and Eghts reunion when Gallows joins.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I like Nakamura, and miss Gallows the former lackey of CM.
I celebrate this news, because as I stated before two or three times, I don't watch New Japan much because they don't want to hire a commentary team in english, and thus becoming mainstream.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Afrolatino said:


> I like Nakamura, and miss Gallows the former lackey of CM.
> I celebrate this news, because as I stated before two or three times, I don't watch New Japan much because they don't want to hire a commentary team in english, and thus becoming mainstream.


*They had english commentary last night, and they have a show on AXS that has english commentary too.

That's really not an excuse to not follow NJPW anymore.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> I pay monthly for NJPW and am proud of it. And I've ordered ROH pay per views. And if Lucha Underground had a subscription service or pay per views, hell I'd pay double because they are that good.
> 
> I'm not a person who doesn't pay for things, I'm a person who pays for things he feels are worthy of his support
> 
> The world isn't as black and white as you seem to think it is...which incidentally, makes your opinions completely worthless.


Who said the world was black and white? I just find it hard to believe you stream NXT but not the others.

If you honestly do more power to you because you're a rare breed because most claim to love ROH and NJPW as they steal content. Though if you really care about those wrestlers I don't see the problem in paying for the Network.

I get principals but wrestling seems like a strange place to exercise them. Especially when your principals include stealing content, then doing a if its worthy i'll pay. If NXT is worth your time its worth your money imo. At least at $10 a month it should be.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *They had english commentary last night, and they have a show on AXS that has english commentary too.
> 
> That's really not an excuse to not follow NJPW anymore.*


AXS is a very hard channel to find and the AXS show is weeks behind isn't it. NJPW, ROH, TNA, and LU all suffer because they are a hassle to find.

Hell I can only watch LU because I the Time Warner app on my Xbox one happens to have the El Rey Network


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Horrible news for wrestling fans.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *They had english commentary last night, and they have a show on AXS that has english commentary too.
> 
> That's really not an excuse to not follow NJPW anymore.*


Over your head


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Just got on WF again so I just got the tag, but ye, was chatting with @NastyYaffa about this 4 or so hours ago when the rumors started circulating on twitter and I saw a bunch of tweets talking about it. We were pretty convinced it was fake at first, but clearly we were wrong. We've been pretty butthurt about it over the evolution of this whole thing :mj2

Also



> Dave says Nakamura is going to be in New Japan for atleast a couple of more months. Not a Del Rio situation.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Yeah, and I'm sure that's what people were saying in the 80s, when Vince was signing territory stars left & right. Look at how well THAT turned out. unk2*


Yeah shit like WCW, ECW, and Smoky Mountain rose from the ashes, then when they closed down shit like TNA, ROH, CZW, Chikara, PWG, and now LU rose from their ashes unk2

Like I said calm down there will always be small promotions like ROH that cultivate names on a semi national stage.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Good Luck to them. Hope they get paid well.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



RapShepard said:


> AXS is a very hard channel to find and the AXS show is weeks behind isn't it. NJPW, ROH, TNA, and LU all suffer because they are a hassle to find.
> 
> Hell I can only watch LU because I the Time Warner app on my Xbox one happens to have the El Rey Network


*Even if you don't have the network, they are still easy to find on the internet.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Wow.

:wow

Shinsuke Nakamura...going to the WWE. I can't believe I'm actually saying that. Holy shit.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Just occurred to me, this a way to try and sell out Mania and maybe get ratings back up?

The thought of Nakamura or Styles at Mania seemed like a pipe dream, but now...


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

New Japan is indy when? These guys are making hundreds of thousands. They are not indy stars lmao.

Aj Styles is also 38 years old. Nakamura is 35 but has injuries. They are both at the end of their careers and maybe they want to try WWE before its over.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*



validreasoning said:


> Were you bitching this much when TNA signed up every top indie talent between 2002-09, did you complain when TNA signed Kenny king despite him being under contract with roh and tag champion..I bet you wouldn't be bitching if they all debut on TNA tomorrow
> 
> New Japan isn't an indie either
> 
> If WWE do sell the network off the backs of styles, nakamura etc they will have done a better job than new Japan given new Japan world only has 20,000 subs total


So much anti TNA bs - TNA stole all indy talent 2002-2009 yet DBRY and punk both went to WWE in that time line something does not add up , oh you forget the original NXT and NEXUS where wwe was buying up talent in the same time line or this some more revisionist history . 

LOL FYI NJPW airs all their shows on TV imagine wwe nextworks numbers if all ppvs and shows were shown for free ..


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Well I'll miss their ring work but its their choice. Congrats to them if true.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

WRONG THREAD


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Even if you don't have the network, they are still easy to find on the internet.*


Yes and no. Easy to find but most are in shit quality and I don't download shit anymore ruined enough laptops in high school download from any ol site.

I honestly have trouble finding NJPW in decent quality. Which sucks because its cool when I do get to watch. If I could find it in English with good quality I could follow the stories which would help.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I did want AJ to have an NXT and a short Raw run before he retires.


But Shinskay, why :mj2 I wanted that Okada/Nakamura Tokyo Dome match :mj2 He'll be fine in NXT but ruined on Raw. And he needs to be on Raw to make more money than he currently is :mj2

Tanahashi is getting old too, this leaves just Okada to carry the company. Hopefully they finally push Shibata and make Ibushi one of the new top 3. Okada/Ibushi/Shibata with the occasional Tanahashi is a good top 3 (4) for me.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> New Japan is indy when? These guys are making hundreds of thousands. They are not indy stars lmao.
> 
> Aj Styles is also 38 years old. Nakamura is 35 but has injuries. They are both at the end of their careers and maybe they want to try WWE before its over.


NEW Japan and TNA are not Indy Companies. In Football Terms

WWE = EPL
TNA= Bundesliga
NJPW = Serie A

NJPW has alot of potential for Growth.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

It's bad because you just know they'll misuse Nakamura and it's a loss to New Japan, but it's good because it'll force New Japan to do something different besides the Bullet Club and they'll survive. Styles was going to go wherever the money was and Gallows/Anderson are a good team but I thought the BC was getting stale.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Not sure how to feel about this. My better thoughts are telling me to hate this but Joe has been used pretty good and so has Owens, so maybe there's hope for AJ and Swagsuke? I would imagine neither would agree to go if they weren't going to be presented like the stars they are.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

well its official


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Creative name said:


> well its official


Where?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> This is a sad day for many fans of New Japan Pro-Wrestling


*
SAD DAY :drake1? YOU TAGGED ME BECAUSE YOU KNOW I'M THE HAPPIEST MOFO IN THE BUILDING RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!! WOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! AJ STYLES IN NXT :woo :WOO!!!!!!!! :YES :yay :tucky :drose







*



THANOS said:


> Not sure how to feel about this. My better thoughts are telling me to hate this but Joe has been used pretty good and so has Owens, so maybe there's hope for AJ and Swagsuke? I would imagine never would agree to go if they weren't going to be presented like the stars they are.


*
OHHHHHHHHHHHH THANOS!!!!!!!!! DON'T YOU DARE BE SOUR!!!!!!! CLAP FOR THE POSSIBILITY OF BRYAN VS. NAKAMURA, AND FEEEEEEEEEEEL THE POWAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!! IT'S YOUR DREAM MATCH, YES IT IS!!!!!!*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

WWE IS THE GREATEST PROMOTION IN THE WORLD!!!!


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

:lmao :lmao :lmao
Hah, nice joke there XD. We all know what would happen if they really joined WWE. Nice one but I'd rather not have 4 men's careers get destroyed. XD.




Oh wait....



This isn't a joke?


:cry


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



The5150 said:


> NEW Japan and TNA are not Indy Companies. In Football Terms
> 
> WWE = EPL
> TNA= Bundesliga
> ...


The hell?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *
> SAD DAY :drake1? YOU TAGGED ME BECAUSE YOU KNOW I'M THE HAPPIEST MOFO IN THE BUILDING RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!! WOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! AJ STYLES IN NXT :woo :WOO!!!!!!!! :YES :yay :tucky :drose
> 
> 
> ...


This is true :mark:, if they ever clear him . It would be funny seeing both guys using the same finishers against one another .


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



THANOS said:


> This is true :mark:, if they ever clear him . It would be funny seeing both guys using the same finishers against one another .


*
I was imagining the exact scenario of a double knee KO last night while watching WK 10 :drose*


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Oh shit. Bullet Club takes over...big match jhon turns heel and joins them than THE BIG DOG ROMAN REIGNS TAKES THEM ALL OUT.
*BALEE DAT. *


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *
> I was imagining the exact scenario of a double knee KO last night while watching WK 10 :drose*


That would be so :banderas :banderas :banderas

Imagine 2 matches with the exact same double KO finish, then a final match where one of them gets up at the 9 count :mark: :mark:


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I can't believe that people genuinely love WWE's product so much that they sound like PR hirees. It's bizarre. It's so obvious when people haven't been exposed to anything else.

Notice the timing of when they decided to launch the WWE network in Japan. Vince/H knew exactly what they were doing. 

This is a move to try to cripple NJPW, not just to build talent for NXT. It's also why they've signed 2 out of their 4 biggest pushed talents at once, and also dismantled their biggest group in the process.

Nothing's changed since the 80s.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

So does this make Cody Hall 'the guy' in Japan now?


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

R.I.P. Pro Wrestling.

They're destroying other federations and signing up all the talents they're not gonna use to their full potentials. Then Roman Reigns is gonna beat them all.

Wrestling is losing popularity nowadays because WWE sucks. And it will be worse if other federations suck too, due to having no good wrestler. Look at ROH nowadays, they don't even have anyone to make people want to watch their show. Briscoes? fuck off. NJPW will be the same soon.


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

If this is true...
:MAD :Vince2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

_*AJ styles going to the WWE. I am legit in tears right now brahs. :mj2*_


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I've been watching all 2015 NJPW lately, and AJ and Nakamura are their 2 biggest stars. They still got plenty of great guys, but I hate RAW and American "Spots Entertainment" compared to the sport being taken at least somewhat seriously in Japan.


I knew WWE had big plans for 2016, but god, this is crazy. But of course, WWE is desperate, they tried getting Ricochet also, who is huge world wide. If all the best are taken away, that leaves no competition.


Also, the worst part is they will probably ban Styles Finisher which is way more dangerous than Rollins.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Ok I've had some time to process so lets look at this.

AJ Styles arguably the best wrestler on the planet right now, has been killing for years and he deserves this shot. I mean the thought of AJ/Cena is making me well hard. 

Nakamura the most charismatic man in Japan, and one of the all around best. As THANOS and Boss pointed out the thought of him vs. Bryan is TO much lol

And of course Doc/Karl the heart and soul of The Bullet Club, a top tag team. And if need be two top singles guys. 

This is fucking incredible and I really hope HHH and Co push all 4 of them to the moon because they deserve it and their presence will only increase NXT/WWE this is a good day


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



LilOlMe said:


> I can't believe that people genuinely love WWE's product so much that they sound like PR hirees. It's bizarre. It's so obvious when people haven't been exposed to anything else.
> 
> Notice the timing of when they decided to launch the WWE network in Japan. Vince/H knew exactly what they were doing.
> 
> ...


Exactly Wrestle Kingdom was tonight, and last Wrestle Kingdom was a better PPV than WWE put on all year. 

I don't even know how to feel about it all really. I liked everyone how they were. WWE is terrible, and looking at Hideo, chances are Nakamura is just some chump in Vinces eyes. Then again looking at Rollins, AJ will likely dominate WWE. Fuck NXT take him to the top. 

I really hope they bring NJPW style belts to WWE, like a Jr. Heavyweight.


PS 100,00 at WM32 seems a lot more logical now.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *
> SAD DAY :drake1? YOU TAGGED ME BECAUSE YOU KNOW I'M THE HAPPIEST MOFO IN THE BUILDING RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!! WOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! AJ STYLES IN NXT!!!!!!!! :YES *
> 
> *
> OHHHHHHHHHHHH THANOS!!!!!!!!! DON'T YOU DARE BE SOUR!!!!!!! CLAP FOR THE POSSIBILITY OF BRYAN VS. NAKAMURA, AND FEEEEEEEEEEEL THE POWAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!! IT'S YOUR DREAM MATCH, YES IT IS!!!!!!*


I said "a sad day for fans of New Japan Pro-Wrestling." Would you call yourself that? I'm not a fan of "no true Scotsman" stuff but you're more like a fan of a handful of guys in it. Okada, Nakamura, AJ, Bucks, Ricochet, maybe I'm missing a couple. You wouldn't even put down the $8 and change for a month of NJPW World to watch WK10 or pay for the PPV for WK9. You have no interest in NJPW in the abstract and as such no reason to be upset by this news, or what it means for their product or business. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Imagine if WWE continues to not let Bryan wrestle and he says "Fuck it, I'm going to New Japan!" just as Nakamura arrives (assuming he does).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

With my luck, Nakamura comes to WWE and Bryan signs with NJPW. This would best summarize my reaction:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

They don't even have plans for the guys who are already in NXT, now they bring even more people in? :lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



LilOlMe said:


> I can't believe that people genuinely love WWE's product so much that they sound like PR hirees. It's bizarre. It's so obvious when people haven't been exposed to anything else.
> 
> Notice the timing of when they decided to launch the WWE network in Japan. Vince/H knew exactly what they were doing.
> 
> ...


*This. I fail to see how people can see this, and think it's anything more than WWE's attempt to fuck over NJPW.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

NXT needs at least an extra half hour with all this influx of talent.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



THE SHIV said:


> NXT needs at least an extra half hour with all this influx of talent.


At this point they should do another Brand Spilt. I mean there is more then enough wrestlers to do it, plus it would shake things up and make it exciting again


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Captain Edd said:


> They don't even have plans for the guys who are already in NXT, now they bring even more people in? :lol


I guess it's time for the real stars to emerge and swim with the rest of the fish or die and drown


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

F4W is now officially reporting them as signed by the WWE so HOLY SHIT THIS IS REAL FOLKS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *This. I fail to see how people can see this, and think it's anything more than WWE's attempt to fuck over NJPW.*


I agree this is vintage predatory WWE tactics and I hate it for New Japan. Still I hope the new signees succeed, but I am wary of their future prospects, especially for Swagsuke. I do hope to be pleasantly surprised. I also shall keep supporting New Japan as fervently as possible.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I will only talk about AJ & Nak (hell, my username is *NakNak* ffs lol)

-Honestly, i'm happy that AJ Styles finally will arrive to the WWE. For all the hard work he has done over the years, the dude deserves it, and if he wants to do it, it's his choice. However, I fear for him. I don't think they will use him correctly on the Main Roster, and I'm a big fan of his. And AJ on NXT is a waste. From the Tokyo Dome to Full Sail University. I hope for the best. Styles was one of the best, if not, the best wrestler of 2015 IMO.

-First: Hideo Itami is fucked. He is out with an Injury, now Shinsuke Nakamura will sign with the company...and Shinsuke is a whole lot better than him. They will push him hard as the japanese superstar on NXT. Again, having Nakamura on that show is a fucking waste. DEVELOP THE GUYS YOU ALREADY HAVE, FFS! But, he has said many times before that he wanted to be on the WWE one day...maybe now is the moment. If he fails, well, NJPW will take him back and push him. He has the right to go to WWE, but I don't like it.

Overall thoughts: Love both of those guys, but they will be a waste in WWE tbh.

And as much as NXT can be good, they are destroying other companies, that's a fact. NXT is WWE NXT, don't tell me that bullshit that NXT is revolution, NXT is the best competition WWE has. No, it isn't. NXT is from the WWE, NXT is the indy brand of the WWE at this point. You can't deny that.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

AJ :mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

:lmao at WWE advertising on Raw that the WWE Network is now available in Japan. Oh and they're advertising an NXT show in my local market.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Network available in Japan just as WWE raids NJPW. That's brilliant.

Great business move. I love moves like this and it's I always laugh whenever "WWE is dead" stuff comes out. They'll be fine, you don't get to the position they're in without knowing a few things.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I said "a sad day for fans of New Japan Pro-Wrestling." Would you call yourself that? I'm not a fan of "no true Scotsman" stuff but you're more like a fan of a handful of guys in it. Okada, Nakamura, AJ, Bucks, Ricochet, maybe I'm missing a couple. You wouldn't even put down the $8 and change for a month of NJPW World to watch WK10 or pay for the PPV for WK9. You have no interest in NJPW in the abstract and as such no reason to be upset by this news, or what it means for their product or business. Correct me if I'm wrong.


*That sounds about right







. I enjoy watching the flamboyant and exciting guys in the product, but I'm not a fan of THE product. However, you've known for months that I've wanted AJ in NXT, hence my summoning to this thread :cudi. Nakamura eventually joining is a HUGE bonus! He's like a much better, male version of Asuka. Hideo can get ut because this guy doesn't even need to talk to exhude charisma and captivate a crowd, and his wrestling blows Hideo's excessive kick spam out of the water.*



> Imagine if WWE continues to not let Bryan wrestle and he says "Fuck it, I'm going to New Japan!" just as Nakamura arrives (assuming he does).


*Bryan would not do that to his #1 fan @THE SHIV :no:.*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



THE SHIV said:


> With my luck, Nakamura comes to WWE and Bryan signs with NJPW. This would best summarize my reaction:


After thinking about this further, they should all just skip NXT and debut post-Rumble on the main roster. Call up Balor at the same time and debut all of them in a new Bullet Club type of group, and debut Shinsuke in the Rumble to throw out Bryan, and begin that feud heading into Mania 32.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Posted this last month when there was a report of Nakamura signing with WWE. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1850602-wwe-wants-nakamura.html#post54721986



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ya, go from having 4-5 star matches against some of the best wrestlers today to wrestling Baron Corbin at Takeover.
> 
> :tripsscust


:cenaooh What the fuck Nakamura? He's actually gonna demean himself like that? 

Edit: whoops


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



THANOS said:


> After thinking about this further, they should all just skip NXT and debut post-Rumble on the main roster. Call up Balor at the same time and debut all of them in a new Bullet Club type of group, and debut Shinsuke in the Rumble to throw out Bryan, and begin that feud heading into Mania 32.


I could actually live with that. It's about the only thing they could do with Bryan not winning The Rumble that could make me smile.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Posted this last month when there was a report of Nakamura signing with WWE.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1850602-wwe-wants-nakamura.html#post54721986
> 
> ...


It already happened at Wrestle Kingdom.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



THANOS said:


> After thinking about this further, they should all just skip NXT and debut post-Rumble on the main roster. Call up Balor at the same time and debut all of them in a new Bullet Club type of group*, and debut Shinsuke in the Rumble to throw out Bryan, and begin that feud heading into Mania 32*.


Dude just imagine if Bryan gets rid of 5 guys, and he's all alone in the ring, then some strange music hits, and Naka runs out from the crowd and Knees Bryan in the head and tosses him out, and then Dragon runs back in and they have a crazy fight :Banderas


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I dunno how anyone can be mad at this.

They slaved away at NJPW & the indies far for too long, now they're making some more money with the WWE and living life.

You guys got classic matches from them in other promotions, they fought the best of the best already, let them cook.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Sheamus crickets have crickets lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



THE SHIV said:


> I could actually live with that. It's about the only thing they could do with Bryan not winning The Rumble that could make me smile.


With my worries of how they'll use Bryan this year, I would gladly take this. It's a billion times better than another non-title Sheamus match fpalm.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Can't wait for them all to pointlessly piss about in the midcard.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



FITZ said:


> It already happened at Wrestle Kingdom.


Ya, I just realized that now. :floyd1

Haven't been following wrestling much in the past 2 months and am currently on vacation. My friend texted me this news and that was my knee jerk reaction.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Donnie said:


> Dude just imagine if Bryan gets rid of 5 guys, and he's all alone in the ring, then some strange music hits, and Naka runs out from the crowd and Knees Bryan in the head and tosses him out, and then Dragon runs back in and they have a crazy fight :Banderas


That would be glorious, and I would give zero fucks if the WWE-only crowd no-sells Swagsuke, because he'll win them over very quick.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

If this is just speculation without any actual truth...well, whatever. Currently, Machine Gun and Gallows are still on the GWF roster page, so I'm not sure if this is 100% legit. I guess soon enough, we'll know for sure.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



KO Bossy said:


> If this is just speculation without any actual truth...well, whatever. Currently, Machine Gun and Gallows are still on the GWF roster page, so I'm not sure if this is 100% legit. I guess soon enough, we'll know for sure.


*If I'm not mistaken, Meltzer & Alvarez pretty much confirmed that AJ, Nakamura, & Anderson & Gallows are leaving.

It sucks man. :mj2*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



THANOS said:


> That would be glorious, and I would give zero fucks if the WWE-only crowd no-sells Swagsuke, because he'll win them over very quick.


*Come on now, you know it's a much better idea to debut these guys at a live special and have them confront Balor. It'll be the only thing that could possibly make him interesting.*


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I love a good overreaction.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *Come on now, you know it's a much better idea to debut these guys at a live special and have them confront Balor. It'll be the only thing that could possibly make him interesting.*


I have to disagree man, I think it's best for everyone if they keep AJ/Nakamura away from Finn, because if they feud Finn will get shown up and be even more screwed. The smart thing to do is have Doc/Anderson come in as backup when Finn finally turns heel. and then we can have the "Balor Club" As the top heel group, and go from there

Just my 2 cents :smile2:


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I personally really wanted to see Bullet Club on WWE, but I wanted Finn to start it as a faction. Finn vs AJ, over who gets to run Bullet Club in WWE, well that would be awesome. 

Then again, there are so many good ideas out there, WWE just uses all the bad ideas. 


If Divas Revolution is any sign, of WWE "Trying to change things", then we are in a heap of trouble. Steph will probably threaten Nakamura with Sheamus or something.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Hilight of my day - Hearing that Doc Gallows is done with New Japan. I did a backflip.

Lowlight of my day - Hearing that Doc Gallows is coming to the WWE. Fuck me.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *This. I fail to see how people can see this, and think it's anything more than WWE's attempt to fuck over NJPW.*


Bleh, I feel like vomiting right now. Shinsuke and AJ are like...top 5 in the world wrestlers right now. Machine Gun is awesome and even Gallows is pretty good. And they're going to WWE aka the land where wrestling dreams die. Don't worry, come Wrestle Kingdom 11, Nakamura will be wearing a rice hat and throwing salt while coming out to his Asian flute music theme, AJ will be the next Neville, Anderson and Gallows will be Brodus Clay and Sweet T vol. 2. And most importantly, all of them will be jobbing to Cena and Roman Reigns, when Nakamura and AJ have more talent in their pinkies than those two combined. They're going to quickly figure out that "oh hey, WWE isn't wrestling, they HATE wrestling." And these guys are actual wrestlers, but they're going to be thrown into the basement right away because they don't know how to work shitty WWE style with every 2 minute match needing finisher kick outs and no heat. We're going to get matches that require 10 Styles Clashes to get a 3 count, except we won't get that because some over the hill celebrity like Bronson Pinchot will interfere randomly. Nakamura is going to be doing insert commercials peddling for PF Chang's or something. Anderson and Gallows will eventually split up after jobbing to the Ascension, and then will feud over Amber. And most importantly, any potentially quality matches will get hardly any time, interrupted by stupid commercial breaks where we come back with the heel getting the heat that we never see. The worst part? Ultimately, winners and losers will still mean nothing. 

And this is what is going to happen to 2 of the 5 best wrestlers on the planet right now. Another Yoshi Tatsu and future Zack Ryder. All because WWE wants to have all the toys and tell us, the fans, what we should want to see instead of letting us have an alternative. WWE is a god awful diarrhea of a product, but hey, at least I could go see some amazing stuff elsewhere. They could continue being diarrhea and I could ignore it. Now instead, they aren't wanting to make me tune in with this news, they're making me NOT WANT TO WATCH AJ STYLES AND SHINSUKE NAKAMURA. That's impressive, I never thought those words would enter my mind, but there they are. They will fuck them up beyond belief because they're an entertainment company that doesn't know how to entertain. They have no clue what they're doing, they're shows are unwatchable, and they are led by some of the most out of touch people in existence. And now, they're stealing my ability to watch quality wrestling, just so they can use this as bait to try and get me to watch schmucks like Orton, Sheamus and the bonehead brigade (aka the guys they really care about). No dice.

I am legitimately sad right now. At least Okada has the sense to stay in New Japan and be "the guy", where he's booked by Gedo and Jado and gets to work with the cream of the talent crop and actually wrestle instead of...there's really no other way to say it: selling out his dignity. I mean, AJ and Nakamura aren't dumb. They've SEEN what happens to a) Asians and b) home grown talent in other companies when they come to WWE. And the results are universally negative. Can you really not look at this as a sell out? Have a hall of fame caliber career you can look back at, be proud of and be regarded as one of the best in history, or end it on a sour note by accepting more money and tarnishing your legacy. I can't make that choice, but I value my dignity more than money and I'd have told WWE to fuck themselves.


I honest to god don't understand how anyone can be happy right now. Legit BOSS is so happy AJ is in NXT, and some people are trying to look at the bright side. There isn't one. This is a tragedy. Gone are the awesome pro wrestlers these guys were. Now what are they? WWE entertainers. They are now literally being placed on the same level as losers like Orton, Cena, Reigns, Sheamus and all of those guys. This is a demotion. No more King of Strong Style, that's gone. You think with how PC WWE is they'll let him do the Boma Ye to people's heads? Headshots are banned, he'll be getting a crappy Downward Spiral now. They won't let these guys tell stories either, now its all gonna be just "movez". 50 fucking kickouts per match. Oh and let's not forget they'll be getting 5 moves for their arsenal and that's it. I'm supposed to be thrilled that these guys hacked it out in the "Indies" for years and now they're finally making it big? If this were 2000, hell yeah. This is 2015. Wrestling in North America isn't cool, WWE is lame and run by incompetent boobs known as McMahons. I loved it when these guys go out there and do what they were born to do. Except, as I said, Vince has to have ALL the toys. We can't love our wrestling, he has to take that too and make it shitty sports entertainment by signing all the quality guys and then not using them so he can push the schmucks that have a fraction of the talent because his 70 year old brain is deluded enough to think fans want to see that.

Thanks, WWE. Ruining wrestling in your own damn company wasn't enough, you have to try and ruin it for the other companies, too. 

The only upside I see to this for New Japan is that without the IC title on Nakamura, maybe now they can give it to Ibushi and let him flourish in classics against guys like Shibata, Ishii, Honma, Goto, Naito and such. We've already seen him against Okada and Tanahashi, but I'll take that match again any day of the week.




I'll save the trolls some trouble. You're damn right I'm salty as fuck. I'm tired of WWE ruining something I love because they've decided on what I should want to see. And now they're ruining it everywhere else, too. I am embarrassed that I now have to say the words "Stephanie McMahon is the boss of Shinsuke fucking Nakamura and AJ fucking Styles." Remember how awesome the Invasion was when Team ECW turned around and beat up the WWF guys? Remember how an hour later they instantly made it super UNcool when they made Stephanie the owner of ECW? Yeah, well...here we are again. WWE making things not cool again. Yeah, I'm doing cartwheels over this.


----------



## Raghnall McManus (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Welp, it the circle of life. Good for them.

Shibata is moving up the ladder, I hope.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Still hoping that Shinsuke is only a suprise entrant in Royal Rumble...

A big blow for NJPW.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Garbage.
> 
> People that buy this 'NXT is competition' garbage is wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

My god i could just imagine Balor along with them forming the Bullet Club or Balor Club and taking over Raw as this huge heel faction. Jsut put all the gold on them and let them run the show. Just imagine how much fucking better Raw would be. Put the World title on AJ Styles and Give Balor and Nakamura the mid card belts and put the tag belts on Gallows and Anderson.

Then again this is WWE the land where fuck logic and reason run wild, they can have all the amazing talent in the world working for them, but they wont know how to use them.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

By the way, for anyone who is excited, here's what Tensai was doing in New Japan back in 2010/2011:











Tag champion with Karl Anderson, booked like a badass monster, great look, won tag team of the year in the WON awards. Then when he got to WWE, within a year:













This is what they did to someone who just WRESTLED in Japan. And you have hopes for someone who is actually Japanese? 

Its a god damn shame.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



KO Bossy said:


> Bleh, I feel like vomiting right now. Shinsuke and AJ are like...top 5 in the world wrestlers right now. Machine Gun is awesome and even Gallows is pretty good. And they're going to WWE aka the land where wrestling dreams die. Don't worry, come Wrestle Kingdom 11, Nakamura will be wearing a rice hat and throwing salt while coming out to his Asian flute music theme, AJ will be the next Neville, Anderson and Gallows will be Brodus Clay and Sweet T vol. 2. And most importantly, all of them will be jobbing to Cena and Roman Reigns, when Nakamura and AJ have more talent in their pinkies than those two combined. They're going to quickly figure out that "oh hey, WWE isn't wrestling, they HATE wrestling." And these guys are actual wrestlers, but they're going to be thrown into the basement right away because they don't know how to work shitty WWE style with every 2 minute match needing finisher kick outs and no heat. We're going to get matches that require 10 Styles Clashes to get a 3 count, except we won't get that because some over the hill celebrity like Bronson Pinchot will interfere randomly. Nakamura is going to be doing insert commercials peddling for PF Chang's or something. Anderson and Gallows will eventually split up after jobbing to the Ascension, and then will feud over Amber. And most importantly, any potentially quality matches will get hardly any time, interrupted by stupid commercial breaks where we come back with the heel getting the heat that we never see. The worst part? Ultimately, winners and losers will still mean nothing.
> 
> And this is what is going to happen to 2 of the 5 best wrestlers on the planet right now. Another Yoshi Tatsu and future Zack Ryder. All because WWE wants to have all the toys and tell us, the fans, what we should want to see instead of letting us have an alternative. WWE is a god awful diarrhea of a product, but hey, at least I could go see some amazing stuff elsewhere. They could continue being diarrhea and I could ignore it. Now instead, they aren't wanting to make me tune in with this news, they're making me NOT WANT TO WATCH AJ STYLES AND SHINSUKE NAKAMURA. That's impressive, I never thought those words would enter my mind, but there they are. They will fuck them up beyond belief because they're an entertainment company that doesn't know how to entertain. They have no clue what they're doing, they're shows are unwatchable, and they are led by some of the most out of touch people in existence. And now, they're stealing my ability to watch quality wrestling, just so they can use this as bait to try and get me to watch schmucks like Orton, Sheamus and the bonehead brigade (aka the guys they really care about). No dice.
> 
> ...


*:clap :clap :clap Bravo man. You clearly explained literally everything that sucks about this news.

Oh, and you forgot to mention how since AJ & Nakamura are now in WWE, they'll get to be slapped & degraded by Stephanie McMahon, just like everybody else on the roster.

But yeah, this is real great news. :fuckthis*


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

The butt hurt in this thread 

These guys are taking a chance at a great opportunity and you guys act like you know what is going to happen...give me a damn break,I think these guys know what there doing way more then you guys do


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Not sure how to react about this. 

On one hand, that's great for those guys financially I'm sure. 

But man-oh-man, the WWE can prove to do some fucked up things with a bevy of top talent.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

If they fuck up The King of Strong Style I will never forgive these motherfuckers


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

*RIP* @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *when he sees this*


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Oh and if this is suppose to gain NeTWork subscribers it just got an new one


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I really doubt this is real, I don't see Karl or AJ going to tour with NXT and making less money. Shinsuke is another guy I highly doubt because he's basically the biggest draw in the company and while they push Okada it's all up to Nakamura. I'm sure if Nakamura wanted the IWGP Heavyweight title he'd say something and get it. He's just a guy who likes to travel and have fun. He gets to hang out with his best friend (Ishii) and bum around with almost limitless expenses.

I do think it's interesting everyone corroborated together on this so quickly though.



Believe That said:


> The butt hurt in this thread
> 
> These guys are taking a chance at a great opportunity and you guys act like you know what is going to happen...give me a damn break,I think these guys know what there doing way more then you guys do



I didn't read through the thread, but it's a decent opportunity but these are well established top guys. Devitt coming over made sense because he felt like he did all he could, and worse case scenario he comes back. The only guy in those shoes might be Karl Anderson since he's the youngest of the bunch. KENTA came over because NOAH is not doing too hot financially. 

These guys there just doesn't seem to be a reason, especially since AJ Styles wants to slow it down. He works 2 weeks a month if he's being utilized and he can just do tags like Tanahashi and take a significantly less beating on his body.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Bring them to NXT and have them be just too damn dominant and have them invade/force themselves onto RAW. Make it THE BEST invasion angle yet!!!

Bring up some top NXT guys, who have beef with the NJWP guys and let their feud continue, or how have you. 

This all leads to a brand split. The time is now! Especially when the injured guys return. It's just too much talent coming in for 2016-17.

RAW belt - WWE title, Woman's title and the Tag titles
SD belt - IC/US merged, a new mid-card belt or the TV title and the Tag titles


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

At first, I thought these kind of signings were all in good fun.



But now I'm scared. Somebody hold me please :argh:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I will have to start watching NXT again now!


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I'm taking this with a gigantic grain of salt but this is a massive dream come true if it is true.

I hope they get treated as badly as CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, Finn Balor etc.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



KO Bossy said:


> Bleh, I feel like vomiting right now. Shinsuke and AJ are like...top 5 in the world wrestlers right now. Machine Gun is awesome and even Gallows is pretty good. And they're going to WWE aka the land where wrestling dreams die. Don't worry, come Wrestle Kingdom 11, Nakamura will be wearing a rice hat and throwing salt while coming out to his Asian flute music theme, AJ will be the next Neville, Anderson and Gallows will be Brodus Clay and Sweet T vol. 2. And most importantly, all of them will be jobbing to Cena and Roman Reigns, when Nakamura and AJ have more talent in their pinkies than those two combined. They're going to quickly figure out that "oh hey, WWE isn't wrestling, they HATE wrestling." And these guys are actual wrestlers, but they're going to be thrown into the basement right away because they don't know how to work shitty WWE style with every 2 minute match needing finisher kick outs and no heat. We're going to get matches that require 10 Styles Clashes to get a 3 count, except we won't get that because some over the hill celebrity like Bronson Pinchot will interfere randomly. Nakamura is going to be doing insert commercials peddling for PF Chang's or something. Anderson and Gallows will eventually split up after jobbing to the Ascension, and then will feud over Amber. And most importantly, any potentially quality matches will get hardly any time, interrupted by stupid commercial breaks where we come back with the heel getting the heat that we never see. The worst part? Ultimately, winners and losers will still mean nothing.
> 
> And this is what is going to happen to 2 of the 5 best wrestlers on the planet right now. Another Yoshi Tatsu and future Zack Ryder. All because WWE wants to have all the toys and tell us, the fans, what we should want to see instead of letting us have an alternative. WWE is a god awful diarrhea of a product, but hey, at least I could go see some amazing stuff elsewhere. They could continue being diarrhea and I could ignore it. Now instead, they aren't wanting to make me tune in with this news, they're making me NOT WANT TO WATCH AJ STYLES AND SHINSUKE NAKAMURA. That's impressive, I never thought those words would enter my mind, but there they are. They will fuck them up beyond belief because they're an entertainment company that doesn't know how to entertain. They have no clue what they're doing, they're shows are unwatchable, and they are led by some of the most out of touch people in existence. And now, they're stealing my ability to watch quality wrestling, just so they can use this as bait to try and get me to watch schmucks like Orton, Sheamus and the bonehead brigade (aka the guys they really care about). No dice.
> 
> ...













This is all that needs to be said. The NJPW product is being gutted because WWE repeatedly fails to make it good with the countless guys they have..WWE can eat a bag of baby dicks.

/thread


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Believe That said:


> The butt hurt in this thread
> 
> These guys are taking a chance at a great opportunity and you guys act like you know what is going to happen...give me a damn break,I think these guys know what there doing way more then you guys do


They know what they're doing? Since fucking when?

Did they know what they were doing when they took Daniel Bryan, the most over superstar in the past like...10 years...and turned him heel?

Did they know what they were doing when they didn't have Bryan even appear in the 2014 Rumble and instead had Batista win, which nobody wanted?

Did they know what they were doing when they had Bryan return in 2015, get tossed out early in the Rumble like a nobody, and instead gave the win to Roman Reigns, who almost nobody wanted to see win?

Did they know what they were doing when Kevin Nash powerbombed CM Punk after he texted himself, leading to a feud between him and Triple H that completely derailed the hottest star in the company?

Did they know what they were doing when Triple H PINNED CM Punk after the hottest angle in about 5 years when he walked out of the company after winning the title?

Did they know what they were doing when they took the WWE title OFF of CM Punk to give it to Mr. Cold as Ice Alberto Del Rio?

Did they know what they were doing when they had Cena pin Rock for the WWE title at WM29, to vociferous boos from the 70,000 people in attendance?

Did they know what they were doing when Cena single handedly crushed Nexus, their hot new stable of up and comers?

Did they know what they were doing when they took Lana and Rusev, a team that actually effectively pulled off the foreigners who hate the USA gimmick well in 2015, and broke them up for a romance angle with Ziggler and Summer Rae?

Did they know what they were doing when they celebrated Bryan's 2014 title win by having him fight Kane in a comedy horror feud that was one of the worst in history?

Did they know what they were doing when they used Ric Flair's dead son as a way to generate interest in a Charlotte/Paige feud?

Did they know what they were doing when they killed Zack Ryder, who was actually getting over, to boost the credibility of Cena as he feuded with Kane?

Did they know what they were doing when they beat WWE champion Seth Rollins week after week leading into Summerslam, where he finally needed the help of the former host of a television show to beat John Cena?

Did they know what they were doing when they brought Orton back at Fastlane, to a big babyface reaction, just to turn him heel and team with the Authority again for 2 weeks, THEN turn him babyface, by which time nobody cared?

Did they know what they were doing when they had Barrett constantly job, then win King of the Ring, then continue jobbing again?

Did they know what they were doing when they had Triple H pin STING in his first match in WWE at Wrestlemania?

Did they know what they were doing when they had Sheamus win MiTB and then win the WWE title in 2015, when absolutely zero peopled wanted to see it?

Did they know what they were doing when Big Show won the Andre the Giant Battle Royal this year?

Did they know what they were doing when they took Mizdow, a really popular character, good worker and good promo, and had him lose said Battle Royal and then become a jobber who impersonated Macho Man?


This isn't ancient history, this is all within the past few years. And this isn't even all of it, there's TONS more. So yes, I can safely say that they have absolutely NO clue what they're doing. Any company that can take a guy as hot as Bryan was and kill him to the point he is now has no clue. I can say that to you as an honest to god FACT, not an opinion.

Also, you say "you guys act like you know what is going to happen". Well, the best predictor of the future is the past. Sports use it all the time in the form of statistics. Where's the evidence this ISN'T going to happen? Because I see a ton of evidence that says it WILL. Again, look at how they murdered Tensai. Giant Bernard was awesome in New Japan and he became an oaf dancing in lingerie within 12 months. And some of you have hope for Nakamura and AJ? Once more, they killed Daniel fucking Bryan. There's is no limit to their incompetence. So you're damn right, I'm worried. The Ascension suck, so if they get fucked over...its a shame, but whatever. They have 2 of the 5 top wrestlers in Earth right now in AJ and Nakamura and they're gonna fuck them up. That should be depressing to any fan of pro wrestling. This is no cause at all for celebration.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



KO Bossy said:


> They know what they're doing? Since fucking when?
> 
> Did they know what they were doing when they took Daniel Bryan, the most over superstar in the past like...10 years...and turned him heel?
> 
> ...


This is really that serious too you? Jesus man relax


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

*From Mike Johnson, of PWInsider:*



> AJ STYLES, BULLET CLUB & NAKAMURA-NEW JAPAN UPDATES
> By Mike Johnson on 2016-01-04 23:09:00 For those who have asked about stories making the rounds that a number of talents that work regularly for New Japan Pro Wrestling have given notice and will be leaving the company, we are told that those stories are partially correct but the idea that anyone has signed with WWE is, as of this writing, not correct at all.
> The WWE signing part is one of the versions of the story that are making the rounds but to be clear, no sources within WWE or even outside of it, have been able to confirm that, as of this evening, there have been any signings of any of these talents.
> 
> ...


http://pwinsider.com/article/98811/aj-styles-bullet-club-nakamuranew-japan-updates.html?p=1


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> I really doubt this is real, I don't see Karl or AJ going to tour with NXT and making less money. Shinsuke is another guy I highly doubt because he's basically the biggest draw in the company and while they push Okada it's all up to Nakamura. I'm sure if Nakamura wanted the IWGP Heavyweight title he'd say something and get it. He's just a guy who likes to travel and have fun. He gets to hang out with his best friend (Ishii) and bum around with almost limitless expenses.


If nakamura is biggest draw in company why would it be a shock he left..punk left wwe because they were not giving him a mania mainevent spot. They didn't even give him the g1 when everyone wanted him to win this year

No Japanese guy outside Tanahashi or okada has been iwgp champion in 5 years..the mainevent in New Japan is stale as fuck and they need to push new guys into the mainevent 2 years ago, no surprise attendance for wk was down nearly 1/3 this year


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



KO Bossy said:


> They know what they're doing? Since fucking when?
> 
> Did they know what they were doing when they took Daniel Bryan, the most over superstar in the past like...10 years...and turned him heel?
> 
> ...


That person has never watched a day of NJPW in his/her life. Don't even bother.

People shouldn't even speak on things when they have no clue why a person is coming from the viewpoint they're coming from. It's asinine and a worthless conversation.

Having said that, I think they will do right by AJ for some reason. He'll be the Daniel Bryan that they actually like, because I think in Vince's eyes he's a little more manly seeming.

They'll use Doc & Anderson for Balor, and might actually use that to reinvigorate some life into the product. They'll still be jobbers, though.

This sucks for anyone who appreciates wrestlers having optimum freedom in their work.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *RIP* @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *when he sees this*


I wouldn't worry about him he's probably too busy marking over the return of "Cool Dad Jericho" to worry about some vanilla midgets stealing Mojo's push


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Wow I'm shocked, surprised and excited. CM Punk was right about Gallows all along. The signed him back. He bust his ass in Japan and the indies and made a name for himself. Nakamura is going to be a beast and a huge fan favorite in NXT. AJ Styles is long overdue. Karl Anderson is a beast.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Well I'm in shock, really didn't see this coming after that awesome Tokyo Dome show yesterday. 

I'm really happy for someone like AJ Styles, who's really beat up right now so if they offered enough money and a schedule where he's not putting the kind of toll on his body that he is at the moment, then awesome for him. Same goes for Karl Anderson especially who's always been awesome but never got a shot for some reason. We might actually get the Balor Club now, which should be great. The one that's really shocking is Nakamura. I've heard that he wanted to try and make it in the US, but with him being one of the big 3 in New Japan and basically made for the rest of his career over there I didn't think he'd ever make the jump. He wouldn't come cheap either, so he'd probably be a main roster guy, eventually you'd think? He'll get over, he's way too good and charismatic not to, but I have zero faith in Vince and co. being able to book Swagsuke to his strengths, but we'll see. 

For New Japan I don't think this is the worst thing in the long run because they've felt really stale the past year with them rehashing a lot of matches and main events, this might be the incentive they needed to pull the trigger on some of the younger guys they've been reluctant to.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Nakamura is not leaving because he's not pushed. He was pushed from day 1, hence the name "super rookie." He's leaving for money and because he likes America.

If NJPW is stale as fuck, what the hell is WWE? Omg.

He's not the heavyweight champion because they rely on him with the IC belt to sell the second tour.

The reliable WWE booster is always around....

Comparing networks is asinine btw, because if you knew anything about Japanese culture, you'd know that streaming isn't a big thing there. There's a reason why Rokus aren't a big thing in Japan, even though the company was founded by and named after a Japanese word by a guy who ran several Japanese companies. 

TV deals are everything also.

People get that the WWE is #1 . Why do you feel the need to try to prove this so incessantly when most people with brains are well aware of that?

Pretty lucky that NJPW isn't an English based product, with deep pockets based on decades old good will.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Believe That said:


> This is really that serious too you? Jesus man relax


Yeah, you know what? It is.

I love wrestling. Always have. And now, 2 of my favorite wrestlers are allegedly heading to a place where the good art of wrestling is spat on in favor of hokey bullshit and nonsensical garbage.

Instead of seeing 2 excellent athletes putting on a spectacle like they have been, I'm relegated to watching them flounder and not live up to their potential because their supposed superiors have less intelligence than toilet water.

So yes, I'm not thrilled, to put it mildly.



LilOlMe said:


> That person has never watched a day of NJPW in his/her life. Don't even bother.
> 
> People shouldn't even speak on things when they have no clue why a person is coming from the viewpoint they're coming from. It's asinine and a worthless conversation.
> 
> ...


Aside from Ibushi maybe getting the IC title, the only upside I can see in this is that at least Okada, Tanahashi, Ishii, Shibata, Ibushi, Naito, Suzuki and Goto didn't leave.

@Deadman's Hand That's somewhat comforting. Thanks for posting it. I can still hope to god this isn't true.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I guess :vince5 NEEDED some guys for Roman to beat when the E does a Network special in Japan again.

It's been said before about how their styles will be watered down dramatically if you just watched WK 10 let that be a living testimonial of what you WON'T see in NXT/WWE. And watch just watch the fuckery if they bring Fin up just as these guys arrive in NXT or vice versa


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I really can't be mad at this, i mean i watch Raw and NXT every week, can i really be mad that i'll be seeing AJ Styles, Nakamura and Gallows and Anderson on there now? It just means we'll be getting better matches and main event level talent. I mean yeah i'm worried they'll be mistreated and not booked right but i'm still excited and glad i'll be seeing AJ Styles and the others on Raw, making it a little less shitty. Hopefully they know what kinda of talent they've signed and push them to the fucking moon.

I don't ever recall WWE signing this many top names at once do you? They have to have some idea of the kind of talent they signed, all of them can be the future of their company. They know their show is losing ratings and words getting spread all over that Raw is pretty shitty. There was even an article on yahoo news about WWE running out of ideas and floundering, Jim Ross has tweeted how shitty Raw is, network subscribers are down, i think they know they gotta do something. Hopefully the signing of all these top names mean they're gonna shake things up maybe attempt to make their product better.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

They need some guys to job to roman reigns.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



Alchemind said:


> Does Meltzer ever source anything he reports?


Why would he do that? Do you know literally anything about journalism?
You protect your sources, or you lose them.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Most likely they want styles and shinskay to train their shitty pc guys.

Have fun jobbing to baron corbin guys


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



SAMCRO said:


> I really can't be mad at this, i mean i watch Raw and NXT every week, can i really be mad that i'll be seeing AJ Styles, Nakamura and Gallows and Anderson on there now? It just means we'll be getting better matches and main event level talent. I mean yeah i'm worried they'll be mistreated and not booked right but i'm still excited and glad i'll be seeing AJ Styles and the others on Raw, making it a little less shitty. Hopefully they know what kinda of talent they've signed and push them to the fucking moon.
> 
> I don't ever recall WWE signing this many top names at once do you? They have to have some idea of the kind of talent they signed, all of them can be the future of their company.


Styles is 39 later this year, nakamura is 36 next month, anderson is 36 this month and gallows is gallows a henchman or tag level guy for life

None of them are future of the company


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



KO Bossy said:


> Aside from Ibushi maybe getting the IC title, the only upside I can see in this is that at least Okada, Tanahashi, Ishii, Shibata, Ibushi, Naito, Suzuki and Goto didn't leave.
> 
> 
> @Deadman's Hand That's somewhat comforting. Thanks for posting it. I can still hope to god this isn't true.


They will definitely be leaning on Ibushi if he's healthy.

The problem is, if this really took Gedo by surprise, he's probably gonna just go with what he was gonna go with in the short term (it looks like Goto vs. Okada).

If we start seeing some wacky, out of nowhere things, tomorrow, that might be a sign he will really shake things up. He's going to have to, but if he does it this early, that will be a good sign.

As for that article Deadman's Hand posted, it's possible that Nakamura is just calling NJPW's bluff, and doing tough contract negotiations. I do think that Styles is gone, though, because he's seemed like he's wanted to go to the E for awhile now.



SAMCRO said:


> I don't ever recall WWE signing this many top names at once do you?


Exactly. Very purposeful. 



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> For New Japan I don't think this is the worst thing in the long run because they've felt really stale the past year with them rehashing a lot of matches and main events, this might be the incentive they needed to pull the trigger on some of the younger guys they've been reluctant to.


Sometimes a forced hand works out better in the long run. Naito will benefit from this the most, I think (I hope!).


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Seems to me that there is more than meets the eye.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684237840348090368


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Surprised WWE picked up Anderson and Gallows, I can see them being put in a tag team together. 

As for AJ Styles I wonder if they'll have him skip NXT and go straight to the main roster in time for the Rumble. I'd almost want him to go to NXT first, but the idea of AJ Styles appearing in some capacity at WM32 is :mark:


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I expect some spring cleaning if they're bringing up Devitt and Samoa Joe to the main roster and signing Styles, Anderson, Gallows, Nakamura, Austin Aries, James Storm, and Gunner (and we know they're trying to sign Goldberg on top of everybody else).


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, you know what? It is.
> 
> I love wrestling. Always have. And now, 2 of my favorite wrestlers are allegedly heading to a place where the good art of wrestling is spat on in favor of hokey bullshit and nonsensical garbage.
> 
> ...


2 things here 

1.Say if these guys go on to big things? Then what?

2. Money talks and if we was all in these guys shoes 9 times out of 10 we would do the same thing. And all gives them a chance to be something bigger but either way im sure a bigger pay check is still waiting


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



Ithil said:


> Why would he do that? Do you know literally anything about journalism?
> You protect your sources, or you lose them.


If you don't cite sources or pertain to any evidence, it's not journalism. It's a rumor. You don't see news articles referring to a story that seemingly comes out of thin air.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Fed up of people moaning about talents ages! 

At end of day talent is talent people for years moaning wwe should sign aj and now they have but still moan? Yes he's older but last 2 years in new Japan he's been on fire! 

Let's see how this plays out sure Vince might not see it but hhh will let's enjoy nxt and watch how it plays out! 

Nakamura in wwe has potential to be the biggest Asian star ever. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684239345973211137
These Motherfuckers, teasing like crazy atm


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Hasn't Meltzer been wrong before? I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Please don't misuse Gallows again. 


Can Drew McIntyre and Chris Masters become big in New Japan so WWE can grab them back and this time not treat them like garbage?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Who do you guys think that NJPW will sign with the money left over from Nakamura and AJ?

Is there a big name foreigner who's not under contract right now?

They need to bring Rush in from CMLL. I remember Meltzer saying that he's the best heel in the business by far, and it's not even close. I watched his work, and I see what he's saying. He's great and has great star presence. Does all of the little things right, and has a commanding aura.

Him and Naito playing off of each other in Japan would be great. Naito needs a crew that's not just jobbers.

Pretty crazy that WWE signed La Sombra and not Rush, but I know that Vince is always looking for a Mysterio replacement. Plus, Rush is more of a real-life hothead.

Watch WWE sign HIM now that I want him in Japan. :renee3


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Bye Bye Bullet Club. Hello Balor Club.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684239345973211137
> These Motherfuckers, teasing like crazy atm


So it seems like it's either very public contract negotiations/shaming, or some kind of agreed upon invasion angle.

Or yeah, they could just be enjoying trolling people. Young Bucks shouted out Kevin Owens & Neville last night while walking to the ring.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



Alchemind said:


> If you don't cite sources or pertain to any evidence, it's not journalism. It's a rumor. You don't see news articles referring to a story that seemingly comes out of thin air.


Ridiculous, simplistic view.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Source_(journalism)

Naming your sources in investigative journalism is a fine way to lose said sources.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



LilOlMe said:


> Sometimes a forced hand works out better in the long run. Naito will benefit from this the most, I think (I hope!).


They really should, and they would have known that Nakamura and AJ were leaving so the fact that


Spoiler: Wrestle Kingdom 10



Naito lost yesterday


 is even more baffling.

I'd say Ibushi would be the most likely candidate once he's fit again because they've already had him main event shows with the big 3 in the past year and those shows have done pretty well.

As for foreigners, I've heard Tana say really good things about Will Osprey and I think he'd be awesome in that Jnr. Heavyweight division. Rush is fantastic but it might be harder for someone like him to be a consistent guy you'd relay on, because he'd have so many CMLL commitments throughout the year. 

It should really be Roddy though . If he gets a shot at the G1 this year (hopefully) I can see him really establishing himself.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I think the reason people are legitimately concerned about these wrestlers going into the WWE isn't that they would fail to connect with an audience, but because WWE will make them fail.

People will argue that WWE's audience is much grander, much bigger, and that it's their own fault and their own weakness. not the WWE's fault, that they will fail. I completely disagree. If they fail, it is completely WWE's fault. Think about it. Japan was capable of making Prince Albert look like a monster. Yes. Lord Tensai was looked as a monster and booked like one, a complete badass. He came into the WWE with a fucking foreign gimmick when we all knew who the fuck this dude was.

Now we have 4 big as hell names, including one, Gallows, who would have NEVER made it out of the lower mid-card if he stayed in the WWE, and instead made a name for himself. How? Hard work, and because a company saw value in him and gave him something that the WWE never did: an actual chance to show what he can do. People's counter-argument would be that the WWE gave them a chance by employing them. That's not how it works. Hiring them and throwing them into the wolves with whatever dumbass gimmick you can think off the top of your head without any feedback from them isn't "a chance." You don't take care of your talent that way. NXT makes headway by giving wrestlers an opportunity but, if you can take a step back objectively and see how NXT works, you can still tell who they want to push, and who they are developing as enhancement talent with no actual main event future.

WWE needs to engage them proactively. Engage all their talent. They need to asses a talent's strengths and weaknesses and provide them an actual push that showcases what they're good at. They need to give them mic time and also trust independent-hardened talent that they know what they're doing on the mic, instead of giving them a script. Only then, can you really decide if they're main-event caliber or not. But even then I feel they need to take care of their mid-card more. Being in the mid-card in the WWE must be hell because it has always felt so lost for years.

There are definitely counter-arguments to this, but WWE's track record isn't so good. I have an honest bad feeling about this, simply because I don't even think the WWE themselves realize how valued these 4 people are in the wrestling community.


----------



## BigBernieCool (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Waiting for WWE to bring them in as Hideo's brother Shinsuke Itami, "Water Gun" Karl Anderson, Festus, and Stylin' AJ. But honestly though I hope they don't screw this up if everything actually does go through. There is a ton of talent in this group.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



validreasoning said:


> If nakamura is biggest draw in company why would it be a shock he left..punk left wwe because they were not giving him a mania mainevent spot. They didn't even give him the g1 when everyone wanted him to win this year
> 
> No Japanese guy outside Tanahashi or okada has been iwgp champion in 5 years..the mainevent in New Japan is stale as fuck and they need to push new guys into the mainevent 2 years ago, no surprise attendance for wk was down nearly 1/3 this year


That's because since Okada has come back it's been his journey. Okada and Nakamura are both members of CHAOS so they're not going to fight each other when CHAOS can hold all the belts together. It's like Bullet Club but not a faction that's always out to the ring with each other. 

I agree they need to push new guys to the main event. They're actively trying to find new guys to do it.

It's no surprise attendance was hurt by the Japanese Economy doing poorly in the 4th quarter either. Attendance was validated this year tbh.



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> They really should, and they would have known that Nakamura and AJ were leaving so the fact that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wrestle Kingdom 10
> ...


It's not a shock once you realize how much Naito sucks.

I agree Roderick Strong would be awesome in NJPW.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



BigBernieCool said:


> W*aiting for WWE to bring them in as Hideo's brother Shinsuke Itami, "Water Gun" Karl Anderson, Festus, and Stylin' AJ.*


Dust off the Jewel Case & let the "replay" begin......






#WWELogic


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

So WWE is on it's route to kill wrestling. 

Fuck this company. Hope it dies soon.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Does WWE really know what to do with someone as unique as Nakamura?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Wonder if they let AJ Styles keep his name? Too close to AJ Lee.

Also the fuckery of Nakamura's WWE name is gonna be hilarious.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Fucking surreal wrestling is right now


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Big Dave with the big scoop once again


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

Ithil said:


> Ridiculous, simplistic view.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Source_(journalism)
> 
> Naming your sources in investigative journalism is a fine way to lose said sources.


These Marks don't understand that part. They just don't like it when a certain journalist turns out to be right


----------



## DomoDaDude (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

This shit weak than a bitch, man. WWE steady snatching up indy and puro stars they don't know wtf to do with.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I think NJPW needs to run with a Suzuki-gun angle..that could fill in the void that Bullet Club leaves.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Hey Vince, remember your 'That scumbag Bischoff can only steal *my* wonderful superstars' rants? You fucking piece of shit.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *RIP* @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *when he sees this*


I'm not upset, I already knew this was the darkest timeline...

In fact I'm laughing at anybody who thought Corbin was going to win the NXT title. At least 3 of these guys are your next NXT champions.


I also wouldn't be shocked if 2 of them won the next Dusty, just because.


----------



## WRESTLINGMASTER23 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I'm not being funny but all these are in there late 30's. So lets say they all have about maybe 5 good years left in them and to have the chance to earn some big money and be part of huge events it is a no brainier. Yeah it annoying they are moving on, but they can't turn down a chance to make big money. AJ Styles is at an age where he might only have a good few years left, so if can make the big money in WWE now he set for life and can retire early. Then make odd appearances for rest of his career. 

The business has changed and there is only one place to make huge amount of money that is guaranteed and that is WWE. 
The Bullet Club is the hottest act outside of WWE, so why not take advantage of it and bring the faction in to upset the balance. Plus all 4 are great workers and last year they proved how strong a faction they were. It was only going to be a matter of time, when WWE was going to take advantage of the NJPW contract situation. 

WWE needs new talent and they are going after the 4 hottest acts on the indy scene at present that draws money. You can't fault WWE for doing that!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Save Us (and New Japan) Kota Ibushi


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



Ithil said:


> Ridiculous, simplistic view.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Source_(journalism)
> 
> Naming your sources in investigative journalism is a fine way to lose said sources.


Eh, I guess we just have different views of what journalism is or perhaps how it should be. I think news media should back up their articles with facts that are mutually agreed in some manner, and you don't. 

Ya, you make a good point with investigative journalism. I suppose the medium relies on anonymity, so I guess Im immediately skeptical of it and any branch of information that shows no proof.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Morrison17 said:


> So WWE is on it's route to kill wrestling.
> 
> Fuck this company. Hope it dies soon.


You think you want mainstream wrestling to die, but that would truly kill the business. What you really want is for Vince to die.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



almostfamous said:


> You think you want mainstream wrestling to die, but that would truly kill the business. What you really want is for Vince to die.


*I highly doubt AAA, NJPW, CMLL & other promotions will die if WWE dies.*



HogansHeroes said:


> Yeah, imagine being treated like Samoa Joe has. Working the main event at the Wembley Arena. I bet he longs for the day Ninjas threw him in a van and he had to draw a penis on his face.


*I'd much rather see AJ & Nakamura main event the Tokyo Dome over both of those. unk2*


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

This is so fucking stupid, they get these awesome talent and put them in NXT. 

While they could kick ass on the main roster and change that fucking product?

Meanwhile Reigns beats 29 guys to put this jackoff over. 

:eyeroll


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *I highly doubt AAA, NJPW, CMLL & other promotions will die if WWE dies.*


Not the same scale as WWE at all.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



almostfamous said:


> Not the same scale as WWE at all.


*But your point is that the business will die if WWE does. How will it die?*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



WRESTLINGMASTER23 said:


> I'm not being funny but all these are in there late 30's. So lets say they all have about maybe 5 good years left in them and to have the chance to earn some big money and be part of huge events it is a no brainier. Yeah it annoying they are moving on, but they can't turn down a chance to make big money. AJ Styles is at an age where he might only have a good few years left, so if can make the big money in WWE now he set for life and can retire early. Then make odd appearances for rest of his career.
> 
> The business has changed and there is only one place to make huge amount of money that is guaranteed and that is WWE.
> The Bullet Club is the hottest act outside of WWE, so why not take advantage of it and bring the faction in to upset the balance. Plus all 4 are great workers and last year they proved how strong a faction they were. It was only going to be a matter of time, when WWE was going to take advantage of the NJPW contract situation.
> ...


Yea I could understand if they were in the late 20's/early 30's but seriously? Bitching about guys in their late 30's with a couple of years left of their prime when they spent 10+ years entertaining in NJPW & the indy's?

LOL that's some clingy type shit.

They want to get paid, should they have waited until they were 40/50 to go to the WWE? People are being so selfish in here, I bet AJ Styles would smack half the people in here shitting on the WWE giving him an opportunity.

B-b-b-b-but their booking, who cares, you want to watch their shit with good booking then watch their old shit.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

If we get Okada/Shibata/Ibushi as the new top 3 in NJPW with the end of Tanahashi's run, I'll be happy. And hopefully, New Japan has some more stars on the horizon. I'm thinking maybe bringing in Drew Galloway as the next gaijin monster and maybe elevating Omega as a Styles replacement. And then bringing in the guys who I've been pushing for for ages like Kzy, Takagi, YAMATO, Doi and Tozawa from Japan and Mike Bailey, Zack Sabre Jr and Will Ospreay. Honestly, these four guys are a big hit but I think NJPW can ride this one out. They have enough talent in the company and available to sign so I don't see this being devastating. I'm still gonna be sick when Styles steps into a WWE ring but I'll cross that bridge when I get there.

And when you think about it, if Styles and Nakamura are going, they must be chasing the money. Which either means they're getting the biggest NXT contracts in history or they are headed straight to the main roster, in which case they're fucked from the very start. How sad, two great careers ending in a cesspit.


----------



## TNA-Raven-TNA (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

The lolz when AJ turns up on iMPACT in a few weeks.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

TNA fans upset at this :Seth

I know AJ is an amazing talent so he's a welcome addition. Doc is also good but don't really know about the other 2 apart from all the Nakamura gifs and praise I've seen around for a while. As long as they are given proper pushes then it should be good. Haven't watched in forever but I might check out Raw, NXT or whatever when Styles possibly debuts.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

WHAT IS NJPW? IS IT SOME SORT OF FRUITY JUICE? 

GOTTA KEEP REIGNS STRONG, HE'S SO MANLY.. :vince5


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



almostfamous said:


> You think you want mainstream wrestling to die, but that would truly kill the business. What you really want is for Vince to die.


Trips is the one who proudly posts the new 'lets fuck over ROH/TNA' NXT dates on Twitter.

The whole clan is fucked up.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *But your point is that the business will die if WWE does. How will it die?*


I still say the death of WWE would be the greatest thing that could possibly happen to pro wrestling

I pray for it every day.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

lol wwe literally buying out the competition


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

WWE needs to steal NJPW's philosophy on working with other promotions. Instead, they keep living in their fucked up, shitty 'WWE Universe', while destroying everything on their path.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

TNA does not exist. 

Yet just when they are about to sign people, WWE goes gung ho on ROH and New Japan. 

:ha :ha :ha :ha

WWE is pathetic, they are only trying to do stuff when the opposition does something.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Just what the WWE needs more ROH/Japan guys lol.


----------



## DizzyD (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

This is crazy. I honestly never thought I would see AJ Styles wrestle in the WWE. Should be interesting to see what they do with him. I definitely think him making the main roster is totally fair though haha.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Dave meltzer source: pulledouthisass.com


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Goodbye Boma Ye


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Japanese people, gotta buy the Network for 9.99 if you want to see your favorites stars now! 

This is what I did to Bill Watts when I stole Dibiase, Duggan and Roberts from him. 

:Vince


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I don't know what I've enjoyed more, the news about AJ and Nakamura going to WWE or watching all the WWE haters whining about them signing whoever the fuck they want. Hilarious stuff, keep it coming...


----------



## BretHartMark (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



NitroMark said:


> So does this make Cody Hall 'the guy' in Japan now?


Cooooooooooooooooooodyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

omg


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684189381842874372


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

i wonder what kinda money got aj interested, he is always saying he wants to provide for his family first


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

yea its looking way more likely that he is in wwe


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

Too bad WWE will put him in their 'ranking' (ex-TNA guy like Joe probably won't even sniff the main roster). Styles far more fits what they want from Roman but will waste the rest of his prime putting him over.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

All I see is the WWE picking up over-the-hill talents on the backside of their career. If anything, it should open up spots in the indies for new guys to step up.

Also, I have a feeling we're going to get a brand split soon and they're actually going to do something with SmackDown with it moving to USA. Hence, why they're stocking up.

But hey.. we'll see. Maybe the doom and gloomers have the right of it.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

After all this, if AJ shows up on Impact, the Wrestling World will go nuclear.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*



TNA is Here said:


> After all this, if AJ shows up on Impact, the Wrestling World will go nuclear.


Would rather see that (sadly won't happen though). Hoping Impact has a good show though.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Would rather see that (sadly won't happen though). Hoping Impact has a good show though.


Bullet Club on Impact!

I'm calling it.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



lectoryo said:


> And that's awesome, AJ Styles is coming. 10 years after his pseudo-relevance.


Given the dozen 4-5 star matches he's had over the last couple years in NJPW, I'd do some Daily-Motioning. 



THE SHIV said:


> Nakamura is an absolute fave of mine and this both thrills and scares me. His future is very clouded right now.


He really needs to be a Heyman guy. He's so amazing in every sense of the word, but you know he'll need a mouth-piece for your average dumb arena fan who gets excited when R-Truth comes out. At some point they're going to need to give Heyman some kind of stable. It doesn't make sense having your best talker only on TV a dozen times a year because of Brock's contract.



Yeezus said:


> I just watched WK10 and I have to say it feels pretty surreal to see 4 of the best talents New Japan has to offer leave practically at once.


Ya, really surreal after just finishing Wrestle Kingdom 10. I avoided any and all wrestling websites or Twitter's today until I had time to watch WK tonight spoiler free. Just watched an amazing Nakamura vs. Styles co-main event and come online to see they're both going to WWE. 



BlueBear said:


> Would have rather AJ went back to TNA, don't think he will be used right in WWE and will be wasted on the internet show.


He probably won't be used properly, but at this point in his career I don't mind him giving it a shot in WWE and making some money before he retires. I'm more worried about Nakamura being misused than Styles. Safe to say we won't be seeing any Bomaye's to the back of the neck in WWE... not that we'll be seeing Styles Clash's either :lol 









With the new signings, WWE could have an incredible IC division in terms of in-ring wrestling talent like they did around 2000 when the Radicalz came in and they had Benoit, Guerrero, Saturn, Malenko, Jericho, Angle, Regal, etc. 



Afrolatino said:


> I don't watch New Japan much because they don't want to hire a commentary team in English, and thus becoming mainstream.


There are 127 million people in Japan. There is such thing as "mainstream" that doesn't involve America. 



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Aj Styles is also 38 years old. Nakamura is 35 but has injuries. They are both at the end of their careers and maybe they want to try WWE before it’s over.


That's my feeling atm, I have mixed emotions. Obviously there's just no way they can be as good as they are in NJPW where they can work a strong style and do 20-30 minute matches to an audience that is completely content with pure wrestling matches. But at the same time, they're both getting up there in age so I can understand them wanting to have a shot. With AJ, it was inevitable. He wasn't going to stay in Japan for another say 3 years. With Nakamura, I figure even if it doesn't work out, he can go back to NJPW after a couple years and be an even bigger star just like Okada did.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Lol at Itami if true.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

Heel Triple H gets ass handed to him by Roman Reigns...
Roman Reigns is finally the top babyface and cheered by jaded smart marks...
Triple vs. Roman Reigns match is inevitable...
Triple H signs all the hottest Japanese talent and becomes the all-time internet smart mark babyface king. 

:trips #checkmate


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

If he goes to NxT I hope he isnt there long before going tot he main roster.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

News worthy thread.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Don't get why Gallows/Anderson as they seem to give zero fucks about already made tag teams.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



> Gone are the awesome pro wrestlers these guys were. Now what are they? WWE entertainers. They are now literally being placed on the same level as losers like Orton, Cena, Reigns, Sheamus and all of those guys.



Yeah, who would want to be on the same level as a LOSER like Cena? Making millions of dollars, carrying the biggest company on the planet for 10 years, getting parts in big Hollywood movies on the side... Boy, I sure wouldn't want to be him...

Seriously, some of y'all are delusional as fuck, but like I said, it's thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

If this is what they want, I am happy for them, BUT as a big fan of Styles & Nakamura, I am really sad, as well. I don't care about WWE's or NXT's product, and Styles & Nakamura in NJPW >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> them in WWE/NXT. AJ Styles vs. Finn Bàlor? Nah, I'd rather have Styles vs. Tanahashi. Nakamura vs. Zayn? Sounds like a good match on paper, for sure, but I'd rather have Nakamura battle it out w/ Ibushi. JUST FUCK THIS, DAMMIT.

:mj2 Thank you AJ for the incredible almost 2 year NJPW run. The best run he has ever had.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Japanese people, gotta buy the Network for 9.99 if you want to see your favorites stars now!
> 
> This is what I did to Bill Watts when I stole Dibiase, Duggan and Roberts from him.
> 
> :Vince


What a coincidence, the Network just launched in Japan today.?
http://www.wwe.com/wwenetwork/japan-launch-28349084


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Iron Man said:


> TNA fans upset at this :Seth
> 
> I know AJ is an amazing talent so he's a welcome addition. Doc is also good but don't really know about the other 2 apart from all the Nakamura gifs and praise I've seen around for a while. As long as they are given proper pushes then it should be good. Haven't watched in forever but I might check out Raw, NXT or whatever when Styles possibly debuts.


It's feined outrage from the TNA fans 

They don't care about the good of the industry they're just butthurt these guys aren't going to impact

Also lol at wwe needs to die posts


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Could be going to TNA just the same - or they're negotiating as a group to get more money from NJ.


I seriously doubt TNA could afford AJ or Nak at this point. If they are going anywhere, they are going to WWE.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *But your point is that the business will die if WWE does. How will it die?*


Mainstream wrestling would die. Think D-league instead of the glitz and glamour of the NBA. Think the English championship instead of the Barclays Premier League.

For the fake fighting purists like you and many others around here, it wouldn't matter. And it would more likely be a positive for you guys. But for the casual or newer fans, the business as a whole would have less appeal, or at least be harder to get into. The business might not 'die', but it would be on a much lesser scale.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Cliffy said:


> It's feined outrage from the TNA fans
> 
> They don't care about the good of the industry they're just butthurt these guys aren't going to impact
> 
> Also lol at wwe needs to die posts


70% of such posts are coming from 'Other Wrestling section only' users.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Also the fuckery of Nakamura's WWE name is gonna be hilarious.


LOL! I havent even thought about that!


:jbl 'It's Heihachi Tamaguchi, Maggle! He know karate and likes sushi! Welcome to the big league kid!'


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Iron Man said:


> TNA fans upset at this :Seth
> 
> I know AJ is an amazing talent so he's a welcome addition. Doc is also good but don't really know about the other 2 apart from all the Nakamura gifs and praise I've seen around for a while. As long as they are given proper pushes then it should be good. Haven't watched in forever but I might check out Raw, NXT or whatever when Styles possibly debuts.


*No one is mad because they aren't going to be on IMPACT. We're mad because we won't get to see them in NJPW. And given WWE's handling of their current talent, we have literally no reason to be excited about this.*



FriedTofu said:


> Mainstream wrestling would die. Think D-league instead of the glitz and glamour of the NBA. Think the English championship instead of the Barclays Premier League.
> 
> For the fake fighting purists like you and many others around here, it wouldn't matter. And it would more likely be a positive for you guys. But for the casual or newer fans, the business as a whole would have less appeal, or at least be harder to get into. The business might not 'die', but it would be on a much lesser scale.


*Only in America would mainstream wrestling die. New Japan, AAA, & CMLL are still pretty popular in their countries. That won't change if WWE dies.*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Only in America would mainstream wrestling die. New Japan, AAA, & CMLL are still pretty popular in their countries. That won't change if WWE dies.*


And the rest of the world besides Japan and Mexico?


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Wonder what become of the rest of the Bullet Club in particular Bad Luck Fale and Tama Tonga.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



FriedTofu said:


> And the rest of the world besides Japan and Mexico?


*Well, the British wrestling scene has had a revival in the last year, with companies like Progress & ICW getting really popular. Hell, ICW's biggest show of the year, drew 4,000 fans. The biggest attendance for a UK-based promotion in 30+ years.*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Who fucking cares if mainstream wrestling dies? WWE is proof of how shitty most things become once they become too big and mainstream.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Well, the British wrestling scene has had a revival in the last year, with companies like Progress & ICW getting really popular. Hell, ICW's biggest show of the year, drew 4,000 fans. The biggest attendance for a UK-based promotion in 30+ years.*


That isn't mainstream though.



Arkham258 said:


> Who fucking cares if mainstream wrestling dies? WWE is proof of how shitty most things become once they become too big and mainstream.


The people working in the business care. :shrug: Fans like us shouldn't so you have a point here. I think going mainstream allow the wrestlers to experiment with some of the presentation that they wouldn't be able to do in a lesser scale production. Like using a tank in your entrance to a match. So it isn't all bad.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



FriedTofu said:


> That isn't mainstream though.
> 
> 
> 
> The people working in the business care. :shrug: Fans like us shouldn't so you have a point here. I think going mainstream allow the wrestlers to experiment with some of the presentation that they wouldn't be able to do in a lesser scale production. Like using a tank in your entrance to a match. So it isn't all bad.


*How exactly is it not mainstream?

BTW, WWE isn't the only promotion where guys can have great & elaborate entrances. Nakamura's WK 8 & 9 entrances are proof of that.*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

Yay another indy type guy in nxt. Wwe cant hve enough of them


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

I can't watch Nakamura Aj from yesterdays show being the classic that it was, to reading this... It's not fair, why can't wrestling fans just have what they want without the wwe coming in and ruining it all


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I just would love to see companies vying to fill the void left by WWE, would made things fun and interesting

Tired of WWE's monopoly


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*



gabrielcev said:


> News worthy thread.


Have you seen half the other threads lately? They're just as bad :lol


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *How exactly is it not mainstream?*


Do fans that of wrestling that watch casually know about it?

Like do people that listen to those top 40 hits stations know about certain artists?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

So? I follow Missy Elliott doesn't mean she'll put me in her nexT video.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



TNA is Here said:


> Japanese people, gotta buy the Network for 9.99 if you want to see your favorites stars now!
> 
> This is what I did to Bill Watts when I stole Dibiase, Duggan and Roberts from him.
> 
> :Vince





Deadman's Hand said:


> *Like I said, fuck WWE.
> 
> Styles, Nakamura are two of the best in the world, & Karl Anderson is great too, and they should not have their talents wasted in WWE, of all fucking places.
> 
> ...





TheLooseCanon said:


> Why should they stay in NXT though? New Japan > a fucking C level show (to WWE) in front of a small crowd to sell the WWE Network.
> 
> 
> NXT has blinded some of you. It's there to destroy the Indy scene and sell the Network.
> ...





BlueBear said:


> Would have rather AJ went back to TNA, don't think he will be used right in WWE and will be wasted on the internet show.





Alchemind said:


> If you don't cite sources or pertain to any evidence, it's not journalism. It's a rumor. You don't see news articles referring to a story that seemingly comes out of thin air.


Jesus I've never seen so much fucking salt in a single thread, and it' mostly coming from TNA & NJPW stans, go figure. NJPW hasn't pushed anyone not naned Okada or Tanahashi into the main event for damn near half a decade, but let's act like it's different than WWE because it has better matches :mj4. Don't even get me started on TNA. Kevin Owens, Finn Balor, Seth Rollins, etc are proof you're all butt hurt over nothing. WWE knows how to book talent that matters, yes they've stopped pushes to guys who deserved them due to ignorance and arrogance, but the last 2 years alone compared to what 5-10 years ago? WWE has pushed a ton of indy guys, Owens is probably receiving the biggest push of a guy who's only debuted in a year since fucking ADR who's absolute shit in WWE. 



TheLooseCanon said:


> Wonder if they let AJ Styles keep his name? Too close to AJ Lee.
> 
> Also the fuckery of Nakamura's WWE name is gonna be hilarious.


AJ is three times the draw AJ Lee will ever be, and he owns the Styles name, troll harder.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

I wonder if it's a requirement for employees to follow Triple H & or Vince.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



FriedTofu said:


> That isn't mainstream though.
> 
> 
> 
> The people working in the business care. :shrug: Fans like us shouldn't so you have a point here. I think going mainstream allow the wrestlers to experiment with some of the presentation that they wouldn't be able to do in a lesser scale production. Like using a tank in your entrance to a match. So it isn't all bad.


Being on BBC in the UK is mainstream for a British promotion! If it wasn't they wouldn't have just filmed series 3 of the documentary. Challenge wouldn't have Alex Shane's wrestletalk after TNA. The local Freeview channels show British wrestling on a Saturday morning. WWE might be considered elite but it sure as shit isn't the only thing on wrestling in Britain. Take the 80s for example, more watched World of Sport than WWE of any era. It's not impossible those days could return, especially as British indys have rose like a Phoenix the last 5 or so years.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

You know what's funny? This happened back in May when Samoa Joe started following HHH, and rumours started to circulate that he was WWE bound, and of course people on here went "Nah doesn't mean shit, he will NEVER go to WWE so shut up" And then low and fucking behold he debuts soon after. So to everyone shitting on this, I say just wait and see


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

AJ knows he's gotta get in good with the boss. Probably should follow Vince and start messaging him since McMahon probably thinks they signed AJ Lee again.

I'm really excited for the "AJ Styles MUST win the Royal Rumble" threads to start.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

Sometimes I feel like NXT is being built up to takeover as WWE's main show. 

Vince is too stuborn to stop RAW, it should just become a House Show, like where all the old farts do their 80's style gimmiks.

While NXT becomes their main brand on TV, where you have all the great indy guys. Personally when I though WWE would go towards NJPW, I thought they would make an alliance like with ROH, cause no matter what WWE does, they can never shutdown NJPW. But I was hoping if they did, WWE would pick up all their great habits, and cool things. 

I mean why doesn't WWE have "detailed" listings like groups/layouts/guys in divisions, trophies, and tournaments, and etc. Japanese wrestlers are like professional athletes loved by the nation, while American Professional wrestler are just Sports Entertainers for kids, not cause they are better (but actually they are in many ways), but because the system and setup they got is vastly superior to RAW/SD.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

IF AJ is WWE bound..He aint goin there to be irrelevant. He can get paid good money anywhere in the world and be on top.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic said:


> Jesus I've never seen so much fucking salt in a single thread, and it' mostly coming from TNA & NJPW stans, go figure. NJPW hasn't pushed anyone not naned Okada or Tanahashi into the main event for damn near half a decade, but let's act like it's different than WWE because it has better matches :mj4. Don't even get me started on TNA. Kevin Owens, Finn Balor, Seth Rollins, etc are proof you're all butt hurt over nothing. WWE knows how to book talent that matters, yes they've stopped pushes to guys who deserved them due to ignorance and arrogance, but the last 2 years alone compared to what 5-10 years ago? WWE has pushed a ton of indy guys, Owens is probably receiving the biggest push of a guy who's only debuted in a year since fucking ADR who's absolute shit in WWE.


*Okay, allow me to address why this post is bullshit:

A) Seth Rollins? Oh, you mean the guy who's been WWE Champion just because the crowd rejected Roman Reigns. And even then, was booked as inferior to The Authority, given the amount of times he's been bitched out by them, and overall has had one of the weakest title reigns in recent memory?

B) Kevin Owens, who admittedly beaten Cena clean, only to lose to him twice afterwards, and has been in the IC Title scene since (a belt that has meant nothing in five years)?

C) Finn Balor, who's only been in NXT.

And as for talented wrestlers WWE has squandered in the last two years:

Dolph Ziggler
The Wyatt Family
Cesaro
Tyler Breeze
Neville
Rusev
Barrett (again)
Dean Ambrose

I could go on. 

What's really funny about this thread, is how every day we see threads on here, talking about how WWE wastes all of their talent, how despite this being arguably the most talented roster in WWE history, WWE has managed to under-utilize almost everybody on the roster. And yet the moment people say that they don't want AJ Styles & Nakamura to go to WWE, for the exact same reason why everybody complains about WWE's booking, people jump to the companies defense, with posts like these.

Unbelievable. :lol*


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

James Storm began using Susan G. Komen shit when it was rumored he signed with WWE, the deal is done imo.



TheLooseCanon said:


> Too bad WWE will put him in their 'ranking' (ex-TNA guy like Joe probably won't even sniff the main roster). Styles far more fits what they want from Roman but will waste the rest of his prime putting him over.


So the fuck what? He sold out a 10,000 seat arena with Finn Balor in London.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Okay, allow me to address why this post is bullshit:
> 
> A) Seth Rollins? Oh, you mean the guy who's been WWE Champion just because the crowd rejected Roman Reigns. And even then, was booked as inferior to The Authority, given the amount of times he's been bitched out by them, and overall has had one of the weakest title reigns in recent memory?
> 
> ...


All of those geeks you named are either washed (Ziggler/Bray/Ambrose), were never going to get pushed in the first place (Cesaro/Barrett), or just had shit luck. And Nevile is in the midst of a push as is Owens, Rollins being booked poorly is creative's fault, but that's one case out of the group who've been pushed lately, get over it.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic said:


> All of those geeks you named are either washed (Ziggler/Bray/Ambrose), were never going to get pushed in the first place (Cesaro/Barrett), or just had shit luck. And Nevile is in the midst of a push as is Owens, Rollins being booked poorly is creative's fault, but that's one case out of the group who've been pushed lately, get over it.


*And just who has had a great push lately? And how is Neville in the midst of a push?*


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *And just who has had a great push lately? And how is Neville in the midst of a push?*


Named Breakout Star of the Year, beat Owens in like 15 seconds...if they aren't going to make him look weak after the Owens attack it's fairly obvious he's getting pushed.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic said:


> Named Breakout Star of the Year, beat Owens in like 15 seconds...if they aren't going to make him look weak after the Owens attack it's fairly obvious he's getting pushed.


*A) Slammys mean literally nothing. Damien Sandow has won a Slammy. Zack Ryder has won a Slammy.

B) Yeah, he won. And he got beaten by Owens afterwards.

BTW, if even if we were to play pretend, and act like Owens is being pushed for reason other than that they have no other heels on the roster outside of Sheamus due to injuries/WWE killing the momentum of all of the other heels, that makes Kevin Owens the exception. Not the rule.*


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Owens was getting pushed before the current injury crisis, it only just recently slowed down...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

I'm sure all 6 WWE fans that know who AJ Styles is care.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic said:


> Owens was getting pushed before the current injury crisis, it only just recently slowed down...


*Was he? Because I seem to remember the feud he had before Rollins' injury being against Ryback of all people? BTW, I thought you said Owens is in the midst of a push? How could he be pushed, if his push died down recently?*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

1.) I'm fucking stoked to finally see AJ Styles back in a WWE ring.

2.) Imagine the Bullet Club running amok in the WWE? Incredible!

3.) Whose side is Devitt going to be on?!!

- Vic


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



The_Kliq said:


> No one is going to TNA.


Well I heard success almost paid them a visit, but decided it had better things to do.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Was he? Because I seem to remember the feud he had before Rollins' injury being against Ryback of all people? BTW, I thought you said Owens is in the midst of a push? How could he be pushed, if his push died down recently?*


Are you serious? Pushes die and come back all the time in WWE :lmao, can't even believe you just said that. And yes he was, won the NXT title 2 months after his debut, debuted on the main roster like four months after his debut and beat Cena clean while having 2 great PPV matches (who cares if he lost), won the IC title 9 months after his debut, is this seriously being questioned?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic said:


> Are you serious? Pushes die and come back all the time in WWE :lmao, can't even believe you just said that. And yes he was, won the NXT title 2 months after his debut, debuted on the main roster like four months after his debut and beat Cena clean while having 2 great PPV matches (who cares if he lost), won the IC title 9 months after his debut, is this seriously being questioned?


*Um, yeah. He lost to John Cena twice on PPV, and are you seriously trying to claim that the IC Title means anything these days? After it's spent all of 2015 being the third most important title in WWE? After everybody and their mother has talked about just how unimportant the IC Title is?

I'm fucking done. :lmao*


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Um, yeah. He lost to John Cena twice on PPV, and are you seriously trying to claim that the IC Title means anything these days? After it's spent all of 2015 being the third most important title in WWE?*



It doesn't matter what we think of the IC belt, WWE has made that extremely clear, and if it wasn't for Bryan getting injured I'm fairly certain it would be revived just like the US title was.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic said:


> Jesus I've never seen so much fucking salt in a single thread, and it' mostly coming from TNA & NJPW stans, go figure. NJPW hasn't pushed anyone not naned Okada or Tanahashi into the main event for damn near half a decade, but let's act like it's different than WWE because it has better matches :mj4. Don't even get me started on TNA. Kevin Owens, Finn Balor, Seth Rollins, etc are proof you're all butt hurt over nothing. WWE knows how to book talent that matters, yes they've stopped pushes to guys who deserved them due to ignorance and arrogance, but the last 2 years alone compared to what 5-10 years ago? WWE has pushed a ton of indy guys, Owens is probably receiving the biggest push of a guy who's only debuted in a year since fucking ADR who's absolute shit in WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> AJ is three times the draw AJ Lee will ever be, and he owns the Styles name, troll harder.


Wow Vic Went Full WWE Mark there. :ha

Can you blame NJPW fans for this? WWE gave a huge blow to them Execution-style by hiring these guys and launching the WWE Network in Japan. 

Just like Vince did to the territories.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic Capri said:


> 1.) I'm fucking stoked to finally see AJ Styles back in a WWE ring.
> 
> 2.) Imagine the Bullet Club running amok in the WWE? Incredible!
> 
> ...


Correction - NXT ring.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I think they'd be better on TNA as far as matches and opportunity goes.. WWE will waste them and TNA desperately need new stars.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



TNA is Here said:


> Wow Vic Went Full WWE Mark there. :ha
> 
> Can you blame NJPW fans for this? WWE gave a huge blow to them Execution-style by hiring these guys and launching the WWE Network in Japan.
> 
> Just like Vince did to the territories.


No, I'm not being an blind hating geek, WWE knows how to push people here and there, if you can't see it that's more of a you problem.

NJPW has the second best roster next to WWE right now and you're telling me that they can't push anyone other than Tanahashi or Okada? Almost no match goes below three stars, but none of these guys can fit in the NJPW main event? If you're blaming WWE, then you have to blame NJPW and any other fed for doing the same shit. WWE isn't the only one fucking talent over, otherwise these guys wouldn't be leaving in the first place. Styles signed for the money, but Nakamura was one of the rising stars of the company, so there's literally no excuse.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic said:


> It doesn't matter what we think of the IC belt, WWE has made that extremely clear, and if it wasn't for Bryan getting injured I'm fairly certain it would be revived just like the US title was.


*Just like Dolph Ziggler was gonna do the same thing when he won it in late 2014, and it seemed like WWE was going to give a little bit of a shit about the belt, only for it to go back to meaning absolutely nothing, just a couple of months later?*


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Just like Dolph Ziggler was gonna do the same thing when he won it in late 2014, and it seemed like WWE was going to give a little bit of a shit about the belt, only for it to go back to meaning absolutely nothing, just a couple of months later?*


Dolph has had like two concussions he's been done.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

3 pages of Vic/Deadman going back an forth over shit they have ZERO control over, just give it a rest. We don't know how this is going to play out, so for once can we please let shit play out before everyone loses their goddamn minds


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic said:


> No, I'm not being an blind hating geek, WWE knows how to push people here and there, if you can't see it that's more of a you problem.
> 
> NJPW has the second best roster next to WWE right now and you're telling me that they can't push anyone other than Tanahashi or Okada? Almost no match goes below three stars, but none of these guys can fit in the NJPW main event? If you're blaming WWE, then you have to blame NJPW and any other fed for doing the same shit. WWE isn't the only one fucking talent over, otherwise these guys wouldn't be leaving in the first place. Styles signed for the money, but Nakamura was one of the rising stars of the company, so there;s literally no excuse.


Nakamura NXT Champ :ha


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



TNA is Here said:


> Nakamura NXT Champ :ha


And he'll draw more than TNA Champ Nakamura :cudi.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic said:


> Dolph has had like two concussions he's been done.


*And AJ Styles, who is CURRENTLY battling a back injury, is gonna fair any better, should he go to WWE?

On top of that, you cannot use injuries as an excuse for WWE mishandling almost everybody else on the roster. It's sheer incompetence.*


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *And AJ Styles, who is CURRENTLY battling a back injury, is gonna fair any better, should he go to WWE?
> 
> On top of that, you cannot use injuries as an excuse for WWE mishandling almost everybody else on the roster. It's sheer incompetence.*


Incompetence is there, but let's not pretend like WWE hasn't used injuries as an excuse in the past, plus AJ seemed fine at WK10, so the injury was over exaggerated imo.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic said:


> Incompetence is there, but let's not pretend like WWE hasn't used injuries as an excuse in the past, plus AJ seemed fine at WK10, so the injury was over exaggerated imo.


*Wrestlers has looked fine when they were wrestling a match, despite actually being in excruciating pain before. If AJ has missed the entire World Tag League due to that injury, then I doubt it was being exaggerated.*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

The scenes when aj shows up at the rumble


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

AJ just got kicked out of the BC


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Guess it's true. :heyman6

Styles is out of BC, Nakamura got pinned by Omega and will be dropping the IC Belt to him at New Beginning.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684335365151428608


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

They have too many similar guys(Balor, Zayn, Rollins, Neville) can't see where he'll fit in, especially considering he's 39 this year. I'd rather see him go back to TNA and become the face of the company. Enjoy the last days of his prime as a main eventer instead of in WWE development.

Anyway wasn't the purpose of NXT for WWE to build their own stars with maybe the occasional indie guy coming in? It's become more steal every good talent from NJPW, TNA, ROH, etc...


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Sayonara AJ


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684337412101652485
*EDIT AJ HAS BEEN KICKED OUT OF THE CLUB SHIT JUST GOT REAL
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684335551839907840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684336135246577664


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Great to hear if they do come to the WWE, but fucking scary and very saddening to think what they will turn into in the WWE.

Kinda sad to see WWE buying all competition and ruining such great talents. fpalm


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

Scared to think what will happen if he indeed does come to the WWE, could be ruined.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

Let the speculation begin 

AJ Styles debuting at WM32 taking out the Authority what a debut that would be


----------



## Kingosso (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Welcome back Festus.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Donnie said:


> Sayonara AJ
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684337412101652485


:mj2 The feels.

Been a fan of the guy for like 10 years, and when I first saw him, I was amazed. But nothing impressed me more than his 2014 - 2016 run in New Japan. Some fucking amazing shit he did there. Got goosebumps watching that, when he got a standing ovation from the Korakuen Hall. Thank you AJ.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Ask anY casual fan. Would they know who Aj Styles is? Unlikely. Ask who Aj Lee is. Majority would know who she is. Just saying.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



3ku1 said:


> Ask anY casual fan. Would they know who Aj Styles is? Unlikely. Ask who Aj Lee is. Majority would know who she is. Just saying.


And people would give more of a shit for Styles because Lee is a Diva, just saying.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

What, people are discussing and comparing AJ Lee to Styles? 

:xzibit

Big news like this and that gets bought up? Oh yeah, they both have AJ in their names, yeah.

Derp, Derp.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



3ku1 said:


> Ask anY casual fan. Would they know who Aj Styles is? Unlikely. Ask who Aj Lee is. Majority would know who she is. Just saying.


Can you people please stop with this beyond outdated Russo 'logic'?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



MTheBehemoth said:


> Can you people please stop with this beyond outdated Russo 'logic'?


THIS^ Stop trolling AJ Styles is a star and real wrestling fans know who he is.

Oh MTheBehemoth I got to ask how do you feel about all this?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Donnie said:


> THIS^ Stop trolling AJ Styles is a star and real wrestling fans know who he is.
> 
> Oh MTheBehemoth I got to ask how do you feel about all this?


If AJ makes his debut at RR - Good. Awesome even.
If WWE makes him work in NXT for the rest of his life/Will use them all to kill what's left of the non-WWE US promotions - Fuck this.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



3ku1 said:


> Ask anY casual fan. Would they know who Aj Styles is? Unlikely.


Bullshit, any wrestling fan knows who this guy is and when he debut's be it NxT or main roster he's going to get a huge pop out of the 4 signed Styles is the one who will garner the most reaction.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

*Here's Meltzer on the situation:*


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

What the actual fuck did I just read?

Honestly, I don't know how to feel about it. I'm not that happy since Hideo needs his time and now he probably is fucked. He can always come back to Japan :lol

But honestly, WTF. If they stay in NXT, that might be good, but at the same time, NXT is just an excuse to keep WWE being shit. That company that is producing maybe the worst wrestling product of all time, stealing those guys... No. I don't enjoy this. A year on NXT would be good, but I'm not liking the idea because, *in the end, they will be fed up to Cena and Reigns guys!* And if you are happy about what happened to Neville or Owens then it's okay. But you are wrong. Those guys deserve better. They are getting money? Then ask Neville or Breeze what they think of their current job.

If they want to be on Raw a few years to gain money it's okay, *but the fact is that this is killing all of the competition. And that's NEVER a good thing*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I just posted about this in Other Wrestling but hey, there's more folks here so I'll put out my opinion again.

I'm a puro fan, recent NJPW especially, Nakamura is my favourite wrestler and I was a regular TNA watcher too, so I'm also quite familiar with Styles' talent and was happy to see him given his deserved chance to shine where he'd be appreciated. I have no problem whatsoever with any or all of the named talents leaving NJPW, whether for NXT, main roster WWE or something else. 

As I posted elsewhere, I don't look at wrestling promotions as in competition with each other. WWE is not an evil monster gobbling up everyone that could threaten or enhance them. Well, ok, there *is* an element of that but I don't hold the average wrestlers responsible for that. I like to see them move between promotions, have fresh matches and new opportunities to build thier careers. I'm not company loyal and I certainly don't expect them to be! 

NXT is weird. HHH has turned it into something akin to his grad project. I'm sure he fancies himself the next head of WWE. For him, NXT is primer for that. He can turn the roster and backstage staff into what he pictures modern pro wrestling as and show Vince, and the other shareholders, that his ideas might be the right new direction. For all the stories of him being out for himself (what successful wrestler isn't, really?) I don't get the impression he's a terrible person who hates wrestling. Quite the contrary, I think he genuinely loves it and the NXT we see now is reflective of his admiration for workrate, storytelling ability, creativity and competitiveness. I think he's the sort of boss who will give you a chance to impress him and, if you do, he's happy to let you run with it. And he even seems open to giving second (or third, or fourth) chances of late. 

The only downside to Japanese and gaijin imports/Euro/Latin American star wrestlers moving between their current promotions and WWE is that it may entice too many of the next generation standouts to jump ship quickly going forward. A string of positive transitions via NXT might erase the bad experiences of others. It's a minor concern though; there's more talent in the wrestling industry than roster spaces available in strong promotions. I'm perfectly ok with new names stepping to centre ring everywhere on a more frequent basis.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

If AJ Styles goes to NXT, I'll definitely start watching it again. He's been my favourite non-WWE performer for the past 12 years and he's easily one of the best in the world right now.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



MTheBehemoth said:


> Can you people please stop with this beyond outdated Russo 'logic'?


it's funny cause Russo is a big fan of Styles and gave him his first world title push in TNA


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Mister Sinister said:


> I expect some spring cleaning if they're bringing up Devitt and Samoa Joe to the main roster and signing Styles, Anderson, Gallows, Nakamura, Austin Aries, James Storm, and Gunner (and we know they're trying to sign Goldberg on top of everybody else).


Where did you see anything about Goldberg?


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Vince never loses


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Wait a minute. AJ's booking vs. Mysterio is out of the window then?

Fuck.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Melzter implying they are not being pursued by WWE to be pillars for NXT.... 

I know these guys can be stars, but on the main roster they will, I have no doubt, be booked as a notch below Cena and Reigns. I'm sure they will be pushed, but Vince and his lackeys will make sure they only ever reach Rollins status, if that. I'm not optimistic....


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

First, they all disappear into the performance center for 8 months where they will ' learn how to wrestle'


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Air Guitar Tana said:


> it's funny cause Russo is a big fan of Styles and gave him his first world title push in TNA


*Scott D'Amore, don't fall for Russo's self hype bullshit.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



3ku1 said:


> Ask anY casual fan. Would they know who Aj Styles is? Unlikely. Ask who Aj Lee is. Majority would know who she is. Just saying.


...What does that have to do with anything?

Ask any casual person who Hulk Hogan is and people will know his name more than AJ Lee.... see how stupid this game is?


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*MLW Radio is reporting that Nakamura has given his notice to NJW*

They claim that both Nakamura and AJ Styles have given their notice to New Japan one day after Wrestle Kingdom.

I hope WWE sign Nakamura, just as long as they don't give him a stereotypical Japanese gimmick. 

Any Nakamura fans out there?!?!


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: MLW Radio is reporting that Nakamura has given his notice to NJW*

Had this news already, apparently he is already on his way with AJ Styles to the WWE.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: MLW Radio is reporting that Nakamura has given his notice to NJW*

Saw Nakamura on ROH a few weeks ago and he was pretty awesome. I hope they don't change him too much (hell, if at all).


----------



## The Coolest (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I'm happy if Styles is coming. I was a big fan of his in TNA and don't watch anything outside of WWE now, so I haven't seen him in a while. I hope he doesn't stay in NXT for a while since that might force me to watch. I haven't seen any of the other guys (besides Gallows) so can't comment on them.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Two quick things here: 

1) Its great to have these new guys on the roster. NXT is already a great brand that has proven to treat talent with the respect that they deserve. I don't see how having more star power on that brand "hurts" Pro Wrestling in any discernible way. Which brings me to my next point..

2) We have to stop villainizing WWE for signing guys from other companies. No one put a gun up to their head and made them sign up with the WWE. They put their name on the contract. Whether they get treated well or not eventually falls back on the grown men who made that decision. If you want to find someone to be mad at, that's who you should be looking at.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

They'll do alright in NXT for a bit if that's where there starting, Balor Club becoming an actual thing is an exciting prospect, Balor needs something like this more than anything. Come main roster they should be allowed to dominate, will they? Course not they will be fucked over and destroyed.

As for WWE killing the indy scene, they will sign some but other talents will emerge, Will Ospreay for example. Indy scene will still be strong in my opinion, there's enough talents working various promotions.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Finally. Thrilled for the potential of Styles / Rollins / Cesaro / Bryan.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Nakamura going for that Yoshi Tatsu spot I guess. :mj4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I'm not upset, I already knew this was the darkest timeline...
> 
> In fact I'm laughing at anybody who thought Corbin was going to win the NXT title. At least 3 of these guys are your next NXT champions.
> 
> ...


*This is what I imagine goes on in your mind:

Anderson and Festus squash Jordan and Gable into irrelevancy
AJ Styles cripples Corbin on his debut and gets rewarded with the Wrestlemania Takeover title match
Nakamura personally hands Hideo his release papers

Am I in the ballpark or nah?*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684393118095966208
Holy fuckballs. Also, Kenny Omega pinned Nakamura in a tag match and announced his intentions to take the IC Title from him. Times are a changin'.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*



Bayley <3 said:


> Have you seen half the other threads lately? They're just as bad :lol


Hey, at least I'm trying!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

NXT is a show in which WWE waters down some of the most talented performers on the planet and puts them in front of neckbeards in Bayley shirts who chant retarded shit. 

It's OK as an alternative to the main shows, but trash compared to everything else available outside of that bubble. It's programming for people who have never watched a damn thing that doesn't have the WWE logo on it to pretend that they actually give a shit about wrestling.

Admittedly, I do have faith in Triple H to treat those guys with _some_ level of respect as far as gimmicks go, but they'll be shackled as fuck in the ring.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *This is what I imagine goes on in your mind:
> 
> Anderson and Festus squash Jordan and Gable into irrelevancy
> AJ Styles cripples Corbin on his debut and gets rewarded with the Wrestlemania Takeover title match
> ...


Nah, I don't think we're going to see anybody on NXT tv who can't have at least a 4* match. I'm less concerned with wins and losses and more concerned with opportunities. I didn't like Breeze in the jobber to the stars role not because he always lost but because I knew he was going to get called up with no accolades, no fanfare and no momentum. 

I didn't want the same thing to happen to Corbin but it's even worse now. Not only will he not have any accolades, fanfare or momentum he also won't have been seen on tv in any high profile matches in months at the time of his call up, unless it's the night after Mania.

As for everybody else in NXT if they aren't from the indys or have a look that might pop up on Vince's radar they might as well ask for their release right now so they can do a CJ Parker and come back when their indy cred is strong enough.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Explains why WWE network is available in Japan now.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Him vs rollins








Even vs bryan :YES


----------



## jeremyroad (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Just sign The Bucks (Only if they don't use the Superkick after every second move) and have them and Styles rape everyone everywhere on the main roster. 
Then I will be very sports entertained.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Why are people hating on WWE ? You should be bashing they guys that agreed to come over. Its not like thet put a pistol near Samoa's Joe or someone else head and said "firm this and come to us or will make your brain splatter on that wall". Some of you will bash WWE for anything. Of course they are trying to take the best wrestlers do you think Roh or NJPW wouldnt want to take some of WWE's guys ?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



The5150 said:


> NEW Japan and TNA are not Indy Companies. In Football Terms
> 
> WWE = EPL
> TNA= Bundesliga
> ...



LoL TNA and NJPW are like some obscure 2nd division Belgian league and at best Liga MX. PS it is soccer.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

When I said book Kenny as an AJ replacement, I didn't think I meant literally. But now I do, I'm very happy about this executive change. It's the best they could do in the situation.

And anyone else think AJ's looking to go to WWE and break Roman and Cena's necks to become the most over man in wrestling? He did it to Lionheart, he did it to Yoshi and he could make it look like an accident.


----------



## Jinkstro (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

It amazes me to see so many people in this thread shit on WWE for signing them and how the WWE is gonna ruin their careers... Well hate to break it to you guys, but they weren't forced to sign. They chose to fucking sign. If you wanna be mad at someone be mad at them.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

Always liked AJ Styles but his lone wolf gimmick in TNA is when I became a mark. If he debuted with a similar gimmick I can't see why he wouldn't have a decent to good run in the WWE.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

AJ Styles is the last person WWE needs. He is some 40 year old spot monkey who has a reckless finisher.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> NXT is a show in which WWE waters down some of the most talented performers on the planet and puts them in front of neckbeards in Bayley shirts who chant retarded shit.
> 
> It's OK as an alternative to the main shows, but trash compared to everything else available outside of that bubble. It's programming for people who have never watched a damn thing that doesn't have the WWE logo on it to pretend that they actually give a shit about wrestling.
> 
> Admittedly, I do have faith in Triple H to treat those guys with _some_ level of respect as far as gimmicks go, but they'll be shackled as fuck in the ring.


Dave Meltzer reported on today’s installment of Wrestling Observer Radio that Styles and Nakamura will most likely not head to NXT, and will be brought to the main roster right away.


----------



## rattleman (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*



T-Viper said:


> Heel Triple H gets ass handed to him by Roman Reigns...
> Roman Reigns is finally the top babyface and cheered by jaded smart marks...
> Triple vs. Roman Reigns match is inevitable...
> Triple H signs all the hottest Japanese talent and becomes the all-time internet smart mark babyface king.
> ...


And Bret Hart whining as hell right now :grin2::laugh::laugh:

"That's your piece of shit right there, Triple H"


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> NXT is a show in which WWE waters down some of the most talented performers on the planet and puts them in front of neckbeards in Bayley shirts who chant retarded shit.
> 
> It's OK as an alternative to the main shows, but trash compared to everything else available outside of that bubble. It's programming for people who have never watched a damn thing that doesn't have the WWE logo on it to pretend that they actually give a shit about wrestling.
> 
> Admittedly, I do have faith in Triple H to treat those guys with _some_ level of respect as far as gimmicks go, but they'll be shackled as fuck in the ring.


Awesome post.

This is terrible news for KENTA. You know they can't have two powerful, pushed, Asians at once. I think he'll benefit in the short-term, but then they'll drop him like a hot potato.

Oh well, maybe now he'll finally go to NJPW. KENTA/Shibata and KENTA/Okada matches. :mark:


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I really should have stayed out of this thread so that NJPW's New Years Dash wasn't spoiled for me. I don't know why I thought people wouldn't be talking about it in this thread.

Considering Tonga's promo on Sunday, I hope they use this opportunity to push him. Create new stars out of what you have!!!!! He's been underutilized for forever now. 

Now that I think about it, I wonder if this news is what prompted Tonga's promo? Maybe he was afraid of being pushed to the curb now that Bullet Club looked like it was being dismantled?

I'm surprised that NXT hasn't signed him. He has more upside than someone like Doc.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Jinkstro said:


> It amazes me to see so many people in this thread shit on WWE for signing them and how the WWE is gonna ruin their careers... Well hate to break it to you guys, but they weren't forced to sign. They chose to fucking sign. If you wanna be mad at someone be mad at them.


Vince is a sith he used mind tricks


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> NXT is a show in which WWE waters down some of the most talented performers on the planet and puts them in front of neckbeards in Bayley shirts who chant retarded shit.
> 
> It's OK as an alternative to the main shows, but trash compared to everything else available outside of that bubble. It's programming for people who have never watched a damn thing that doesn't have the WWE logo on it to pretend that they actually give a shit about wrestling.
> 
> Admittedly, I do have faith in Triple H to treat those guys with _some_ level of respect as far as gimmicks go, but they'll be shackled as fuck in the ring.


I get the hilarious feeling you don't actually watch much outside of "the bubble", you just pretend you do on a message board.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> NXT is a show in which WWE waters down some of the most talented performers on the planet and puts them in front of neckbeards in Bayley shirts who chant retarded shit.
> 
> It's OK as an alternative to the main shows, *but trash compared to everything else available outside of that bubble.* It's programming for people who have never watched a damn thing that doesn't have the WWE logo on it to pretend that they actually give a shit about wrestling.
> 
> Admittedly, I do have faith in Triple H to treat those guys with _some_ level of respect as far as gimmicks go, but they'll be shackled as fuck in the ring.


thats bollox given that the nxt takeovers have been consistently the best live shows for 2 years now. roh is hit and miss with their live ppvs (ippv), i can't even remember when tna had a ppv on a par with the worst takeover and even new japan who have great shows can also produce poor enough efforts


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Everyone thinks they're in trouble and will be jobbing, ever think it's about money? They didn't have to come so the money must be right. The ultimate goal is always to provide for your family and retire nicely... AJ for example, may be getting more money and be able to be home more with his wife and kids (6, 8 and 10). At 38, isn't that good for him and his family regardless of book?


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



validreasoning said:


> thats bollox given that the nxt takeover have been consistently the best live shows for 2 years now. roh is hit and miss with their live ppvs (ippv), i can't even remember when tna had a ppv on a par with the worst takeover and even new japan who have great shows can also produce poor enough efforts


Takeover's get overrated imo. They have like six matches, about two of them are actually good and then the TV show often times is dire and hard to watch.

ROH, ICW and Lucha Underground put out the best TV shows in wrestling, and NJPW, PWG, Rev-Pro, PROGRESS, Dragon Gate along with ROH, ICW, and many others put out events on a monthly basis that are more entertaining overall than Takeover's.

And TNA has had some really good PPV's but they were a while back and it's a handful so yeah, you're right on that one.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Cliffy said:


> It's feined outrage from the TNA fans
> 
> They don't care about the good of the industry they're just butthurt these guys aren't going to impact
> 
> Also lol at wwe needs to die posts


That's what it looks like:toomanykobes

Don't understand the WWE needs to die posts. It's not gonna kill the wrestling industry but it'll hurt a ton of people.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



HogansHeroes said:


> Yeah, imagine being treated like Samoa Joe has. Working the main event at the Wembley Arena. I bet he longs for the day Ninjas threw him in a van and he had to draw a penis on his face.


Spot on. It's getting tiring hearing from the indie dick suckers who want their faves to keep earning pennies in the minor leagues instead of wishing them success when they are earning big bucks in the big leagues to support their OWN families.

I wish all of them he best of luck and can't personally wait to see what they all do. Bullet Club in the WWE will be awesome. 

Change is coming.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

What the hell is gonna do Doc Gallows in WWE? the man failed both times first as Festus and then as a member of the straight edge society.
i know i know the man is a star in Japan but Albert was also a huge deal but as Tensai in WWE? A COMPLETELY JOKE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I just hope Styles and Nakamura's allowed to keep their finishers, consider Styles has injured someone with his move i doubt he'll keep it sadly. If so let him use the calf killer and 450 but i'll miss the Styles Clash. Its not like the Styles Clash is that dangerous, i mean it depends on the opponent knowing how to position himself, if he knows how to take it then its perfectly safe, you just gotta know to keep your head bent back towards AJ's back.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



AboveAverageBob said:


> Everyone thinks they're in trouble and will be jobbing, ever think it's about money? They didn't have to come so the money must be right. The ultimate goal is always to provide for your family and retire nicely... AJ for example, may be getting more money and be able to be home more with his wife and kids (6, 8 and 10). At 38, isn't that good for him and his family regardless of book?


This is my main point. Its easy to look at the WWE as the big bad here, much more difficult to realize that their favorites are to blame here. Honestly, blame might be an unfair label considering that this is all about taking care of themselves. Its life.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



Doc said:


> Spot on. It's getting tiring hearing from the indie dick suckers who want their faves to keep earning pennies in the minor leagues instead of wishing them success when they are earning big bucks in the big leagues to support their OWN families.
> 
> I wish all of them he best of luck and can't personally wait to see what they all do. Bullet Club in the WWE will be awesome.
> 
> Change is coming.


NJPW is not the minor leagues, get it right kiddo.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

OH!.... Its happening!... isnt it? AJ Styles to WWE. 

This is going to be awesome. IDk about NXT... its doing fine. I would love to see AJ on Raw. That would be something to look forward every week.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

HHH bringing Bullet Club to defeat Roman and his family. It would be amazing!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Oh fuck imagine how awesome it would be if AJ Styles is number 30 in the rumble and wins the world title? Roman dominates the Rumble and theres 1 more entrant left and Triple H comes out and brings Styles out, and Styles leaves as the new corporate champion taking Seth's place. Trips can say he searched the globe for the absolute top wrestler on the planet and brought him to WWE to defeat Reigns and be his champion.

Even for those who don't know who he is it would still be awesome for them to see this unknown win the world title, it would definitely be the biggest twist/surprise WWE's ever done in probably.... ever lol.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



The Renegade said:


> This is my main point. Its easy to look at the WWE as the big bad here, much more difficult to realize that their favorites are to blame here. Honestly, blame might be an unfair label considering that this is all about taking care of themselves. Its life.



Styles is a favorite of mine, has been for over 10 years. I'm happy to know he's getting what HE wants. I'm sure more money and more time with his family is what it came down to. I'll catch him on NXT or RAW.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

:yes :yes :yes

Can't say how happy I am, finally :mj2

Thank you Boss :bosstrips


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*

Swerve they all go to TNA


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Shinsuke Nakamura is one of my favourite wrestlers on this planet. I'm very happy he makes it to WWE but they better not fuck with his moveset.


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



The Renegade said:


> This is my main point. Its easy to look at the WWE as the big bad here, much more difficult to realize that their favorites are to blame here. Honestly, blame might be an unfair label considering that this is all about taking care of themselves. Its life.


The three first points are dedicated to you:

1. There is no evidence (yet) that they are going to be paid more in NXT.

2. If it turns out to be true, I would shut up.

3. Anyway, money is not everything in life. It's a hard concept to understand, I know. But if they want to go there, I'm happy about them though. It's their call. But I mean, it is not like they live in poverty, ffs.

*4. This is a move that kills the competition. WHICH IS ALWAYS A BAD THING.*

5. NXT is not producing a better product than NJPW or LU or PWG or ROH. That's something most guys here don't get.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



SAMCRO said:


> Oh fuck imagine how awesome it would be if AJ Styles is number 30 in the rumble and wins the world title? Roman dominates the Rumble and theres one 1 more entrant left and Triple H comes out and brings Styles out, and Styles leaves as the new corporate champion taking Seth's place.
> 
> Even for those who don't know who he is it would still be awesome for them to see this unknown win the world title, it would definitely be the biggest twist/surprise WWE's ever done in probably.... ever lol.


I just hope they dont bring him on NXT. Please WWE dont waste AJ freakin Styles on NXT like Joe. He should be on the main roster and the mainevent instantly. He is that damn good.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



anirioc said:


> What the hell is gonna do Doc Gallows in WWE? the man failed both times first as Festus and then as a member of the straight edge society.
> i know i know the man is a star in Japan but Albert was also a huge deal but as Tensai in WWE? A COMPLETELY JOKE.


Did he really fail though? He got an absurd gimmick the first time he was on the roster as Festus and he got a brief run in a comedy tag team. I guess he could have won the tag titles but other than that the level of success he was going to have was pretty minimal. The gimmick had a ceiling and while he didn't reach the ceiling he did OK with what he was given.

And then he was a henchmen for CM Punk in a stable that was a really cool idea.


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



SAMCRO said:


> Oh fuck imagine how awesome it would be if AJ Styles is number 30 in the rumble and wins the world title? Roman dominates the Rumble and theres one 1 more entrant left and Triple H comes out and brings Styles out, and Styles leaves as the new corporate champion taking Seth's place.
> 
> Even for those who don't know who he is it would still be awesome for them to see this unknown win the world title, it would definitely be the biggest twist/surprise WWE's ever done in probably.... ever lol.


In which planet do you live? :regal

Is there any alternate universe I don't know where the main roster makes sense?

You can mark the fuck out all of you want, of course, I ususally do the same. But I think, that as I said, this is bad news because is killing the competition, and that's ALWAYS a bad thing. Sorry for interrumpting your imagination.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



4 Horsewomen Fan said:


> The three first points are dedicated to you:
> 
> 1. There is no evidence (yet) that they are going to be paid more in NXT.
> 
> ...


You're completely correct. Money isn't the most important thing in life, but if these guys have decided that it is for them at this point, then who are we to question that decision? Like I said, this falls back on the men who made the choice at the end of the day. They weren't forced into going to the WWE. Apply the blame appropriately, that's all I'm saying.

Its also worth noting that I think having a highly visible indy-like alternative (NXT) in the US is a better bet for consumers than NJPW. Is it accessible? To a degree, but there's no doubt that there will be more eyeballs on them going forward under the WWE umbrella, whether that be on the main roster or NXT.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Jinkstro said:


> It amazes me to see so many people in this thread shit on WWE for signing them and how the WWE is gonna ruin their careers... Well hate to break it to you guys, but they weren't forced to sign. They chose to fucking sign. If you wanna be mad at someone be mad at them.


Right? Not to mention WWE has got crap for years for NOT signing Styles among others. Then they catch crap when they do. That's cool, it's a business and utlimately it's up to WWE and Styles, they want him and he told them what it would take. Good for both sides and good for the fans.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: A.J. Styles is following HHH on Twitter*



Drago said:


> Hey, at least I'm trying!


Your threads are fine!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Wonder if they let AJ Styles keep his name? Too close to AJ Lee.
> 
> Also the fuckery of Nakamura's WWE name is gonna be hilarious.


You never fail to have bad posts. Styles has been in WWE before so therefore, logically would be able to use his name as he did before.


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



The Renegade said:


> You're completely correct. Money isn't the most important thing in life, but if these guys have decided that it is for them at this point, then who are we to question that decision? Like I said, this falls back on the men who made the choice at the end of the day. They weren't forced into going to the WWE. Apply the blame appropriately, that's all I'm saying.


Well, I just wanted to state that this is bad news for us, because wrestling it's not just WWE, and as I said, it is needed competition for them to wake up. Most people here don't get it, and that's a shame.

But of course, I can't blame the wrestler who decided to jump ship. I want to know more about their deals, if it is going to be only NXT or what. Of course the weren't forced to sign. But I can't help but to feel sorry that they are "forced" in some way because of the money, you know.

The thing is, I thought after how bad RAW is I wouldn't have seen people marking out and expecting AJ Styles to debut at the Rumble. :rudy


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone expecting aj to debut at the rumble are fooling themselves. We wont see these guys til mid year, maybe the fall.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I don't watch WWE anymore so I don't know what's going on storyline wise other than Roman Reigns being the champion, however as a NJPW fan I'll give my 2c.

This move can either benefit both companies or be a major bust for both. I've seen all these guys wrestle in NJPW and ROH rings. They bring a lot to the table. For NJPW, this means Naito, Shibata, Omega, Tama Tonga, and others can be pushed. I can see Cody Hall becoming a dominant figure in the Bullet Club. I'm uncertain about Chaos. While AJ isn't the leader of the Bullet Club, Karl Anderson is/was, he was a major figure. Nakamura IS the leader of Chaos. I suppose that title could go to Okada now. 

From the wrestlers standpoints it does make sense. It's not likely that Nakamura, AJ, or Karl Anderson would see the IWGP Heavyweight title anytime soon with Okada becoming the new ace at WK10 and other talents on the rise. Nakamura is fluent in English. I don't see him going to NXT at all. I think he will be appearing sometime around Wrestlemania as he will still have to lose the IWGP Intercontinental championship at New Beginning before he can leave the company.

From what I've read, Roman Reigns will be in the Royal Rumble defending his title. The best scenario would be for him to win it, and then Anderson, Gallows, Styles & Devitt come out after Reigns victory and do a beat down.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Shinsuke Nakamura is one of my favourite wrestlers on this planet. I'm very happy he makes it to WWE but they better not fuck with his moveset.


You teally think theyll let him knee guys in the back of the head?

We are talking wwe here, where a fucking firemans carry is a finisher.

Hell, id be shocked if hes allowed to kick.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



4 Horsewomen Fan said:


> Well, I just wanted to state that this is bad news for us, because wrestling it's not just WWE, and as I said, it is needed competition for them to wake up. Most people here don't get it, and that's a shame.
> 
> But of course, I can't blame the wrestler who decided to jump ship. I want to know more about their deals, if it is going to be only NXT or what. Of course the weren't forced to sign. But I can't help but to feel sorry that they are "forced" in some way because of the money, you know.
> 
> The thing is, I thought after how bad RAW is I wouldn't have seen people marking out and expecting AJ Styles to debut at the Rumble. :rudy


I definitely understand the need for competition, but I also think that the two biggest heist in this deal are past their absolute primes. Their move gives WWE some big names to build around in the coming months, but also opens up two spots across the waters. Both companies will come out fine in this, and the dust thats kicked up in the wake will lead to, at least IMO, some interesting developments for both brands.


----------



## Mat Parker (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



4 Horsewomen Fan said:


> Well, I just wanted to state that this is bad news for us, because wrestling it's not just WWE, and as I said, it is needed competition for them to wake up. Most people here don't get it, and that's a shame.
> 
> But of course, I can't blame the wrestler who decided to jump ship. I want to know more about their deals, if it is going to be only NXT or what. Of course the weren't forced to sign. But I can't help but to feel sorry that they are "forced" in some way because of the money, you know.
> 
> The thing is, I thought after how bad RAW is I wouldn't have seen people marking out and expecting AJ Styles to debut at the Rumble. :rudy


Do it similar to the Nexus debut. Have Balor in the final four or five, we cue the music and these guys come out and just wreck the entire thing. They toss two or three guys out and take turns hitting finishers on Reigns until Balor throws his limp carcass over the top rope and wins the belt.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I think I'm most excited to see the production put behind Styles and Nakamura. And I better see Anderson and Gallows vs Enzo and Cass before anything else.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



The Weeknd said:


> You never fail to have bad posts. Styles has been in WWE before so therefore, logically would be able to use his name as he did before.


Bryan Danielson was in the WWE before as well so therefore, logically, they will change Styles' name too. :mj


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



FITZ said:


> Did he really fail though? He got an absurd gimmick the first time he was on the roster as Festus and he got a brief run in a comedy tag team. I guess he could have won the tag titles but other than that the level of success he was going to have was pretty minimal. The gimmick had a ceiling and while he didn't reach the ceiling he did OK with what he was given.
> 
> And then he was a henchmen for CM Punk in a stable that was a really cool idea.


Well he was also the fake Kane with the fucked up wig..


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

AJ Styles AND Shinsuke Nakamura in the WWE? :wee-bey :mark:

Got damn. At one end I'm marking out because I'm a huge fan of these two and it's great to know that they are going to get showcased on a bigger stage but on the other end, I'm worried that they will be portrayed in a way that could not showcase them at their fullest abilities, especially with Shinsuke as he is a non-English speaker. The same goes for Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows but a Bullet Club "reunion" with Finn Balor at NXT could be cool if done right. Sucks for NJPW though. That's quite a huge blow to their talent pool. I really hope these signings give WWE a kick in the ass to make their product better but I'm going to keep my expectations low. Otherwise, awesome signings.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



4 Horsewomen Fan said:


> Well, I just wanted to state that this is bad news for us, because wrestling it's not just WWE, and as I said, it is needed competition for them to wake up. Most people here don't get it, and that's a shame.
> 
> But of course, I can't blame the wrestler who decided to jump ship. I want to know more about their deals, if it is going to be only NXT or what. Of course the weren't forced to sign. But I can't help but to feel sorry that they are "forced" in some way because of the money, you know.
> 
> The thing is, I thought after how bad RAW is I wouldn't have seen people marking out and expecting AJ Styles to debut at the Rumble. :rudy


We do need competition, but that's not the fault of WWE entirely. TNA had Styles, Joe, Aries, Angle, Punk, etc and wasn't able to do much. ROH is trying, but should WWE not offer Styles a contract? Should Styles not accept no matter how good the money and time at home is with his kids?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Mat Parker said:


> Do it similar to the Nexus debut. Have Balor in the final four or five, we cue the music and these guys come out and just wreck the entire thing. They toss two or three guys out and take turns hitting finishers on Reigns until Balor throws his limp carcass over the top rope and wins the belt.


I doubt they would be turning Balor heel. And it would not make sense for AJ to take a backseat while Balor wins the title. They can tease Balor joining them but they shouldnt go with it .. IMO AJ Styles should win the title in the scenario you presented.

It would be great having a totally new faction and a new guy coming out of nowhere and winning the title during RTWM. It would make WM way more exciting (for me atleast).


----------



## Mat Parker (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



zkorejo said:


> I doubt they would be turning Balor heel. And it would not make sense for AJ to take a backseat while Balor wins the title. They can tease Balor joining them but they shouldnt go with it .. IMO AJ Styles should win the title in the scenario you presented.
> 
> It would be great having a totally new faction and a new guy coming out of nowhere and winning the title during RTWM. It would make WM way more exciting (for me atleast).


Why not have them go back and forth between Raw and NXT? We are the Bullet Club and we do not care, we do what we want.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

AJ will never leave NXT. 

I don't understand why they signed Anderson and Gallows, we all know they won't do shit with either of them.

Nakamura spending one second in NXT would be a giant waste. Just put him on the main roster let him run wild.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Tony said:


> AJ Styles AND Shinsuke Nakamura in the WWE? :wee-bey :mark:
> 
> Got damn. At one end I'm marking out because I'm a huge fan of these two and it's great to know that they are going to get showcased on a bigger stage but on the other end, I'm worried that they will be portrayed in a way that could not showcase them at their fullest abilities, especially with Shinsuke as he is a non-English speaker. The same goes for Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows but a Bullet Club "reunion" with Finn Balor at NXT could be cool if done right. Sucks for NJPW though. That's quite a huge blow to their talent pool. I really hope these signings give WWE a kick in the ass to make their product better but I'm going to keep my expectations low. Otherwise, awesome signings.


I believe Nakamura speaks English, pretty well actually. He likely has a strong accent but that's fine. But he doesn't really need to talk - just actually, you know, find a good manager for him.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> They'll do alright in NXT for a bit if that's where there starting, Balor Club becoming an actual thing is an exciting prospect, Balor needs something like this more than anything. Come main roster they should be allowed to dominate, will they? Course not they will be fucked over and destroyed.
> 
> As for WWE killing the indy scene, they will sign some but other talents will emerge, Will Ospreay for example. Indy scene will still be strong in my opinion, there's enough talents working various promotions.


I dont want the balor club to dominate the main roster, the wyatts should get their chance first. 

Of course, having 2 mega heel factions would be super cool, and im always down for that. 

Itd be a nice way to force a shield tweener reunion. Wwe no milk and cookies booking would bring back the ratings, but the heels, and the faces, both gotta be strong


----------



## Mat Parker (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Trifektah said:


> AJ will never leave NXT.
> 
> I don't understand why they signed Anderson and Gallows, we all know they won't do shit with either of them.
> 
> Nakamura spending one second in NXT would be a giant waste. Just put him on the main roster let him run wild.


Would Nakamura and Itami get WWE into the Tokyo Dome?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

AJ Styles to wwe :mark:


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Nakamura won't work in the WWE. The other guys I don't like and AJ is exceptional, been a big fan for a decade or so now but I think his physical peak is behind him and at almost 40 years old, what's the point of having him in NXT? Bring him straight to the roster and get him working the IC/US title scenes.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Mat Parker said:


> zkorejo said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt they would be turning Balor heel. And it would not make sense for AJ to take a backseat while Balor wins the title. They can tease Balor joining them but they shouldnt go with it .. IMO AJ Styles should win the title in the scenario you presented.
> ...


Too radical for those fools. I advocate a wwe womans tag title, defended on both shows but itll never happen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

This is great news until you realize that like everyone else they are going to have to adapt to the awful WWE style.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

WOW, this is a hell of a haul. The WWE badly needs heels and a heel stable and now got their guys. If Reigns is going to work as a long term face champion, he needs opponents. The fact that Reigns is defending the title in the damn Rumble match shows you the lack of quality heels on the roster. Now we may be able to look forward the Bullet club vs The Shield or BC vs Wyatts. A lot to look forward to if done correctly.


----------



## Mat Parker (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



The5star_Kid said:


> Nakamura won't work in the WWE. The other guys I don't like and AJ is exceptional, been a big fan for a decade or so now but I think his physical peak is behind him and at almost 40 years old, what's the point of having him in NXT? Bring him straight to the roster and get him working the IC/US title scenes.


Both him and Nakamura are heading straight to the main roster.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



McNugget said:


> I believe Nakamura speaks English, pretty well actually. He likely has a strong accent but that's fine. But he doesn't really need to talk - just actually, you know, find a good manager for him.


I know he doesn't need to talk since he has crazy amounts of charisma, presence, and ability. I'm just worried the higher ups will hold that against him but hopefully I'm wrong. They did eye him for a reason.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



SpeedStick said:


>


Kenny Omega is such a fucking stud.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



zkorejo said:


> I just hope they dont bring him on NXT. Please WWE dont waste AJ freakin Styles on NXT like Joe. He should be on the main roster and the mainevent instantly. He is that damn good.


Yeah, it's ridiculous putting a guy who has been wrestling and cutting promos on American TV for 10+ years in development.

NJPW was a different country and style and if he didn't need to go into development there, he sure as hell doesn't need to for an American company.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Great pick ups for WWE!

I've followed the NJPW axas show the past year. These guys are good. AND the fact they got Mauro doing Smackdown. I'm super-excited!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Wonder if WWE is planning a brand split


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Is there any way Styles can keep his "Demi Gods" theme? 

(wishful thinking)


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Bryan vs. Nakamura for the IC belt when


----------



## Halifax (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Even if Nakamura gets a push they still going to transform him to a WWE style wrestler having the same matches as everyone else.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



AngryConsumer said:


> Is there any way Styles can keep his "Demi Gods" theme?
> 
> (wishful thinking)


I wish, but he'll end up getting a theme consisting of a car alarm and bongo drums.

:lenny


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Nakamura= my new favorite WWE star!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

:deandre

Idk how to feel about this...


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/658...-to-nxt-could-we-see-them-in-the-royal-rumble

Rumor that Styles and Swagsuke will debut on the main roster. 

Anyways thank you WWE for once again fucking wrestling fans. The other night I watched honestly one of 3 best wrestling events in my life. (The others being WM 17 and Halloween Havoc 97)

Honestly I am praying NJPW does anything to keep them, please open your wallets and give them whatever they want! Please do not let them go to that joke of a company known as WWE


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Wonder what Shinsuke will use as a finisher, since the Boma Ye is probably "too dangerous."


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Horrible news. Honestly going to be disappointed if Nakamura and Styles leave NJPW, Wrestling needs more competition, don't buy into the NXT hype train, stay the fuck away from WWE, they are trying to monopolise the business. The current product just doesn't satisfy me that much as its hit and miss, there's only very few people that entertain me in WWE. Doc Gallows never got a shot in WWE, he never had success in WWE so why go back? As someone who is a fan of the Wrestling Business this is bad, this just hurts the competition and is a reason why another company can't take a stand and why WWE will continue to put out a lacklustre product. I just hope that Pentagón Jr never leaves Lucha Underground. 

WWE already have a huge roster to work with and they can barely book the majority of their roster correctly.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



4 Horsewomen Fan said:


> Well, I just wanted to state that this is bad news for us, because wrestling it's not just WWE, and as I said, it is needed competition for them to wake up. Most people here don't get it, and that's a shame.


Basically, you're right. But since WCW died, as far as worldwide mainstream acceptance is concerned, wrestling is just WWE. NJPW, ROH and TNA are no competition, there is no competiton, so they might as well go to WWE.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

WWE does NOT need to fuck this up. I know it's a lot to ask for, but please WWE, get it right just this once.

Let AJ Styles be the same guy he's been since his return to TNA in March of 2013 - let him be that guy and the guy he's been ever since, without any crappy gimmicks. 

Please do not have his debut on any kind of NXT event. That would be pathetic.

And this one may be WAY too much to ask for, but please get AJ in the title mix soon. A Styles vs. Reigns Wrestlemania main event wouldn't suck, despite what the hipster Reigns-haters may wish to believe.

A debut at the Rumble (or rather IN the Rumble) would be a great way to build loads of excitement for AJ.

If Shinsuke goes to NXT and jobs out to every NXT guy that ever existed, I won't even care or be that surprised. I just wanna see Styles finally get the run he deserves on the biggest stage of them all before he retires.

Don't fuck this up, WWE.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



RapShepard said:


> Who cares what people who don't pay for things want? If you scream NXT I'm willing to bet you aren't paying for NJPW or ROH shows so really who cares about your opinion.


Umm do not assume that, because at least I do have a NJPW World account and do buy ROH PPV's and have been to a couple of shows


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

If Styles actually shows up on Raw, I'll wet myself.

Get ready to fly...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

The biggest concern is how much WWE will put a shackle on Nakamura's style of wrestling. You fuck that up, then this will be all for absolutely nothing.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

I get everyone saying they hope WWE doesn't screw this up, they have done sinlar in the past. What don't get is those wishing the company would fail because they signed these guys. The guys apparent want to come to the WWE, and its a sound business decision for them. That said, they also know the risk of doing this.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Wonder what Shinsuke will use as a finisher, since the Boma Ye is probably "too dangerous."


Bryan used the Boma Ye as his finisher, when he was active, or at least a version of it, so "danger level" doesn't seem to be an issue with it. Regal and Ambrose used running knees in the past as well.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Nakamura is like the biggest star in Japan, they're not gonna bring him in and treat him like a jabroni, they know his fanbase is freaking huge over in Japan.

As for AJ, he's like one of the top 5 wrestlers in the world right now, he's not just some midcarder from ROH or somewhere with a little bit of buzz. WWE is dumb as fuck sometimes but i know they can't be that dumb to fuck Styles up, i mean look at the main event scene right now, its dead as fuck. They know they gotta get something interesting happening in the main event scene, and they just signed two of the top wrestlers on the planet, coincidence? Alot on here are convinced they're gonna be treated like shit and ruin them, but i have a feeling they're gonna be put to good use. No way they sign them and have no idea at all what to do with them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



SAMCRO said:


> Nakamura is like the biggest star in Japan


He's not, Tanahashi is

he's been the face of New Japan for the last 10 years and is being phased out for okada

Tana and okada are basically their cena and reigns


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Cliffy said:


> He's not, Tanahashi is
> 
> he's been the face of New Japan for the last 10 years and is being phased out for okada
> 
> Tana and okada are basically their cena and reigns


Regardless if he's been in the main event scene or not his fanbase is huge, he may not have been in the world title picture but he's still a huge star over there, in the top 3 anyways right behind those guys.

Same way Daniel Bryan was in WWE, he was over as fuck and one of the biggest stars there yet he was never really THE guy, WWE just put him in the main event to shut people up.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Look, I'm not going to say I'm happy about this because I'm not, but at the end of the day, its their careers, they know what's right for them and if the money is good and they want to go to WWE then that's their choice, plus they're not getting any younger and the injuries are starting to pile up so best have a go now while you're at your best rather than in 10-20 years time, WWE has never really had any success at creating a major Japanese star and Nakamura is one of the most over, if not the most over guy NJPW has had in the past 5 years and with his charisma he's easily the best bet they have at getting that star because Itami lets face it was struggling to be that star, also with the amount of money they must have spent acquiring him, I can't see them just making him a jobber


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



jamal. said:


> NJPW is not the minor leagues, get it right kiddo.


Money wise it is.

Why else leave?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



THANOS said:


> Bryan used the Boma Ye as his finisher, when he was active, or at least a version of it, so "danger level" doesn't seem to be an issue with it. Regal and Ambrose used running knees in the past as well.


That was a busaiku knee (formerly used by KENTA/Itami), the boma ye is to a kneeling opponent normally, with no jump, and is more impactful. That said Nakamura just makes it look impactful, it's a safe move either way. It looks like he absolutely kills the guy when he hits it, but it's just his wrestling magic at work.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



THANOS said:


> Bryan used the Boma Ye as his finisher, when he was active, or at least a version of it, so "danger level" doesn't seem to be an issue with it. Regal and Ambrose used running knees in the past as well.


Boma Ye =/= Busaiku Knee

Still, I don't see why they'd stop him from using it, might tell him not to put his knee all the way through people's faces, though :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

If they do make a stable in the WWE , Its AJ Styles, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, and _____________? Who is the 4th man?


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



SpeedStick said:


> If they do make a stable in the WWE , Its AJ Styles, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, and _____________? Who is the 4th man?


I am betting everything it is Balor. He is already teasing it on twitter FFS

Also I hope it is not true I hope they do not make it where this happens for example

Triple H and or Vince hires all these guys to be their own hitmen to screw Reigns and he has to "overcome" the fucking odds angle!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



SpeedStick said:


> If they do make a stable in the WWE , Its AJ Styles, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, and _____________? Who is the 4th man?


That pics a good sign, at least Vince knows what a big deal these guys are. Hopefully he loves them and give them the super push they all deserve. He knows he can make a fortune off their merchandise, so i look for these guys to have a big angle where they invade or takeover Raw.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



SAMCRO said:


> That pics a good sign, at least Vince knows what a big deal these guys are. Hopefully he loves them and give them the super push they all deserve,


Im pretty sure thats photoshop lolll


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



SpeedStick said:


> If they do make a stable in the WWE , Its AJ Styles, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, and _____________? Who is the 4th man?


That pic seems legit where did you get it?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

*It's OFFICIAL :drose* 





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684337083113054208


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

IF this is right then I can't help but think back to the reports that HHH said changes were in the offing.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

LOL @ People thinking that picture is real.

Come on guys. Holy shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Smoogle said:


> Im pretty sure thats photoshop lolll


It looks pretty damn real, fantastic job if someone faked it cause you couldn't tell it.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Garbage.
> 
> People that buy this 'NXT is competition' garbage is wrong.
> 
> ...


at long last Aj caved, Karl Anderson has always been a darkhorse heavyweight

fuuuuuuuuucuk guys, the walls are closing in


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

This needs to be mentioned again. I don't want WWE to fail but WWE are failing the current roster by putting restraints on them and they already have a huge roster that are hungry but aren't getting the chance to truly show what they are capable of because of poor booking. I don't want WWE to be the only company wth all the top stars dominating the Wrestling business, these guys should stay loyal to NJPW and help that product continue to succeed. WWE have a roster to work with, they have lots of projects at the Performance Center. The only reason WWE would want Nakamura and Styles is to just to hurt the competition a bit, they don't need AJ and Nakamura. WWE need to focus on their current guys, build them up properly, take the restraints on them and write a great product, I'm not against WWE but I like more options and WWE buying Top Guys from other organisations isn't a good thing.

I wish WCW was still in business with a competent owner.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

WWE probably ruin everything again, but imagine the feud, and match options for these guys... Wyatts, Owens, Ambrose...

AJ Styles vs Cesaro :banderas


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



SpeedStick said:


> If they do make a stable in the WWE , Its AJ Styles, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, and _____________? Who is the 4th man?


----------



## RollinsIsOverrated (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Oh fantastic. More boring indy geeks who can't cut promos. Brilliant. Also, lmfao at people saying AJ Styles should be immediately thrown into the title scene. AJ Styles over Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, and Kevin Owens?.. Get the fuck out of here.

Remember when WWE was primarily about charisma; and mic-skills? *Sigh* Workrate ******* should just die already.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Bryan wants a Nakamura match badly. Hes going to be pushing even harder for a return to the ring.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Ultimate Avenger said:


> WWE probably ruin everything again, but imagine the feud, and match options for these guys... Wyatts, Owens, Ambrose...
> 
> AJ Styles vs Cesaro :banderas


Was coming up with some of the big ones I'd want to see

Cesaro, Zayn, Bryan and Owens (Even though he already had a great match with Naka at WOTW 2 years ago) topped the list of who I want to see for Naka/AJ. Still don't want them coming to WWE but I guess I need to try and find something positive out of the situation.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



RollinsIsOverrated said:


> Oh fantastic. More boring indy geeks who can't cut promos. Brilliant. Also, lmfao at people saying AJ Styles should be immediately thrown into the title scene. AJ Styles over Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, and Kevin Owens?.. Get the fuck out of here.
> 
> Remember when WWE was primarily about charisma; and mic-skills? *Sigh* Workrate ******* should just die already.


World Wrestling Entertainment. Not World Promo Entertainment.

What are you watching for? The promos? If so, you're watching the wrong product because damn near everybody in the company sucks balls on the mic.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



SAMCRO said:


> Nakamura is like the biggest star in Japan, they're not gonna bring him in and treat him like a jabroni, they know his fanbase is freaking huge over in Japan.
> 
> As for AJ, he's like one of the top 5 wrestlers in the world right now, he's not just some midcarder from ROH or somewhere with a little bit of buzz. WWE is dumb as fuck sometimes but i know they can't be that dumb to fuck Styles up, i mean look at the main event scene right now, its dead as fuck. They know they gotta get something interesting happening in the main event scene, and they just signed two of the top wrestlers on the planet, coincidence? Alot on here are convinced they're gonna be treated like shit and ruin them, but i have a feeling they're gonna be put to good use. No way they sign them and have no idea at all what to do with them.


I appreciate your positivity but sadly, I feel its kind of naive. 

Yeah, Nakamura has a big fan base in Japan. That doesn't mean they won't treat him like a jobber. The fact is that they're poaching top talent to try and stunt New Japan just like they've done in the past with other promotions. 

I love when you say "i know they can't be that dumb to fuck Styles up". They had Daniel Bryan, their hottest babyface in almost a decade, and ruined him. People were literally saying "give us Bryan and we'll give you our money" and WWE ignored them. Hell, they even ridiculed them AND shat on them for wanting it. NEVER underestimate WWE's incompetence. 


"No way they sign them and have no idea at all what to do with them". They do this ALL the time. Remember when they brought Jericho in in 1999, and how big that debut was? Remember how they had him randomly feuding with X-Pac and then Chyna for no earthly reason? Remember how they've brought up all these NXT guys like Neville, the Ascension, Breeze and the Divas and have zero direction for them, which has made the Divas Revolution into one of the biggest angle botches in history? Even Owens, he went from feuding with Cena for 2 months to floating around the mid card with Ryback. Remember how they debuted Brodus Clay with videos hyping him as a monster, and instead debuted him as a dancing dinosaur? Remember TENSAI, which I already talked about? Main eventer to jobber in 3 months. They debut people all the time and have no direction for them. Its akin to throwing shit at a wall to see what sticks.

My last point: people keep talking about how talented WWE's roster is and blah blah blah. Hey, maybe instead of signing new guys who you can continue not having any direction for, you should GIVE some direction to your current group. Signing these 4 just means there's 4 more great workers on the roster to go with the several great workers that there already are and not one ounce of long term planning for any of them. Again, why should I hold high hopes that Nakamura isn't going to become Yoshi Tatsu, or that AJ will be Zack Ryder? They have tons of talent already that they don't know what to do with, and I'm supposed to be happy they're getting more talent to waste? They could have stayed in Japan and been used to the full extent of their ability. Now, they're going to be squandered because, as I already said, WWE is run by clueless morons that have zero idea what they're doing. They hear Daniel Bryan and push John Cena. They get Kevin Owens chants and give us Roman Reigns. They're incompetent boobs.

Soon enough, people will realize why hearing this news is basically the sound of the career death march of these men. They're going off to WWE to die. And it sucks.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



RollinsIsOverrated said:


> Oh fantastic. More boring indy geeks who can't cut promos. Brilliant. Also, lmfao at people saying AJ Styles should be immediately thrown into the title scene. AJ Styles over Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, and Kevin Owens?.. Get the fuck out of here.
> 
> Remember when WWE was primarily about charisma; and mic-skills? *Sigh* Workrate ******* should just die already.


LOL, Must suck to be you.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Aj Styles is better than anyone on WWE's roster, even at his age. That means WWE will ruin him and he will be a jobber. Sad day for wrestling fans. 

Not sure why they didn't bring in the Young Bucks as well. Bullet Club, if allowed to be Bullet Club, would kill it.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Mat Parker said:


> Both him and Nakamura are heading straight to the main roster.


I hope so. Maybe just make an out and out, main roster debut for the bullet club, have them feud with the wyatts, give them a couple of hardcore matches or something and get the blood pumping. 

I'm not really a big fan of bullet but I guess they'll liven things up on the main roster.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



SpeedStick said:


> If they do make a stable in the WWE , Its AJ Styles, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, and _____________? Who is the 4th man?


Is that a legit photo or photoshopped?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Snake Plissken said:


> This needs to be mentioned again. I don't want WWE to fail but WWE are failing the current roster by putting restraints on them and they already have a huge roster that are hungry but aren't getting the chance to truly show what they are capable of because of poor booking. I don't want WWE to be the only company wth all the top stars dominating the Wrestling business, these guys should stay loyal to NJPW and help that product continue to succeed. WWE have a roster to work with, they have lots of projects at the Performance Center. The only reason WWE would want Nakamura and Styles is to just to hurt the competition a bit, they don't need AJ and Nakamura. WWE need to focus on their current guys, build them up properly, take the restraints on them and write a great product, I'm not against WWE but I like more options and WWE buying Top Guys from other organisations isn't a good thing.
> 
> I wish WCW was still in business with a competent owner.


Their "projects" in the performance center are like...ex bodybuilders and football players hired for their looks rather than their wrestling ability. Again, no clue among these people.

Of course, since WWE wants to be entertainment, they won't take the restraints off because that'd be wrestling and they hate that word. Seriously, why doesn't WWE just get rid of wrestling 100% and make movies like the Chaperone all the time? What? Its because nobody on Earth takes WWE studios seriously because they employ hack writers without an original thought between them and, therefore, produce bargain bin trash? Again, no clue.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Snake Plissken said:


> This needs to be mentioned again. I don't want WWE to fail but WWE are failing the current roster by putting restraints on them and they already have a huge roster that are hungry but aren't getting the chance to truly show what they are capable of because of poor booking. I don't want WWE to be the only company wth all the top stars dominating the Wrestling business, these guys should stay loyal to NJPW and help that product continue to succeed. WWE have a roster to work with, they have lots of projects at the Performance Center. The only reason WWE would want Nakamura and Styles is to just to hurt the competition a bit, they don't need AJ and Nakamura. WWE need to focus on their current guys, build them up properly, take the restraints on them and write a great product, I'm not against WWE but I like more options and WWE buying Top Guys from other organisations isn't a good thing.
> 
> I wish WCW was still in business with a competent owner.


To be fair to WWE, most of the talent are lazy and expect creative to do everything for them knowing full well that Vince is quick to lose interest. MVP said it best, Vince likes guys who speak up for themselves and show they have balls to go to him directly. That gave MVP his push and almost all creative control over his character. If more talent were like this then WWE would probably be booked at least a quarter bit better.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

The crowd at the Rumble will go absolutely bonkers if this hits:


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



KO Bossy said:


> I appreciate your positivity but sadly, I feel its kind of naive.
> 
> Yeah, Nakamura has a big fan base in Japan. That doesn't mean they won't treat him like a jobber. The fact is that they're poaching top talent to try and stunt New Japan just like they've done in the past with other promotions.
> 
> ...


WWE caved and gave Bryan like three World title runs because they couldn't bury him due to crowd reaction, the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



KO Bossy said:


> Their "projects" in the performance center are like...ex bodybuilders and football players hired for their looks rather than their wrestling ability. Again, no clue among these people.
> 
> Of course, since WWE wants to be entertainment, they won't take the restraints off because that'd be wrestling and they hate that word. Seriously, why doesn't WWE just get rid of wrestling 100% and make movies like the Chaperone all the time? What? Its because nobody on Earth takes WWE studios seriously because they employ hack writers without an original thought between them and, therefore, produce bargain bin trash? Again, no clue.


To be fair WWE do have some good talent at NXT who have potential, Gable and Jordon are a fantastic Tag Team, charisma, entertaining and both can Wrestle. I love Entertainment, I love great storylines that hype up a match and then if the match delivers then even better with great talents involved but my main problem is WWE have been lacking for years.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

This could be the exact kind of shake-up the product needs, and it could bomb and do nothing. But ya'll need to stop acting like it's the end of the world as you know it.

The fact is that NJPW needed a shake-up and a reason to shuffle some new blood into the main event. They got that reason. WWE is in the same boat; you can talk all day about talented stars on the roster that they don't know how to use, but a talented star who is fresh and new will nearly always be better than a talented start that's been doing the same thing for the last five years. There are a lot, a LOT of those guys on the mid-card in WWE right now that need to either evolve or GTFO and make room for new blood.

I choose to look at this like it's a good thing, because WWE right now is stale and uninteresting. This will, if nothing else, make the show and the product that I love interesting again, for a little while. And that's a good thing. We'll get new, interesting angles out of this. WWE will likely acknowledge the pasts of these men in ways they've not done for other guys, because how do you bring a wrestler as decorated as AJ into your promotion and NOT bring up his past? They've had no problems mentioning NJPW on the air before.

Also, just so that we're clear - AJ styles will go anywhere and do anything for the right amount of money. If WWE wants to pay him six figures to job to everyone and wear a tutu, then I'm sure he's happy to do that. But I have a very hard time believing that they would pay that amount of money for a guy that they don't have plans for.

Not everything has to suck, you know. Just stop screaming about how bad this is going to be for a second and maybe, just maybe, something good will get through to you. Y'dig?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

This will SURELY bring fun days for the forum once they join wwe.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

At first I was bummed about this news, but after watching New Year Dash and the beginning of new storylines involving Omega and Shibata and the Young Bucks, plus the fact of New Japan still has the top two aces in Okada and Tanahasi as well as the close relationship with ROH and Noah, I'm not sweating them leaving. Let them go to WWE and make money. That's all they will get to do...maybe a new kids cartoon will be made based off their characters in WWE for the network. The future looks bright for PG Styles, Stinky Nakamura and the Cowboy Club. 

Meanwhile I'm hoping that Suzuki-gun returns to New Japan.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic said:


> WWE caved and gave Bryan like three World title runs because they couldn't bury him due to crowd reaction, the fuck are you talking about?


They ruined bryan by having him mainevent summerslam beating Cena clean and maineventing mania 30 beating hhh and Orton/Batista knowing full well he had a ton of injury and concussion problems

The funny thing is I remember debating with bossy how good Bryan was when I started here and he was totally meh on him...


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

This is great news for NXT. More of a reason to keep the Network subscription. AJ Styles is especially long overdue for a WWE contract.

Hopefully they also pick up Bobby Roode while he still had a few good years left.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

downnice said:


> I am betting everything it is Balor. He is already teasing it on twitter FFS
> 
> Also I hope it is not true I hope they do not make it where this happens for example
> 
> Triple H and or Vince hires all these guys to be their own hitmen to screw Reigns and he has to "overcome" the fucking odds angle!


Oh God, l don't even want to imagine that last paragraph. The thought of Reigns or Cena "overcoming" AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, the rest of Bullet Club, and anyone else talented, just sends a shiver up my spine.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

The Wyatt Family vs The Bullet Club would be Awesome as a Post WrestleMania feud, have The Wyatts dominate and win their matches at Mania and debut The Bullet Club on RAW the night after. I'll try and reserve judgment and hope WWE will put on a better product and keep it consistent.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Snake Plissken said:


> This needs to be mentioned again. I don't want WWE to fail but WWE are failing the current roster by putting restraints on them and they already have a huge roster that are hungry but aren't getting the chance to truly show what they are capable of because of poor booking. I don't want WWE to be the only company wth all the top stars dominating the Wrestling business, these guys should stay loyal to NJPW and help that product continue to succeed. WWE have a roster to work with, they have lots of projects at the Performance Center. The only reason WWE would want Nakamura and Styles is to just to hurt the competition a bit, they don't need AJ and Nakamura. WWE need to focus on their current guys, build them up properly, take the restraints on them and write a great product, I'm not against WWE but I like more options and WWE buying Top Guys from other organisations isn't a good thing.
> 
> I wish WCW was still in business with a competent owner.


I understand your concern. You obviously are a fan of these guys.. and as cliche it may sound, the cream always DOES rise to the top. WWE has made some terrible decisions and still does but you cant hold the talent down for too long. CM Punk and Daniel Bryan's success proved that. 

I am sure, if AJ Styles is on the main roster, it is just a matter of time till he gets the proper booking and spot in the main roster that he deserves. 

I cant say much about Nakamura because I have not watched alot of him but it seems like this guy has the charisma of a top star and I believe he is not leaving NJPW if he is not guaranteed a good spot in the WWE. If he fails to get over then its on him.

It all comes down to what sort of a deal these guys have agreed to with the WWE. If they are being paid high, which I believe is the case, they will be used right. Its not like WWE will be paying them good money just to misuse them.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic said:


> WWE caved and gave Bryan like three World title runs because they couldn't bury him due to crowd reaction, the fuck are you talking about?


Yeah...

1 of those title runs lasted 5 minutes.

The next lasted a day.

The third spawned a feud with Kane that was hideous at best and saw shitty segments with Brie screaming.

Really gotta admire THAT...

And yeah, they did kill him. You don't hear YES chants nearly as much anymore, when you used to hear them quite a bit even when Bryan wasn't even on screen. And I don't understand how you call the 2015 Rumble not a complete burial of Bryan. They announced him ahead of time, everyone was excited...and they tossed him out randomly like nothing. And it ruined the Rumble for the 2nd year in a row because WWE ignored what the fans wanted and did what THEY wanted. In 2014, it made the news, how pissed off the fans were and their revolt. In 2015, is caused the whole #CancelWWENetwork thing, which again made the news. This guy is devoted and does tons of mainstream PR work, and they completely ignore it all because they don't want him to succeed.

Had they just gone with Bryan, we may very well be looking at a whole new landscape for WWE where Raw didn't get 2.15s. North American wrestling may be kind of cool again. But they didn't. They force feed us guys most people don't want (Reigns, Sheamus, Cena, Orton, etc) and when they do throw us a bone, like Rollins, they book him terribly because they don't know what they're doing.

Just because you make one decision that doesn't suck doesn't mean any number of future decisions won't completely invalidate it.



validreasoning said:


> They ruined bryan by having him mainevent summerslam beating Cena clean and maineventing mania 30 beating hhh and Orton/Batista knowing full well he had a ton of injury and concussion problems
> 
> The funny thing is I remember debating with bossy how good Bryan was when I started here and he was totally meh on him...


I detest Daniel Bryan's character, the goofy YES guy with a beard. Doesn't mean I don't think he's a good worker, didn't enjoy his Indy work where they let him be himself and flourish AND that I deny his overness.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



zkorejo said:


> I understand your concern. You obviously are a fan of these guys.. and as cliche it may sound, the cream always DOES rise to the top. WWE has made some terrible decisions and still does but you cant hold the talent down for too long. CM Punk and Daniel Bryan's success proved that.
> 
> I am sure, if AJ Styles is on the main roster, it is just a matter of time till he gets the proper booking and spot in the main roster that he deserves.
> 
> ...



Nakamura has the "It Factor" no doubt, the guy has swag, oozes charisma and deserves to be treated as a Top Guy, I hope WWE understand that. Just let Styles and Nakamura keep their characters, Nakamura has the personality and tremendous wrestling ability. It's all about good booking and not holding them down, I really hope for the best. Personally I feel AJ and Nakamura should be immediately placed on the Main Roster, give them epic promo packages and debut them the night after WrestleMania, NXT would feel like a step down. 

The more I think about this news, I'm willing to be positive that WWE will treat them correctly.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Loling at the number of people who think that Vince McMahon Bullet Club shirt picture is real. Hilarious.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*








Sorry, I'm really excited.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

God, it pains me to see so much hope in the WWE, 'cause while I'd love to have it too...

They could've brought in fucking 90's Misawa and they STILL wouldn't book him worth shit.

HOW could they book Nak, Styles, or any of them correctly if, in the first place, they have NO-ONE BELIEVABLE TO FEUD WITH? They either flounder about in meaningless midcard matches because the midcard is a mess and no-one's credible, or they get jobbed to Reigns.

Those are literally the only two options, and I do not want to see this happen to two guys more talented than virtually anyone active in the WWE right now.

Honestly people, it doesn't matter to them how charismatic, skilled or how big they are as international stars. One's japanese, one was rejected from the WWE starting out with a retard gimmick and the other two were originally indy stars. They will get fucked. For sure.

And please, none of you give me the "but what about Owens and Rollins and Ambrose and Bryan and Punk" usual bullshit. Two are meaningless midcarders, one was the biggest chickenshit, less credible heel champion ever, one was never the top star he should've, and could've been always in detriment of Cena and the other was only briefly given a huge push (more than deservedly) because they literally had no other choice but to recognize how ridiculously over he was. The WWE hates indy stars and so do you.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Snake Plissken said:


> Nakamura has the "It Factor" no doubt, the guy has swag, oozes charisma and deserves to be treated as a Top Guy, I hope WWE understand that. Just let Styles and Nakamura keep their characters, Nakamura has the personality and tremendous wrestling ability. It's all about good booking and not holding them down, I really hope for the best. Personally I feel AJ and Nakamura should be immediately placed on the Main Roster, give them epic promo packages and debut them the night after WrestleMania, NXT would feel like a step down.
> 
> The more I think about this news, I'm willing to be positive that WWE will treat them correctly.


Nakamura esp has been perfecting his character over the last few years now so it would be a complete letdown if WWE try and change that or tone it down in any way. He's the real deal and has everything to make it work. It's on WWE to not fuck it up like giving him a pointless name change for a start. 

He should debut on the main roster in a big way. It could be magic if they ser the real talent in him and just let him go with it tbh.

I still feel very uneasy about him possibly joining though because of the state of WWE right now. He's a big favourite of mine and ive lived watching him in New Japan these last few years now.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I'm still not viewing these moves as a way of hurting NJPW. The main event scene in WWE is in *dire* need of help right now. They need some guys they can plug in right away that have both the buzz and skill. This is the perfect situation for those guys to walk into. No Rollins, No Bryan, Retiring Taker. The foreseeable future is very wide open.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Brock said:


> Nakamura esp has been perfecting his character over the last few years now so it would be a complete letdown if WWE try and change that or tone it down in any way. He's the real deal and has everything to make it work. It's on WWE to not fuck it up like giving him a pointless name change for a start.
> 
> He should debut on the main roster in a big way. It could be magic if they ser the real talent in him and just let him go with it tbh.
> 
> I still feel very uneasy about him possibly joining though because of the state of WWE right now. He's a big favourite of mine and ive lived watching him in New Japan these last few years now.


I agree, no need to change a character that doesn't need changing. He and AJ should keep their names, WWE really need to give them a pass, they deserve to keep their names, they have both built their brands and are well established Stars. Styles began his reinvention a few years ago has been awesome, Nakamura is on another level when it comes to charisma and the ability to put on a show, he's fantastic.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Holy shit Styles + Nakamura in WWE. That's RIDICULOUS. Hope WWE doesn't screw them up. 

And I hope Bullet Club leave Styles and join Bálor once again. AJ can make it on his own I believe, but Bálor is in dire need of a character change and turning heel and re-forming the Bullet Club would be ideal for him.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Now that I think about it, Gallows & Gun would be a very good addition to the tag division. They remind me of The APA a bit. Drink beer, kick ass and be the biggest assholes possible.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Snake Plissken said:


> I agree, no need to change a character that doesn't need changing. He and AJ should keep their names, WWE really need to give them a pass, they deserve to keep their names, they have both built their brands and are well established Stars. Styles began his reinvention a few years ago has been awesome, Nakamura is on another level when it comes to charisma and the ability to put on a show, he's fantastic.












I mean, you can't teach this shit.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

AJ Styles has NOT signed a deal with WWE according to Ryan Satin the TMZ guy.

Meltzer says he has...only one way to find out.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Brock said:


> I mean, you can't teach this shit.


Charisma personified.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



The Renegade said:


> I'm still not viewing these moves as a way of hurting NJPW. The main event scene in WWE is in *dire* need of help right now. They need some guys they can plug in right away that have both the buzz and skill. This is the perfect situation for those guys to walk into. No Rollins, No Bryan, Retiring Taker. The foreseeable future is very wide open.


*But it's WWE's fault the main event scene is so dire right now. They could've made Ambrose, Rusev, Barrett, Ziggler, Bray & other into main eventers, but they've spent the better part of a decade focusing on only one guy, while pretty much everyone else's momentum was killed. Yeah, Rollins & Bryan's injuries hurt, but it's on WWE that they didn't have anyone to take their place.*


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



CretinHop138 said:


> AJ Styles has NOT signed a deal with WWE according to Ryan Satin the TMZ guy.
> 
> Meltzer says he has...only one way to find out.


They don't actually sign until all of the physicals are in and everything.

Considering the direction that NJPW went in on last night's show, it's pretty obvious that AJ is leaving.


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

38 year old...that's exactly what the WWE Needs.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Saw this on another board:



> From the Reddit Guy [he actually broke this whole Styles/Nakamura story - my note]:
> 
> I was told early this morning that Rocky Romero, Bad Luck Fale and Tama Tonga are all negotiating with WWE.
> Romero has talked about being a guest trainer, he is well liked by everyone. He is close with Matt Bloom from their time in NJPW. He would likely be a player/coach in NXT.
> ...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

that tmz gimp isn't a source stop posting his shite tna fans


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

It's a shame we'll no longer hear Nakamura coming out to the GOAT theme anymore :mj2


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Think about this peeps....


Vince will take away the Boma Ye

or tone it waaaay down, it's too violent for WWE. 

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CX3x-MyWcAACxSz.mp4


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Cliffy said:


> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> > Nakamura is like the biggest star in Japan
> ...


In no way, shape or form is okada like reigns. Okadas younger, a better worker, more charismatic, etc. The only 2 things riman does better is make vince hard and the spear.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Very excited about this news.
If their runs bomb I'll go back to watching something else. IMO WWE isn't the only company f*ckin up talent.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



The Renegade said:


> I'm still not viewing these moves as a way of hurting NJPW. The main event scene in WWE is in *dire* need of help right now. They need some guys they can plug in right away that have both the buzz and skill. This is the perfect situation for those guys to walk into. No Rollins, No Bryan, Retiring Taker. The foreseeable future is very wide open.


So the solution to WWE's main event problem is to plug in some guys 95% of WWE fans have never heard of?


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Does Bullet Babe come as part of the package??*

Anber was rocking the NWA's Women Championship at Wrestle Kingdom 10 yesterday, and she valeted for her real husband Doc Gallows and Machine Gun Karl Anderson, both of course are said to be coming to WWE. 

Does WWE bring her to valet, and if so, does she compete as a singles women?

Also, does WWE let them keep their Bullet Club Moniker, and do all their gestures and swearing, aka keep their character?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Does Bullet Babe come as part of the package??*

NJPW probably has copyright on the Bullet Club name and such, and we definitely can't expect swearing in the same company that fired someone for saying "pricks" at a house show.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

People are expecting them to be misused?

Yeah, I guess Prince Devitt isn't NXT champion and Kevin Steen isn't a top 3 heel on the main roster.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

This is awesome. Would rather them get brought in to the main roster right away to add a bit of freshness to the roster considering how fucking stale it's been the last 2 years since Wyatt debuted, The Shield broke up, Bryan got injured, and CM Punk quit. Been whack as hell since. Bring them in, along with Balor, and have them run shit tweener style.


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Still hoping that this is just another Meltzer rumor...really don't wanna see three of my favorite wrestlers get :buried


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



twaughthammer said:


> Still hoping that this is just another Meltzer rumor...really don't wanna see three of my favorite wrestlers get :buried


Well if you see the results from NJPW's New Year's Dash... it looks like it's happening.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

so I'm watching clips of bullet club on youtube and they are just DX/NWO rip offs with their wolf pack and suck it stuff


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Come on...
Ric Flair debuted at 42 in the E, same with Terry and Dory Funk was 45 I think...

I don't know if Harley Race and Dusty Rhodes wrestled at WWWF but they were in their forties too, when they accepted to enter in WWE's ''rock and wrestling era''.

So is not right complaining about AJ Styles and Nakamura being near forty.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684521276195618816


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

It's happening.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

And....confirmed.


----------



## Bassey (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Whatever your feelings about this, you gotta admit it's going to be an interesting ride either way!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Well... WWE better make this happen.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



KingJohn said:


> So the solution to WWE's main event problem is to plug in some guys 95% of WWE fans have never heard of?


The "audience not knowing" shit is vastly over exaggerated, jesus.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



NastyYaffa said:


> Well... WWE better make this happen.


I agree.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Oh ffs, fuck off.

No matter if they get used "right" it will never be the same in the WWE.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Well, this'll be interesting...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I will admit, reading an article mentioning in detail their NJPW careers on WWE.com is kind of surreal.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Please don't screw up Nakamura. 

AJ Styles will succeed anyways but there is a chance they will make Nakamura look like a complete idiot.

Can he speak English well, btw?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Come join jobbing to Roman Reigns at the Royal Rumble! :ha


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*










For anyone bitching about WWE sending out that tweet, please remember it's 2016 plus we are on TRTWM so they need all the Hype possible


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



DoubtGin said:


> Please don't screw up Nakamura.
> 
> AJ Styles will succeed anyways but there is a chance they will make Nakamura look like a complete idiot.
> 
> Can he speak English well, btw?


He's fluent in English. I've met him twice.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*










http://www.wwe.com/inside/are-aj-st...l-anderson-doc-gallows-coming-to-wwe-28508549



> The sports-entertainment world has been buzzing this week with speculation that WWE has signed four massive international Superstars.
> 
> Numerous media outlets reported Monday that AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Luke “Doc” Gallows — most recently of New Japan Pro Wrestling — are in negotiations to compete under the WWE banner.
> 
> ...


So it's all true, what a bummer.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Oh dang... WWE is actually acknowledging it. The hype. 

It sucks for the indys and NJPW though. Would the Bullet Club even still exist without them? Not that I follow Bullet Club, but AJ Styles, Anderson and Gallows is like the core of the group, right?

Can you imagine being Gallows though? Getting a second chance in the WWE and all... He has to be thrilled.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic said:


> The "audience not knowing" shit is vastly over exaggerated, jesus.


You really think the majority of WWE fans know who these guys are?


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Vince is the pretty much a death star at this point. Destroying absolutely everything that he touches. I don't care if all this is just business, he should be behind bars.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I didn't want to believe it until that tweet and now I really don't know what to think. This shit is crazy but I still don't know if it's crazy in a positive or negative way.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *But it's WWE's fault the main event scene is so dire right now. They could've made Ambrose, Rusev, Barrett, Ziggler, Bray & other into main eventers, but they've spent the better part of a decade focusing on only one guy, while pretty much everyone else's momentum was killed. Yeah, Rollins & Bryan's injuries hurt, but it's on WWE that they didn't have anyone to take their place.*


While that's true, this is their chosen path to rectifying the problem. I actually agree that it shouldn't be an issue given the amount of talent they have on the roster. That doesn't negate the fact that no one outside of maybe Owens could be credibly moved up at this point. Bray, Rusev and Ambrose should already be made men if it we're being honest , but alas...



KingJohn said:


> So the solution to WWE's main event problem is to plug in some guys 95% of WWE fans have never heard of?


World class, proven vets that can be trusted to work a main event feud? It wouldn't be my first choice, but I can see why they've gone this route.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

:banderasOh fuck yes


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



TNA is Here said:


> Come join jobbing to Roman Reigns at the Royal Rumble! :ha


Still feeling the salt of AJ not showing up on Soap Opera Network I see.



KingJohn said:


> You really think the majority of WWE fans know who these guys are?


The audience isn't as dumb as you think son. If they pop for people on NXT showing up on RAW, they sure as fuck will pop for these guys.

Some of you people act like WWE fucking forced these people to sign with them.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

There really is no point in continuing the Bullet Club in NJPW, Anderson is the second founder of the group (Bálor being the first). WWE better continue the Tag Team though and turn Bálor back into the Real Rock n Rolla PLEASE!!!!!! Styles and Nakamura have so many potential matches, it's a shame Seth is injured, would love to see he and Nakamura or Styles wrestle, it'll happen eventually I'm sure if WWE are smart. Styles and Nakamura need to debut on the main roster, NXT is a step down and would be an insult. Give them some awesome build up vignettes and debut them after Mania.

I'm going to remain positive that WWE will treat them as the Top Stars they are, Styles and Nakamura are Awesome.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Louaja89 said:


> I didn't want to believe it until that tweet and now I really don't know what to think. This shit is crazy but I still don't know if it's crazy in a positive or negative way.


How can it possibly be positive? The WWE with a track record of 0.0001 correct bookings in the past decade has decided to destroy the careers of some of the last real professional wrestlers left in the business. It is total destruction.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic said:


> Still feeling the salt of AJ not showing up on Soap Opera Network I see.
> .



Best Wrestler in the World jobbing to Roman Reigns. :ha


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



BlueRover said:


> Vince is the pretty much a death star at this point. Destroying absolutely everything that he touches. I don't care if all this is just business, he should be behind bars.


:vince7
:Vince


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

My body isn't ready for the possibilities of this, with Nakamura and Styles being too expensive to go to NXT and being talked about for the Rumble (man why can't it be in a smart city this time?) if Balor Club happens it happens on the main roster. which means he'll likely drop his title to Baron Corbin soon and get that call up. I can't handle it, i keep saying to myself, don't get too hyped, but fuck me twitter has been doing everything to keep me hyped lol.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Vic said:


> The audience isn't as dumb as you think son. If they pop for people on NXT showing up on RAW, they sure as fuck will pop for these guys.
> 
> Some of you people act like WWE fucking forced these people to seem with them.


NXT is a WWE product, there's a much bigger cross over in fans between NXT and WWE main roster than NJPW. If Styles or Nakamura were to debut on the main roster with no build up, they would come out to crickets.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Balor Club = Bullet Club ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



The Renegade said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> World class, proven vets that can be trusted to work a main event feud? It wouldn't be my first choice, but I can see why they've gone this route.


They're not proven on a WWE stage though, I'd be shocked if they debuted on main roster much less in the main event.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Well at least WWE acknowledges TNA and ROH as ''national scene'' now... :hbk1


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

No disrespect to Balor, but styles and and nakamura are above being controlled by a leader like Balor, they are better than him


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

:Cry


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

It's happening for sure now.

Let's hope they aren't destroyed by the WWE, really hope there used correctly.

It's awesome news but also a concern for me.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



> Dave says Nakamura is going to be in New Japan for at least a few more months.



I can barely keep up with this story, but is Nakamura really gonna stay in New Japan for a few more months when they're already mentioning him on WWE.com?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



KingJohn said:


> You really think the majority of WWE fans know who these guys are?


A large chunk would know AJ from TNA, yes. The rest, no (Gallows was in WWE previously, but never a big star).


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Styles hot shooting to the main roster and feuding with Cena would be great.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xmd5mLvxo


Styles is fucking amazing on the mic.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



KC Armstrong said:


> I can barely keep up with this story, but is Nakamura really gonna stay in New Japan for a few more months when they're already mentioning him on WWE.com?


He's still the IC Champ there, and he has a title match vs. Kenny Omega scheduled for NJPW's New Beginning show next month. I think he's probably gonna lose the title there.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Korvin said:


> Can you imagine being Gallows though? Getting a second chance in the WWE and all... He has to be thrilled.


If someone told me years ago that Gallows would've returned to WWE for something non-Punk related, I wouldn't have believed them. He looks to have gotten better and might be able to show that ridiculous personality of his.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Some part of me is feeling like somehow..someway this is some sort of Invasion angle but..I won't hold my breath. The timing of everything seems just too coincidental...idk.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*



Bavak said:


> Well it's good for NXT, maybe they'll use Gallows properly this time


*You know damn good and well just like the rest of us, they ain't using a damn one of them properly. Tragically awaiting Swag coming out with voice over "indeed" gimmick, even though he speaks English...

Too my own point, I'm guessing Haitch talked Vince into letting Balor bring over his (Bullet Club) buddies to help give his boring character some shine. Basically what Ambrose does for Reigns. I hope Swagsuke takes the current crap WWE by storm. And lastly, if this is actually legit, they have to let Bryan come back for a run, if for nothing else to see him vs Anderson/Balor but most importantly to see :mark: Bryan vs Styles :mark: Bryan vs Owens :mark: & finally my future Wrestlemania main event Bryan vs Nakamura :mark :mark: :mark: in a WWE ring.





Also---------->*









*Just seen this :lmao*


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Very mixed feelings about this.

I'm not looking forward to delusional fools on here arguing that these guys just don't have what it takes to be stars so they HAVE to job out to Ramen Rings. unk2


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Garbage.
> 
> People that buy this 'NXT is competition' garbage is wrong.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what sucks about this whole Network thing. As long as that has a decent number of subscribers paying $10 every month, everyone there is getting paid and they don't need to change nothing. Nothing with their shows, nothing with who gets pushed, they can do fuck all they want, because of the Network. 

Although dropping ratings at a certain low point might be bad for their TV contracts, but that "certain low point" is probably so low, that with even 1 million viewers watching Raw, compared to most TV shows, it's still a hell of a number.


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*



Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *
> Also---------->*
> 
> 
> ...


:cuss:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Royal Rumble is for the title. Finn Balor is a surprise entrance, and Bullet Club invades late in an absolutely shocking moment to help Finn win the RR and the title.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Don't doubt the Dave.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

*What a great set of signings this would be!*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Big dave hit a homerun

Lol at mike johnson and tmz gimp


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

If true then this is something that would get me interested in WWE again. I've not watched Raw live for 3 weeks in a row now, the longest i've ever gone in the past 10 years as I feel the product has been garbage. Bullet Club on Raw would have me tuning in.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Wish I could get excited, but after how they treated Sting... :shrug


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



Lord Wolfe said:


> Some part of me is feeling like somehow..someway this is some sort of Invasion angle but..I won't hold my breath. The timing of everything seems just too coincidental...idk.


I fucking hope so. I can't imagine why WWE would sign all of them at once if it wasn't for something like that, they know they need something new and exciting to make the product watchable and this would be fucking incredible.

I've pitched ideas on here about an NXT invasion of Raw(like Nexus, only better) but this would be even better. I can't even imagine how amazing this could end up being.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I really hope it ISN'T an Invasion angle, tbh I think they're one of the weakest angles around. The NWO/Outsiders angle was about the only time I've ever enjoyed it.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



DarkLady said:


> Wish I could get excited, but after how they treated Sting... :shrug


Yeah, treated him so bad having him wrestle HHH at Mania and Rollins for the WWEWHC. He was never going to win those matches ffs, look how old he is.


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Wonder who gets the bullet club hmmmmmmm


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

I see the question 'Are Nakamura/Styles and Co coming to WWE' is now on WWE.com.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*

Propably nothing but Young Bucks gave a shoutout to Neville and Owens after their match at WK10...


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



HogansHeroes said:


> Yeah, imagine being treated like Samoa Joe has. Working the main event at the Wembley Arena. I bet he longs for the day Ninjas threw him in a van and he had to draw a penis on his face.


They could just as easily be treated like Low-Ki, who walked out of his WWE contract because he knew WWE would never push him and he would be used as a jobber to guys like Cena.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



Daggdag said:


> They could just as easily be treated like Low-Ki, who walked out of his WWE contract because he knew WWE would never push him and he would be used as a jobber to guys like Cena.


Wrong, Low-Ki himself said it wasn't because he wasn't getting pushed, it was because the schedule was too much for him, and it was reported that he left on good terms and WWE would welcome him back.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



Daggdag said:


> They could just as easily be treated like Low-Ki, who walked out of his WWE contract because he knew WWE would never push him and he would be used as a jobber to guys like Cena.


He didn't walk out, he got fired for being a piece of shit just like he's gotten fired/ banned from almost every other promotion he's ever worked for


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE UPDATED: WWE.com Features Article on them*

Holy shit, it really is up on dotcom now.

I mean, that's a brilliant way to capitalize on dirtsheet buzz. Could mean nothing, could mean they'll all be on Smackdown on Thursday.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE UPDATED: WWE.com Features Article on them*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0105/606380/wwecom-addresses-rumors-of-aj-styles/

*WWE 'addresses rumors on WWE.com.*

Added to the OP.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE UPDATED: WWE.com Features Article on them*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/are-aj-styles-shinsuke-nakamura-karl-anderson-doc-gallows-coming-to-wwe-28508549


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



CharlyBrown said:


> Propably nothing but Young Bucks gave a shoutout to Neville and Owens after their match at WK10...


Bullet Club gives shoutouts to their friends before/after majority of their matches.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



> WWE.com has jumped all over the rumors of AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows possibly defecting from NJPW to WWE. The company posted a full length article addressing the situation.
> 
> There were no additional details given in the WWE.com article, outside of mentioning that WWE COO and EVP of Talent Relations, Triple H, declined to comment on the rumors for WWE.com. This is notable in that WWE addressed the rumors at all.


Thread updated.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684513364245135362


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



Cabanarama said:


> He didn't walk out, he got fired for being a piece of shit just like he's gotten fired/ banned from almost every other promotion he's ever worked for


Jesus, he asked for his fucking release, the guy was in the middle of an IC title feud, why would he get himself fired :lmao?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE UPDATED: WWE.com Features Article on them*



McNugget said:


> Holy shit, it really is up on dotcom now.
> 
> I mean, that's a brilliant way to capitalize on dirtsheet buzz.* Could mean nothing, could mean they'll all be on Smackdown on Thursday.*


*
*

If they show up on SD I would believe the other report of WWE wanting to take the show seriously.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

A Bullet Cub reunion on the main roster could be cool. I wouldn't have them go the hostile NWO style take over route but the Shield/Evolution/4 Horsemen route of beating people up and dominating the shows would work just fine.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Can we get Lesnar/Nakamura now please?

Yeah, still want happen probably (I know they had a match nearly ten years ago btw).


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Nakamura is the one I'm most excited for. Insane charisma. Won't even need to speak to get over. :mark:


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Drago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684513364245135362


Damn....That would be a pretty sick duo.

I'm trying to get over my pessimism over these developments, because I know that these wrestlers would be putting on better matches in NJPW.

This is going to be a challenge, but Sasha + Nakamura possibility = step 1.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Debut them like The Radicalz :draper2


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



CharlyBrown said:


> Propably nothing but Young Bucks gave a shoutout to Neville and Owens after their match at WK10...


The Bucks just signed a big time contract with ROH in October.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Dan Rodmon said:


> Debut them like The Radicalz :draper2


I quite like this idea.

Have them sitting in the front row, either in NXT or a WWE live show. I thought originally this would have been a good idea for the NXT guys when they originally debuted Owens, Itami and Balor but I think it work with these guys as they are established and NJPW stars.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Dan Rodmon said:


> Debut them like The Radicalz :draper2


I'm too excited to type correctly!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



twaughthammer said:


> Damn....That would be a pretty sick duo.
> 
> I'm trying to get over my pessimism over these developments, because I know that these wrestlers would be putting on better matches in NJPW.
> 
> This is going to be a challenge, but Sasha + Nakamura possibility = step 1.


OMMMMMMGGGGGGGGG!










I feel like this, but instead of no, exchange it for yes.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

"...Nakamura roomed with Daniel Bryan years ago in California when both were early into their *sports-entertainment careers*."

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

It's happening. Oh yes.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Hope Gallows gimmick is different than these two he had.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

I wish Shinsuke, AJ, Anderson and Gallows all the best. I'm still quite disappointed because its pretty much a matter of fact that they'll have to work WWE style, which is automatically inferior. And I have zero hopes for how they're going to be treated. AJ got over outside WWE without their help, which Vince hates. So did Nakamura, except he's also Asian, and that just makes me cringe at the potential crap they'd have him doing (salt anyone?). I mean, yeah, once in a blue moon, someone comes in and gets treated well, without getting fucked up. Mysterio, Benoit, Eddie, those type of guys. But while thinking of them gives me hope, I also get reminded of DDP, Cesaro, Neville, Sasha Banks, Natural Born Thrillers, Sting, Terry Gordy, Vader, Dr. Death, Dusty Rhodes, Tazz, Terry Taylor, The Sheepherders, Ultimo Dragon...its not a promising future, it feels. Even guys who weren't necessarily face of the company material, but still solid hands, like Drew McIntyre, Nick Dinsmore, Lance Storm, Shane Douglas, 2 Cold Scorpio, Perry Saturn, or Mike Awesome were really wasted.

But its time to accept things, hide under the covers and pray to whatever god is out there that these guys make it through this no worse for wear. They really do have that star potential to make a real difference, especially AJ and Nakamura. Unfortunately, right now, this reeks of talent poaching to deny New Japan while Vince hogs all the good talent to purposely waste so he can push his Roman Reigns agenda. Now maybe it isn't, but that's what it looks like. And besides, adding more guys in isn't going to fix the problems WWE has. In ring talent has never been the issue, its the booking, writing, announcing and presentation of the whole product that is. So if they can't even manage their current roster properly, why should I believe they'll manage this group even better? Were this like...2000, I'd at least feel a lot better about it, but WWE's greatest misses lately have far outweighed their hits. That's why the show, in a word, sucks. Its not even throwing stuff at the wall to see if it sticks, they're sabotaging really over acts for seemingly no reason and to no benefit.

Well...time to sit back and see what happens. Grab a rosary, if you're Catholic. You'll need it. And either way, it'll be handy. You can use it for prayer and hopefully things work out, or if they don't (like I'm prognosticating), you can use it as a noose to hang yourself to cut off blood flow to your brain, denying it oxygen and causing you to become a vegetable, in which case you won't have the mental capacity to understand such potential horrors as AJ "the fireman" Styles or Nakamura wearing a rice hat and coming out to this theme song:








So its a win/win.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

Odds of Rollins and aj styles Match on ppv?? God the possibilities, aj vs Cena, nakamura vs Bryan, goodness


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

lol, how old is aj styles?


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Nimbus said:


> lol, how old is aj styles?


The same age as Brock Lesnar, your point?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Dobbizzle said:


> The same age as Brock Lesnar, your point?


And AJ is in his prime right now. He has never been better than he has been the last 2 years. Best performer in the industry. Best all around talent in the industry, and has been for quite some time.

I would love to see AJ, Karl and Doc welcome Cena as the 4th member of the Bullet Club, announce they got 2 more and out comes the Young Bucks, and the Bullet Club beats Cena to a pulp. You wanna talk about getting over? There would be nothing but Bullet Club shirts in the stands the next week guaranteed.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Interested to see how they debut them also.

Are they going to NXT? Are some going on the main roster? Can't stress enough how excited I am for this to happen but also so concerned about if they will be ruined.

This is what the WWE needs though, some proper guys who know how to wrestle and have insane charisma to boot.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Shit, does this mean no more Talk 'n' Shop?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

CretinHop138 said:


> AJ Styles has NOT signed a deal with WWE according to Ryan Satin the TMZ guy.
> 
> Meltzer says he has...only one way to find out.


NO, Meltzer absolutely did NOT say he "signed" with WWE. Why can nobody actually read or listen to news directly FROM THE SOURCE and stop quoting recycled news on shitty broken telephone click-bait wrestling websites? 

He said that they informed Gedo (NJPW booker) before Wrestle Kingdom 10 that they were leaving, i.e. their *intention* to sign with WWE. Just like when Scott Hall and Nash left in '96, obviously they weren't "signed" to WCW when they gave their NOTICE to Vince and still had WWF dates to finish on their contracts before they could officially sign. 

Sorry, but the constant misquoting of Meltzer on this board is out of control. Just go to the source and find out yourself!!! 









http://www.f4wonline.com/wwe-news/njpw-stars-nakamura-aj-styles-luke-gallows-and-karl-anderson-headed-wwe-204971


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Put them all on the main roster. They need an influx of new talent, that shit is so stale it's not even funny.

Let them be the bad ass workers that they are, make the fans take them seriously.

I'm sick and tired of the WWE treating their roster like they are giant losers.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Irritates the fuck out of me that a potential surprise of these guy's appearances in WWE is essentially spoiled by a report on WWE.com.


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



AngryConsumer said:


> Irritates the fuck out of me that a potential surprise of these guy's appearances in WWE is essentially spoiled by a report on WWE.com.


Hardly, the official signings are always released ahead of time. What this does is get some buzz going forward to guys that casuals may not know like Nakamura. If Shinsuke made a surprise appearance, less than half of the audience would react.


----------



## Big D. Langston (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

cant wait to see nakamura being used on swerved to pull a prank on big show

"hey i didnt ordered chinese food"

U GOT SWWWWWWERRRRRRRRRRRVEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDD damn it :vince3


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Yeah, WWE.com just basically confirms the signing. Now we just wait.

Personally, I'll be very interested to watch Balor's next title defense at Takeover.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

I am optimistic on all these signings

Nakamura speaks english, but dunn hates accents


----------



## Raghnall McManus (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

These signings should be good news... But all I can feel is negativity...

****ing internet!! You've ruined meeeee!!


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

I like how my post that happens to be related to part of this thread, gets throw into the bulk, so that basically no one is gonna fucking see it ever, took me 5 minutes to find it myself. 

Since no one anywhere is mentioning it, I guess there will be no valet.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

WWE fucks this one up, might as well just give up on them permanently. It's a true blessing, but as excited as I am for AJ coming to WWE, I still worry heavily for them. Anyways, would love to see Roode in WWE too.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684596434495213568


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Young Bucks :dead3


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Actually unless Kenny Omega is coming too I am not all that bothered either way.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



KO Bossy said:


> I wish Shinsuke, AJ, Anderson and Gallows all the best. I'm still quite disappointed because its pretty much a matter of fact that they'll have to work WWE style, which is automatically inferior. And I have zero hopes for how they're going to be treated. AJ got over outside WWE without their help, which Vince hates. So did Nakamura, except he's also Asian, and that just makes me cringe at the potential crap they'd have him doing (salt anyone?). I mean, yeah, once in a blue moon, someone comes in and gets treated well, without getting fucked up. Mysterio, Benoit, Eddie, those type of guys. But while thinking of them gives me hope, I also get reminded of DDP, Cesaro, Neville, Sasha Banks, Natural Born Thrillers, Sting, Terry Gordy, Vader, Dr. Death, Dusty Rhodes, Tazz, Terry Taylor, The Sheepherders, Ultimo Dragon...its not a promising future, it feels. Even guys who weren't necessarily face of the company material, but still solid hands, like Drew McIntyre, Nick Dinsmore, Lance Storm, Shane Douglas, 2 Cold Scorpio, Perry Saturn, or Mike Awesome were really wasted.
> 
> But its time to accept things, hide under the covers and pray to whatever god is out there that these guys make it through this no worse for wear. They really do have that star potential to make a real difference, especially AJ and Nakamura. Unfortunately, right now, this reeks of talent poaching to deny New Japan while Vince hogs all the good talent to purposely waste so he can push his Roman Reigns agenda. Now maybe it isn't, but that's what it looks like. And besides, adding more guys in isn't going to fix the problems WWE has. In ring talent has never been the issue, its the booking, writing, announcing and presentation of the whole product that is. So if they can't even manage their current roster properly, why should I believe they'll manage this group even better? *Were this like...2000, I'd at least feel a lot better about it*, but WWE's greatest misses lately have far outweighed their hits. That's why the show, in a word, sucks. Its not even throwing stuff at the wall to see if it sticks, they're sabotaging really over acts for seemingly no reason and to no benefit.
> 
> ...


Would you, Bossy? Would you really?

Also, why a fucking fireman? :lol


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer: NJPW's AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows to WWE*



CretinHop138 said:


> AJ Styles has NOT signed a deal with WWE according to Ryan Satin the TMZ guy.
> 
> Meltzer says he has...only one way to find out.


He didn't say they'd signed, he said they had given their notice to New Japan. In fact he's emphasized more than once that when going to WWE you don't sign a contract until you're absolutely finalized to come in, and are about to report to the Center. Before that it's all verbal deals and offers, even through medical testing and whatnot, all you have is still WWE's intention to sign you if you pass them all.

So none of them will have signed a physical contract yet, but it's pretty clear they're all on their way just from WWE's response to the names leaking out.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Martins said:


> Would you, Bossy? Would you really?
> 
> Also, why a fucking fireman? :lol


OK, I'd feel somewhat better. Maybe not a lot, but somewhat. At least in 2000, yeah they did some dumb shit, but when they got something right, they got it really fucking right. 2000 had tons of moments that were pure win. Thus, they have a basis for my belief that they'd treat them properly. Not in 2015. I can maybe count about...4 or 5. Owens pinning Cena, Rollins cashing in, Taker/Brock gigantic brawl on Raw, the Seth statue unveiling when it was actually Sting, Brock murdering the announcers...'bout it. They can't be trusted these days. They screw up almost every week with even the simplest shit. 

And a fireman was the first thing that came to mind. Would you prefer a gardener? A banker? Oh what about a cook? Then they can change his finisher to the Styles Mash. You know like potatoes? God, even saying something that outlandish makes me worry about what they're gonna do with him.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



KO Bossy said:


> OK, I'd feel somewhat better. Maybe not a lot, but somewhat. At least in 2000, yeah they did some dumb shit, but when they got something right, they got it really fucking right. 2000 had tons of moments that were pure win. Thus, they have a basis for my belief that they'd treat them properly. Not in 2015. I can maybe count about...4 or 5. Owens pinning Cena, Rollins cashing in, Taker/Brock gigantic brawl on Raw, the Seth statue unveiling when it was actually Sting, Brock murdering the announcers...'bout it. They can't be trusted these days. They screw up almost every week with even the simplest shit.
> 
> And a fireman was the first thing that came to mind. Would you prefer a gardener? A banker? Oh what about a cook? Then they can change his finisher to the Styles Mash. You know like potatoes? God, even saying something that outlandish makes me worry about what they're gonna do with him.


Can't help but feel your pain, your spot on.

As great as this is, there is still so much concern on how they could royally fuck this up.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> I am optimistic on all these signings
> 
> Nakamura speaks english, but dunn hates accents


Hilarious given Dunn has a weedy, nasal voice and an extreme lisp.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



LPPrince said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684596434495213568


oh man so much hype


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

That picture sucks though, we aint gettin the Young Bucks  We could really do with repeated super-kicks to the Authority....


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Yea, the more I think about it, its just not the Bullet Club without the Young Bucks and their shenanigans. Best Tag Team in wrestling.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

All of the social media linking from WWE.com: "See what Triple H had to say!"

Goes to article. Triple H declines comment. 

Clever link baiting.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

I kinda want them on SD! and NXT only..maybe fuse the brands together sorta and make a brand split.

Leave RAW as the Cena and Roman show.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



KO Bossy said:


> OK, I'd feel somewhat better. Maybe not a lot, but somewhat. At least in 2000, yeah they did some dumb shit, but when they got something right, they got it really fucking right. 2000 had tons of moments that were pure win. Thus, they have a basis for my belief that they'd treat them properly. Not in 2015. I can maybe count about...4 or 5. Owens pinning Cena, Rollins cashing in, Taker/Brock gigantic brawl on Raw, the Seth statue unveiling when it was actually Sting, Brock murdering the announcers...'bout it. They can't be trusted these days. They screw up almost every week with even the simplest shit.
> 
> And a fireman was the first thing that came to mind. Would you prefer a gardener? A banker? Oh what about a cook? Then they can change his finisher to the Styles Mash. You know like potatoes? God, even saying something that outlandish makes me worry about what they're gonna do with him.


I think if anyone would actually benefit even the slightest bit from being brought in 2000, it would be Gallows and Anderson as a brawler, beer-drinking, trash-talking tag-team... except the APA was around at that time.

AJ might see some recognition, as a famous light heavyweight coming from the indies/Japan... except Jericho was around.

Nak would still be the stereotypical asian guy made to look like an idiot... and even then Tajiri was around.

I just see no hope.

As for Styles' occupation, I saw an awesome picture in the Funny Pictures Thread of a montage of him in an NXT ring with the name "CJ Fashion" below :lmao So I think the Fabulous CJ Fashion would be an effeminate clothing designer who'd end matches with the Fashion Shock. Except since the move is too dangerous, they'll probably give him something dumb like a jumping reverse STO or some shit like that.


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

Daniel Bryan said he wants to wrestle Nakamura, maybe it'll happen at mania


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



SuzukiGUN said:


> Daniel Bryan said he wants to wrestle Nakamura, maybe it'll happen at mania


I don't think Bryan will wrestle for WWE again tbh, I've seen absolutely nothing to suggest he will. I suppose they could always play WWE 2k16 at some point during mania but I think it's unfair as Nakamura would have to use a Create-a-wrestler and all of his moves probably aren't in the game...


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

AJ & Nakamura in 2K17? :wee-bey


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

Dobbizzle said:


> SuzukiGUN said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Bryan said he wants to wrestle Nakamura, maybe it'll happen at mania
> ...


Then they really are leaving ALOT of money on the table if they don't think that's a money match


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



SuzukiGUN said:


> Then they really are leaving ALOT of money on the table if they don't think that's a money match


Not really, they won't clear Bryan to wrestle because of the potential injury risks. That's the last I've seen on it with absolutely zero update beyond that. The only people who seem to think he's coming back are here on this forum that I've seen. If you have further information from a credible source, please share?

Like I say, it has nothing to do with money and everything to do with the fact the only thing I've seen with relation to Bryan returning is that they had talks about a "backstage role" not returning to the ring.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

If they actually plan on making NXT as big as Raw (man...) and just make it for people that love wrestling, or at least make it 2 hours, and get the big names like Styles and Nakamura, I'm all for this, although it's obvious WWE is buying out their remaining competition at this point, but honestly it's okay if they're absolutely utilized correctly, NJPW isn't a small-scale company like PWG if Nakamura isn't happy he'll most likely let Vince know, so I pray they don't treat him like trash. Imagine him and Asuka teaming up or smth? The charisma... the facial expressions, my body isn't ready.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Maybe they will help freshen Finn up some.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Bryan & Nakamura is a money match to who in the states?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

For those who want to hear Nakamura speaking English (should automatically start at the 12:16 mark):


> ETAA: Here's the clip of Nakamura & Okada speaking some English with MVP (I referenced this earlier in this post):
> https://youtu.be/lI3cuz9qN60?t=12m16s


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

What a shame they'll all be fed to Reigns.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

I hope these acquisitions are because WWE has plans to expand the NXT brand as an alternative to RAW, and not just to kill off local promotions while the wrestlers job to Reigns on RAW.


These are either "HHH grabs" for his brand, or Vince just wanted to kill off the competition. Hopefully it's the former.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

It will be weird seeing Nakamura come out with a different name and music, so I really hope they just let him keep his actual name and somehow steal that theme from NJPW


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Drago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684513364245135362


That didn't took long did it.. First she wanted to be s part of the new day now this.


Although though Sasha being the leader of "Banks Club" could be great as long is done right but hey is the WWE who am I kidding. Festus is back and they're going to debut Funaki Jr and Allen Jay Savage and random would be jobber Kurt Andersen.

These guys won't be nothing but geeks in the main roster maybe except for Styles and even then look how Daniel Bryan was treated before the fans started high jacking the shows from the WWE.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Oh God they're gonna ruin AJ now!

Will they let him keep his name?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

I feel it in my heart that Sasha and Nakamura are gonna end up having an affair.

She deifies Asian culture a lot too....

I understand from an ownage perspective why Vince wants wrestlers to change their names, but it's so short-sighted with someone like Nakamura. Half the reason you sign someone like him and KENTA should be to try to get more of the overseas audience. By keeping their names & who they are, you're able to better use them. Plus, it just feels different with new names.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

I hated how they changed KENTA's name, I'd hate for them to do the same with Nakamura esp tbh.


----------



## Mat Parker (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Can we get Owens and Nakamura in the ring again?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Brock said:


> I hated how they changed KENTA's name, I'd hate for them to do the same with Nakamura esp tbh.


Will not be surprised if a few of there names are altered, after all it is Vince and his ego who make the decisions. :deanfpalm


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

I don't think they'lle be heading to NXT, they will probably debut on the main roster right away


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*





I am gonna miss this GOAT theme :mj2


----------



## Napalm Death (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



NastyYaffa said:


> I am gonna miss this GOAT theme :mj2


I am fairly confident how they will use him, I sincerely hope they keep this theme too.
This is my favorite theme of all time...


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

It would be a total waste for Nakamura and Styles to go to NXT (Although from a selfish perspective it would be awesome), they should debut right away at the main roster. Nakamura is a star. I remember seeing him twice at York Hall and he had the crowd in the palm of his hands. Was the most over person I've ever seen live by a country mile. I'm praying WWE doesn't ruin him...


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Mat Parker said:


> Can we get Owens and Nakamura in the ring again?


"look how he's shaking... he's a lunatic maggle " :jbl


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

WWE's article on Styles lol.

2001 - WCW
2014 - NJPW

He was on Mars for 13 years then or something? Don't mention TN bloody A.

:xzibit


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



BornBad said:


> "look how he's shaking... he's a lunatic maggle " :jbl


And that's what I'm afraid of. Commentary not really getting how to put over his gimmick.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

ah yes the typical current wwe mentality, can't be bothered to create our own stars so we just take from other feds that know how to do so and the smark fans who actually think their wise to how we do things will eat this shit up and watch our shows like the easily manipulated morons that they really are.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



SuzukiGUN said:


> Then they really are leaving ALOT of money on the table if they don't think that's a money match


A money match for smarks. Casual fans have no idea who Nakamura is.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

The entire roster combined is not worthy of the honor of getting down on their knees to lick the dogs8** of Aj Styles' boots. There is absolutely no one that is good enough for him to wrestle with.


----------



## Nomo (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Is WWE indy now?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



NastyYaffa said:


> I am gonna miss this GOAT theme :mj2


I'm gonna miss it too. Whatever theme WWE gives him isn't gonna be half as good as this is.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



BornBad said:


> "look how he's shaking... he's a lunatic maggle " :jbl


Yesterday after reading this news I was watching nakamura vs Styles at wrestling kingdom 10. When he did that I honestly was thinking exactly the same thing of how WWE announcers will make fun of his style making him look like an idiot. 

I was thinking Jerry Lawler's "He is having seizures Michael".


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Yet more confirmation (as if it were needed) that it's completely impossible to make internet fans happy. And you wonder why they don't want to try & cater to you?!


----------



## kolgrimowski (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Imagine the pop Nakamura will get when he will return do NJPW in 2/3 years.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Marcos 25063 said:


>


The reports said they will be going directly to the main roster and Balor has been teasing that they will be joining him on NXT. IDK anymore.. maybe they are coming to NXT first. 

I wouldnt mind if Gallows and Anderson join Balor on NXT while AJ and Nakamura enter the Royal Rumble as surprise entrants. Once Balor moves on to the main roster the Bullet Club can reunite. But all of them in the Rumble attacking Reigns would be a huge mark out moment.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

You know I'm wondering if it's possible that WWE may have worked out a partnership of sorts with NJPW? I find it out of character for WWE to be promoting "Bullet Club" and letting Bálor promote the group, I'd personally like a partnership rather than the NJPW guys working for WWE, at least they can remain with NJPW but a Bullet Club invasion would be cool. I'm remaining optimistic, WWE better not screw this up.

Nakamura, Styles need to debut on the main roster in a big city with a loud crowd preferably the night after Wrestlemania. As said if WWE have worked out a cross promotion deal with New Japan then I won't be as nervous, Styles and Nakamura are 2 of the Best Wrestlers in the world, WWE don't deserve to have them on their shows but I hope that Vince understands that these guys are Huge Names, they are Stars and should be treated as Stars.


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Snake Plissken said:


> You know I'm wondering if it's possible that WWE may have worked out a partnership of sorts with NJPW? I find it out of character for WWE to be promoting "Bullet Club" and letting Bálor promote the group, I'd personally like a partnership rather than the NJPW guys working for WWE, at least they can remain with NJPW but a Bullet Club invasion would be cool. I'm remaining optimistic, WWE better not screw this up.
> 
> Nakamura, Styles need to debut on the main roster in a big city with a loud crowd preferably the night after Wrestlemania. As said if WWE have worked out a cross promotion deal with New Japan then I won't be as nervous, Styles and Nakamura are 2 of the Best Wrestlers in the world, WWE don't deserve to have them on their shows but I hope that Vince understands that these guys are Huge Names, they are Stars and should be treated as Stars.


I think both companies are very niche to be honest, neither probably finds the other serious competition. NJPW has Japan and WWE has no fears in the US from NJPW. That and NJPW are far more of a professional organization than that shitshow called TNA.

TH


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

The entire product is crying out for an invasion angle, Once Styles & Nakamura debut they should pull the trigger and go ahead with it because there's just too much talent in NXT now to not at least consider it.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

I don't even care about all the "will they/won't they use them right" talk, I'm just sitting here imagining Styles or Nakamura coming out on the RAW after mania and the arena exploding.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



THANOS said:


> Oh God, l don't even want to imagine that last paragraph. The thought of Reigns or Cena "overcoming" AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, the rest of Bullet Club, and anyone else talented, just sends a shiver up my spine.


It sends shivers up my spine too


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

HHH doing the fans proud but really hes fucking over the indys


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Why are people complaining that WWE is taking all the talent? Isn't that what a Wrestling/Entertainment company does? Find the best people to make them the most money?


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

It should be noted AJ Styles is listed as a "Former" member of BC as of 2 days ago via Wikipedia


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



NastyYaffa said:


> I am gonna miss this GOAT theme :mj2


Just imagine at the Rumble.

5

4

3

2

1

Lights go out and this plays

Nakamura makes an epic entrance

And just as he does this










Del Rio comes along and eliminates him. :ti


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Londrick said:


> Just imagine at the Rumble.
> 
> 5
> 
> ...


"AND ALBERTO DEL RIO ELIMINATES THE YOUNG UPSTART, NINSKII KAWAIAMORA" :cole
"WELCOME TO THE BIG TIME, KID" :jbl


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Guys, I know how much you love Nakamura and everything but saying that he can go to the main roster right away and not go in NXT is being in complete denial.

Even Finn Balor said that he was a bit taken aback when he came to NXT about how much he didn't know about being on a show like WWE where he has to perform for the cameras.

Nakamura is going to be made to go through the exact same process, so he can be 'camera-ready' when he debuts, not to mention he's gonna need to learn a bit more of the WWE style of wrestling.

For what it's worth, I think Balor will probably debut on the main roster with Styles, Gallows and Anderson as Balor club. And Nakamura will come to the main roster much, much later after he's spent about a year or so in NXT.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Amazing WWE acknowledging another wrestling company and storylines in it. And Balor wearing the Bullet Club shirt. Have WWE brought the rights to Bullet Club?


----------



## Turtlesaucex (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*










Hype


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



ChiTownExtreme said:


> It should be noted AJ Styles is listed as a "Former" member of BC as of 2 days ago via Wikipedia


Getting superkicked by the Young Bucks'll do that to you.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

I welcome the idea of an invasion angle (as long as it's planned out carefully and done right), but like others have said, I think Nakamura and Styles need to at least spend about a month or two on NXT first before going up to the main roster.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



sean 590 said:


> Amazing WWE acknowledging another wrestling company and storylines in it. And Balor wearing the Bullet Club shirt. Have WWE brought the rights to Bullet Club?[/QUOTE
> 
> WWE did not buy Bullet and and honestly they are pushing their luck with copyright infrigement


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Balor is p quality.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



downnice said:


> sean 590 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing WWE acknowledging another wrestling company and storylines in it. And Balor wearing the Bullet Club shirt. Have WWE brought the rights to Bullet Club?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Lexrules said:


> downnice said:
> 
> 
> > NJPW and WWE have gone into a extensive working agreement I think. Something big is coming, this is only the start IMO.
> ...


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Have WWE actually confirmed it? or are we just believe it because WWE.com acknowledges the rumor? When the article could have been just done for clicks?


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Stupid_Smark said:


> Have WWE actually confirmed it... or are do we just believe it because WWE.com acknowledges the rumor... When the article could have been just done for clicks


Why would they give NJPW and Bullet Club free advertisement? It would be stupid of them to do it.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Stupid_Smark said:


> Have WWE actually confirmed it... or are do we just believe it because WWE.com acknowledges the rumor... When the article could have been just done for clicks


How often does WWE acknowledge rumors involving them? It's confirmed.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



[email protected] said:


> And that's what I'm afraid of. Commentary not really getting how to put over his gimmick.


"VINTAGE NAKAMURA!" :cole


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Stupid_Smark said:


> Have WWE actually confirmed it... or are do we just believe it because WWE.com acknowledges the rumor... When the article could have been just done for clicks


The article is more of a wink than confirmation always a small chance it falls through remember they have had guys agreed only for them to fail a physical (Nigel) or back out at the last sec (Sting)


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



AngryConsumer said:


> "VINTAGE NAKAMURA!" :cole


"LOOK AT HIM SHAKIN, MAGGLE. HE'S TWERKIN MAGGLE" :jbl


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Lexrules said:


> downnice said:
> 
> 
> > NJPW and WWE have gone into a extensive working agreement I think. Something big is coming, this is only the start IMO.
> ...


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Roach13 said:


> The article is more of a wink than confirmation always a small chance it falls through remember they have had guys agreed only for them to fail a physical (Nigel) or back out at the last sec (Sting)


But they never announced on WWE.com that Sting has signed. (I am assuming you are talking about 2014)

It just makes zero sense that they would put over another companies stable and then they don't come to WWE and be okay with Finn promoting Bullet Club on his twitter.

Also Styles is following HHH on twitter https://twitter.com/AJStylesOrg/following


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

I don't mean any disrespect but I don't fucking want them in wwe. all they're doing is phasing out lesser known wrestlers that they should be breaking their asses trying to build and make important like the competition they're trying to steal from. it lets me know they treat the vast majority employed there like just another notch or a number.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Tiger Driver '91 said:


> I don't mean any disrespect but I don't fucking want them in wwe. all they're doing is phasing out lesser known wrestlers that they should be breaking their asses trying to build and make important like the competition they're trying to steal from. it lets me know they treat the vast majority employed there like just another notch or a number.


Hate to be a asshole but what star was homegrown by WWE in the last 5 years and is a star.

Reigns (Gable/Jordan could count once there on the main roster)

Even Sheamus was a indy guy

yes WWE should make more guys but the fact is they can't and sadly have to rely on other peoples talents. (kinda like WCW)


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

None of these signings are good at all. 

AJ is some indie high flyer nearing 40.
Nobody likes Japanese stars, sorry. 
Festus is already a proven failure. 
Karl Anderson doesnt have the look.


----------



## dvsmccool (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Bring back Colt Cabana 

Sent from my ONE TOUCH 4015X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



downnice said:


> Hate to be a asshole but what star was homegrown by WWE in the last 5 years and is a star.
> 
> Reigns (Gable/Jordan could count once there on the main roster)
> 
> ...


Screw "stars" in the first place. Last star through and through has been John Cena and a vast majority hate him now (and was picked from Indies early and groomed thoroughly by wwe). The issue I have isn't anything with signing others because of their clout. Its about them signing so many people in such a short range of time that their other wrestlers that were hyped as a big deal at first now look like afterthoughts and nobodies compared to a new project they introduce. Its like a damn recycling bin there. What's the point in Del Rio for example as a recent resign if he's just there to basically sit while they sign another popular Indie - on top of which, they could've pulled the Mexican trigger on Kalisto instead of signing Del Rio at all. I say all this to say they're greedy and have zero faith in the competitors they already have and instead just pillaging the field of talent elsewhere instead of looking in their own backyard to groom someone they already have. Great great wrestlers already exist on their roster (uninjured) and they still look for others. I can understand a sudden sign that they just HAVE to have but they're over inflating their roster. And how can anyone shine with their level of creativity we've bitched about for years along with this over saturation? Bullet Club WILL NOT get over in WWE just so you know because they'll dumb them down, dump their asses off and go to something else in less than five months. Just because you're a popular wrestler in the Indies doesn't make you a star. It makes you a popular wrestler outside of WWE. WWE already has the talent to make into stars. They don't have the creativity and patience anymore and respect to make them.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



TheShieldSuck said:


> None of these signings are good at all.
> 
> AJ is some indie high flyer nearing 40.
> Nobody likes Japanese stars, sorry.
> ...


Your are either a troll, idiot or both


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

As exciting as this could be...


Remember the NWO under WWE...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

If they don't debut as a stable on the main roster, I have little hopes for any of them. They should debut similar to the Radicalz, only something more different than some random attack. If not, I don't see the WWE fan seeing them as a big deal.

Styles is a midcard caliber type performer, that could add a spark to the main roster. They'll have to hype him up big as most people don't know who he is. Best thing is to have an NXT run like Kevin Owens, then debut.

Nakamura will probably get stuck with a stereotypical Japanese gimmick.

Anderson and Gallows just aren't what Vince sees as talent, casual fans either tbh.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Those who are saying that Hideo Itami is going to get forgotten, because of the signing of Nakamura, are really ''deeply racial'' guys.:lol

Remember that there's three latin guys and three black guys in the midcard right now.
I don't see why we cannot have like three or four asian wrestler pushed at the same time.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



deadstar1988 said:


> As exciting as this could be...
> 
> 
> Remember the NWO under WWE...
> ...


In fairness, the nWo was supposed to become the cliq, but the planeeride from hell destroyed that.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Peep the latest IG post from the E.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BANnnLYgFCh/?taken-by=wwe


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Lexrules said:


> downnice said:
> 
> 
> > NJPW and WWE have gone into a extensive working agreement I think. Something big is coming, this is only the start IMO.
> ...


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

The post from Balor is great

This whole thing interests me especially with WWE acknowledging the rumours.

It will be fun to see what they'd do with a Balor Club stable


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Sigh. As a massive NJPW mark it pains me to see this happen. Two of the big 4 gone, its most heavily featured tag team in past years, and a Junior Mainstay in Romero all gone. Not to mention my two personal favorites in Nakamura and Romero. I just hope he doesn't ruin them and they waste several years of wrestling under shitty gimmicks. Honestly praying for NJPW to offer them better contracts so they can stay.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

:mark:

Is WWE crazy enough to do an invasion angle?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Javocado said:


> Peep the latest IG post from the E.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BANnnLYgFCh/?taken-by=wwe


Maybe then the new jobber stable can finally debut this beauty in the WWE as well :mark:


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

On AJ Styles: The Rumble is in Orlando, Fl this year. Would be great place for him to debut.


I'm just sayin..:justsayin


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Shaska Whatley said:


> In fairness, the nWo was supposed to become the cliq, but the planeeride from hell destroyed that.


What was the plane ride from hell?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

they will be added to Balor Club when finn gets to the main roster i think


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



WWE article said:


> Nicknamed “The Phenomenal One,” Styles twice held New Japan’s IWGP Heavyweight Championship, the organization’s top title. *He competed on the national scene in the United States for well over a decade, dating back to the latter days of WCW*, and is universally hailed for his multi-tooled attack in the ring.


:duck


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Ninjaskrzypek said:


> What was the plane ride from hell?


http://prowrestling.wikia.com/wiki/The_Plane_Ride_From_Hell

Enjoy.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

They sold they souls to the devil company Vince don't care about those guys they just cleaning out the Indies this is terrible they wiping out alternative places to watch.

Just watch these guys will be at superstars wrestling guys like Heath Slater jobbing out to Reigns regularly indie big names are treated shit unless Triple h likes you I dont get how people can not see this bullshit. Vince is weeding out the independent circuit that's all it ????.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

WWE destroying the competition so they don't have to change a damn thing about their main product. Vince will have no intention in using these guys to their full potential, it's just so other promotions can't have them. 




Despicable, lazy bastards. :no:


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Surely, surely WWE can't fuck up 4 of the biggest stars in Wrestling? Surely...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Lone Star said:


> On AJ Styles: The Rumble is in Orlando, Fl this year. Would be great place for him to debut.
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin..:justsayin


All these guys should debut in the Rumble match tbh.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Chrome said:


> All these guys should debut in the Rumble match tbh.


Nakamura still has dates up until at least Feb I think in New Japan (not sure about beyond that, he may drop the title at New Beginning)

I do like the idea of an invasion angle of some sort, if done correctly. As long as Styles and esp Swag get the treatment their talent deserves.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Damn is this really happening?

I hope each of them know that they may be walking in to creative disaster. 

I would LOVE to see Nakamura wrestle Rollins!!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Chrome said:


> All these guys should debut in the Rumble match tbh.


That'd be great, but with LON, JOB Squad V2.0, The Wyatts and The New Day, it may be asking a little too much. Styles could debut as a surprise entrant, with the other guys getting screen time, then go from there with the stable on RAW. Putting all 4 in there just to get thrown out by established WWE stars isn't the debut I'd go for. 

Don't get me wrong. I'd much rather see the Bullet Club, and I have no idea who Karl Anderson and Nakamura are. Just the excitement of something fresh and new is good enough for me. Hope they tease it at the Rumble.


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, Hideo Itami, Finn Balor, Samoa Joe, Bryan Danielson and next up AJ Styles, Luke Gallows, Karl Anderson and Shinsuke Nakamura all on a WWE roster at the same time yet none of it matters because WWE will STILL have the same management team and "creative" team working. You could bring create a time machine and bring through Steve Austin circa 1998-1999, The Rock circa 1999-2000, Shawn Michaels circa 1997-1998, Triple H circa 2000-2001, Ric Flair circa 1985-1989, The New World Order circa 1996-1997 and Sting circa 1996-1997 along with all the aforementioned names above and it would still result in the same way as all the talent on that roster can't mask the writing being piss poor.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

I really hope this isn't true. I don't care who confirms it unless it's wwe I refuse to believe it. You have so much talent already your not using. WHY SIGN MORE? To ruin every other company so there is nothing for the fans to enjoy? My head hurts thinking about Nakamura or Aj in wwe. Anderson and Karl sure take them. Make them the bouncers of balor and make them a heel stable. 


Aj? Nakamura? Imagine when they are called up. My head hurts so bad. These are two of my alltime favourites. Aj will be called Air style or some shit and.... Omg nakamura. They will murder whatever cool factor he once had. Please god dont be true. I will never commit a sin again if you just keep them in njpw


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684933522071535616


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684933522071535616


With Cenas injury, ill be shocked if he is not wrestling at Mania.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Mat Parker said:


>





BornBad said:


> "look how he's shaking... he's a lunatic maggle " :jbl


:cole:*Oh my!!! See here in the WWE, it's all about having fun!*


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Having Anderson & Gallows go to reunite Bullet Club with Balor would be huge way for Finn to turn Heel & resolve his 'lack of personality'. Seeing them recreate Bullet Club as a NXT Stable will definitely expand opportunity for those fans who never saw them before to see how impactful Heels they were. 
Nakamura & Styles will be incredible too, can just see a Styles & Crews match or even as a Stable to counter Bullet Club while Nakamura v Itami would be epic.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

AJ Styles vs. John Cena at Wrestlemania.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



spikingspud said:


> Having Anderson & Gallows go to reunite Bullet Club with Balor would be huge way for Finn to turn Heel & resolve his 'lack of personality'. Seeing them recreate Bullet Club as a NXT Stable will definitely expand opportunity for those fans who never saw them before to see how impactful Heels they were.
> Nakamura & Styles will be incredible too, can just see a Styles & Crews match or even as a Stable to counter Bullet Club while Nakamura v Itami would be epic.


With all of the injuries, this stable (if it happens) must be featured on the main roster. Nakamura, I think would probably have to wrestle someone at mania that he's somewhat familiar with or the adjustment to the "WWE style" could be a rough one for him. I think that's where a Nakamura/Brock Lesnar feud makes a ton of sense.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



LadPro said:


> AJ Styles vs. John Cena at Wrestlemania.


Not happening. Cena is out.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



animus said:


> Not happening. Cena is out.


Styles vs Joe at WM. Tear the f'n house down.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



> With all of the injuries, this stable (if it happens) must be featured on the main roster. Nakamura, I think would probably have to wrestle someone at mania that he's somewhat familiar with or the adjustment to the "WWE style" could be a rough one for him. I think that's where a Nakamura/Brock Lesnar feud makes a ton of sense.


Does make sense having as MR Bullet Club because Balor's current personality is seen as too 'dull' so by Creative debuting Balor alongside Anderson/Gallows would be a fresh approach and a great way around creating a new look 'Balor' for MR. 
Bryan has always wanted a match against Nakamura & if he was cleared to do so that match would be huge for WM otherwise having Balor wrestle Nakamura as part of a Stable vs Stable could be a last resort. (Nakumara with Itami & Styles?)


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



The Cowboy!! said:


> Surely, surely WWE can't fuck up 4 of the biggest stars in Wrestling? Surely...


They'll find a way. Lol


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Tokyo Sports just reported that Nakamura is leaving NJPW at the end of January, and is headed for WWE, as per an interview with him. So that's out of "rumour" territory if the WWE.com article didn't do it for you.

No word on how they're handling the IC title, which had a program between Nakamura and Kenny Omega set up at the New Year Dash show yesterday.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

With all the injuries I wonder if WWE's changing their plans for how to utilize Shinsuke Nakamura and AJ Styles.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



LPPrince said:


> With all the injuries I wonder if WWE's changing their plans for how to utilize Shinsuke Nakamura and AJ Styles.


You would hope so if it does happen.

These guys need to hit the ground running and they need to do it in a big way.

The injuries are crippling Mania no better reason then to make all 4 of these guys in particular AJ and Nakamura make a massive splash and be treated as proper mainevent caliber stars.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Cobalt said:


> You would hope so if it does happen.
> 
> These guys need to hit the ground running and they need to do it in a big way.
> 
> The injuries are crippling Mania no better reason then to make all 4 of these guys in particular AJ and Nakamura make a massive splash and be treated as proper mainevent caliber stars.


Literally as I'm reading your post I'm listening to






LET ME DREAM


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

My body is ready...


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



LPPrince said:


> Literally as I'm reading your post I'm listening to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All we can do is pray that the WWE understands what they now possess, pure wrestling greatness.

If done right, these debuts could be mind blowingly good and also a point in time where we could say changed the WWE for the better.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Cobalt said:


> All we can do is pray that the WWE understands what they now possess, pure wrestling greatness.
> 
> If done right, these debuts could be mind blowingly good and also a point in time where we could say changed the WWE for the better.


Paul Heyman to Nakamura- "What kind of drugs did they have in Japan because WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU EVEN DOING?"

*Nakamura dances*


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



The Cowboy!! said:


> Surely, surely WWE can't fuck up 2 of the biggest stars in Wrestling? Surely...


Fixed that for you.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

4 of the biggest stars...anderson and gallows are now considered 4 of the biggest stars in wrestling


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Based off what I saw on the New Year Dash, AJ Styles is FOR SURE coming to WWE.

I don't want to do any spoilers for the smart people who watch NJPW but haven't see the PPV, lets just say, there is a lot that happens that basically says AJ won't be around for next NJPW PPV.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

AJ Styles vs Finn Balor for the NXT Title. Winner leads the Bullet Club. AJ wins, stays in NXT with the belt, Finn moves up to the main roster.


----------



## Mat Parker (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



> Japan’s Tokyo Sports publication has confirmed that Shinsuke Nakamura will be leaving New Japan Pro Wrestling later this month and is headed to WWE.
> 
> Nakamura, who retained NJPW’s Intercontinental championship against AJ Styles at Monday’s Wrestle Kingdom 10 PPV from the Tokyo Dome, gave his first public comments about why he decided to join WWE. He explained that he is looking for a new challenge and hopes to reach “new heights” with WWE’s global platform.


LADIES AND GENTLEMEN MY NAME IS PAUL HEYMAN.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

You guys, lol.

Not one of these 4 will be on the main roster until later this year.

Kevin owens had to go to the pc for like 6 months before he got on nxt.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



amhlilhaus said:


> You guys, lol.
> 
> Not one of these 4 will be on the main roster until later this year.
> 
> Kevin owens had to go to the pc for like 6 months before he got on nxt.


That was before 2/3rds of the main event picture got shelved. WWE has to put these guys on the main roster to inject something fresh or the buyrates for WM will bomb.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Why are people acting as if casual WWE fans (the fans that matter) know who these guys are? To them they're simply 4 jobbers and are nothing compared to the WWE greats. Just because they're main eventers in NJPW, doesn't mean they're suddenly going to become the megastars needed to save WM.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



skyman101 said:


> Why are people acting as if casual WWE fans (the fans that matter) know who these guys are? To them they're simply 4 jobbers and are nothing compared to the WWE greats. Just because they're main eventers in NJPW, doesn't mean they're suddenly going to become the megastars needed to save WM.


You have an extremely valid point here. WWE universe is completely different from the rest of the wrestling world. Some of these guys may not even get over with this crowd. And if they do. You know how Vince is, he will do everything he can to hold them back if they are not one of his "chosen ones".
Truth be told people like Styles and Nakamura deserves to be a top guy. Their work rate and in ring skills are above and beyond. Nakamura's English is not the best but putting him with a mouth piece like Heyman would make this dude a top heel.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Hey don't watch are these guys any good? And not "they can do cool flips" good like can they talk on the mic


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Surely they won't be able to use the bullet club name? how will they get round this?


----------



## zrinkill (Nov 4, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Bullet Club vs the Wyatt Family .......... nice.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Onyx said:


> Why are people acting as if casual WWE fans (the fans that matter) know who these guys are? To them they're simply 4 jobbers and are nothing compared to the WWE greats. Just because they're main eventers in NJPW, doesn't mean they're suddenly going to become the megastars needed to save WM.


So much ignorance I think you hugely underestimate just how popular AJ Styles is, while I can understand your point for Nakamura and Anderson (I think Gallow's will be recognized from his SES run with Punk) AJ Styles is arguably the biggest talent to have never signed with WWE now Sting has, he has more than enough star power behind him to walk out on Raw/a PPV and get substantial ovation if he does debut on the Main Roster, if it's NxT those smarks blow the roof off Full Sail. 



animus said:


> That was before 2/3rds of the main event picture got shelved. WWE has to put these guys on the main roster to inject something fresh or the buyrates for WM will bomb.


This why I think AJ will go straight to Main Roster, the stacking injury list is forcing WWE to find big names to sell Maina, which is why we already have Rock, Lesnar and Jericho. A debut like AJ Styles might just be what they need and I actually expect Jericho's Mania match to against AJ.



S.MACK said:


> Surely they won't be able to use the bullet club name? how will they get round this?


WWE have already referenced Bullet Club on .Com and Balor has even been photographed wearing the shirt in the same article. I feel WWE and NJPW have some kind of talent deal going on.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Now people are saying Romero, Tonga, and Bad Luck Fale are negotiating. Anyone hear anything on this?


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Ithil said:


> Lexrules said:
> 
> 
> > A working agreement that involves them taking away two of their biggest stars while giving nothing in return. Quite the investment.
> ...


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Now people are saying Romero, Tonga, and Bad Luck Fale are negotiating. Anyone hear anything on this?


Whilst I'm pissed off that it seems to me like the WWE have attempted to disrupt the popularity of Bullet Club, I've accepted it's happening and Omega / Bucks can carry it forward anyway.

I'm all for Rocky Romero and Tama joining AJ, Swagsuke, LG and MG, but Fale can fuck off, the guy is awful.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Is anyone calling them The New Radicals yet? Just me?

Not suggesting this as an actual gimmick, let's be clear on that.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Onyx said:


> Why are people acting as if casual WWE fans (the fans that matter) know who these guys are? To them they're simply 4 jobbers and are nothing compared to the WWE greats. Just because they're main eventers in NJPW, doesn't mean they're suddenly going to become the megastars needed to save WM.


Actually, the Casual fan is now the minority. and beside the casual fan will enjoy anything you put in front of them if you tell them to. They are robots in many ways and always have been. The robot breaks you replace it with another one.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



> if it's NxT those smarks blow the roof off Full Sail.



Most of these guys completely lost their shit when they saw James Storm. If AJ walked into Full Sail there would be a collective orgasm.

I hope AJ doesn't have to work NXT first, though. They have a chance to really do something big here.


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



Lexrules said:


> Actually, the Casual fan is now the minority. and beside the casual fan will enjoy anything you put in front of them if you tell them to. They are robots in many ways and always have been. The robot breaks you replace it with another one.


thats bullshit

the casual fan reacts to charisma, the it factor and great moments. things that are not of mechinacal nature, things you cant plan or just create.

smarks react to a vanilla midget doing 100 high spots a match, which is of pure mechanical nature and can be created at a any time.

a guy who weighs 70kg and has some athletical ability can allways jump around the ring, thats nothing special. something like hulk hogan vs andre the giant is more special 

vanilla midgets are the robots, and smarks the robot lovers


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Like I said, fuck WWE.
> 
> Styles, Nakamura are two of the best in the world, & Karl Anderson is great too, and they should not have their talents wasted in WWE, of all fucking places.
> 
> ...


Fuck WWE for what? Abducting them? 

It actually trips me out how many of you people seem to have this unbreakable delusion that all of these moves are made from one side. You obviously think these people are immensely talented superstars, so fuck WWE for rewarding them with fame and fortune? Why not "fuck those guys for signing with the WWE, despite knowing what WWE does with its talent"?

The WWE recognizes talented wrestlers and decides to reward that talent and you guys respond with "Fuck the WWE". Your favorite indy wrestlers sell out to the world's tyrant wrestling promotion, knowing full well how that company uses their talent and how disappointed their fans will be and you guys respond with how bad you feel for them.

The greatest irony in all of wrestling is how all the people who think they're the biggest smarks have actually becoming this generation's absolute biggest marks.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



TwistedLogic said:


> Fuck WWE for what? Abducting them?
> 
> It actually trips me out how many of you people seem to have this unbreakable delusion that all of these moves are made from one side. You obviously think these people are immensely talented superstars, so fuck WWE for rewarding them with fame and fortune? Why not "fuck those guys for signing with the WWE, despite knowing what WWE does with its talent"?
> 
> ...


:eyeroll *I already explained why I don't want these guys to sign, but whatever. I'll reiterate my point for the millionth time: While I'm glad that they're going to make good money (though let's be honest, they were making great money in NJPW), I don't like seeing talented wrestlers get booked like shit. And that's what WWE is going to do to them, because that's what they do to everyone (See: Cesaro, Ziggler, Bray, Rollins during his title run, Rusev, etc).

And like I said in another post in this thread: funny how people are saying we should be happy for them, and we shouldn't complain, and blah blah blah, when everyday on here, people complain about how WWE books their talent. And yes, I am going to blame WWE, because THEY are the ones who's booking the talent, so they should get blamed when they book them like shit.

Also, for the last time, AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson, & Doc Gallows are not indy wrestlers.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

I was hoping this was just vicious rumors.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Thought that was a great point in Meltzer's latest newsletter, and properly brings to light the totality of the situation:


> What’s notable in the U.S. is that while the AXS show had a limited audience, it was a hit on the station, and like with the 1984 Gagne raid, they took the key announcer, the tag team champions, the IC champion and the former IWGP champion. To the America audience, Nakamura, with his charisma, and Styles because he’s American and a super wrestler, and had TNA recognition, were probably the two biggest stars on that show.


I didn't even think about them taking the announcer at the same time.

As for people saying "just be happy for the wrestlers" (and I will pretty much always support wrestlers over major corporations), what you're missing is the long-term effect. Having a healthy alternative IS better for the wrestlers in the long-run. Don't just think about Nakamura, Styles, etc., specifically. Think about all wrestlers in general.

What do you think happens if NJPW loses strength and now there's not a real, viable, #2 for talent to go to where they can get paid pretty decently well?

The people saying ill-informed stuff, clearly have not learned from history.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

My hype levels are through the roof right now, I've never been this excited about wrestling and I've been watching all my life. The way the wwe articles are worded just make it sound like a momentous event and if they are handled well it probably will be. Yes I know they might not be booked well but I think Vince or at least HHH will realize they have an opportunity to do great things with these guys, fingers crossed that I'm right. 

I mean, imagine the possibilities that can come out of this, Nakamura, Styles, Bryan, Rollins, Cena, Lesnar, Owens and Balor are all in the same company, just thinking of all the different match combinations available is making me giddy.

I'm getting a little anxious though, with nothing been 100% confirmed it seems we'll have to wait until the rumble, not knowing if they've definitely signed for that long will kill me lol


----------



## awesometruth13 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

thought I was going to read Mr. Kennedy was going to return..:mj2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Saw this on squaredcircle.










:ha
.
.
.
.
.
.
:crying:


----------



## Raw Is Regal (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Good lord this has to be the over hyped thing I've ever read. This isn't going to move the dial at all, no one knows who these people are outside of the IWC. I'm a big AJ Styles fan but he's not known to casuals, neither are any of these other guys. They'll be NXT fodder, brought up to the main roster, and then jobbing on SuperStars after a couple of months, bank on it.


----------



## AirVillain (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*

Thumbs up.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't be the only one on here who has no clue who Nakamura is. 

Right? :mj2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The guys on Keep it 100 had a fucking brilliant idea for AJ

Put him in a program with ADR for the US Title at Mania, have him win it and bring back the US Title open challenge. An AJ Styles title match every week on Raw? Are you fucking kidding me? That would instantly make Raw the best show it's been in years.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Nakamura/Styles/Anderson/Gallows possibly coming to WWE - Updated: WWE.com addresses the rumours*



LilOlMe said:


> Thought that was a great point in Meltzer's latest newsletter, and properly brings to light the totality of the situation:
> 
> I didn't even think about them taking the announcer at the same time.
> 
> ...


NJPW has a deep talent pool and has enough guys on deck to fill in the spots on the roster. They took the third or fourth key guys on their roster not their first and second so New Japan will be fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

They still have Tanahashi, Okada, and Omega. They also are excellent at building up their talents. Don't worry about this at all. They will hold their #2 spot by a wide margin. Every great worker who gets dropped from WWE or TNA will get a shot in NJPW to show what they've got. Look what Styles has done in NJPW.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> LilOlMe said:
> 
> 
> > Thought that was a great point in Meltzer's latest newsletter, and properly brings to light the totality of the situation:
> ...



Yea, of WWE signs Okada.... Then there could be a problem. Wouldn't mind seeing him land a Rainmaker on someone in WWE.


----------



## Raw Is Regal (Sep 10, 2009)

Captain Edd said:


> I can't be the only one on here who has no clue who Nakamura is.
> 
> Right? :mj2


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Raw Is Regal said:


> I'm in the same boat.


He's an over the top, anime looking mofo who has done very well in Japan but whose "funky and eccentric" style and character and look would land him in the jokers category in the WWE.

He does have pretty good wrestling skills though.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't get all the hype with these bullet club guys, it will only end up jobber club guys.


----------



## AirVillain (Jun 5, 2015)

Raw Is Regal said:


> I'm in the same boat.


Watch Wrestle Kingdom 10. Part 4...I think is AJ Atyles vs. Nakamura... it's not the greatest match in the world, but it's current (Jan 4th) and it's pretty dang awesome.

Nakamura is stiff as shit but he's a showman. Thumbs up for Shinsuke Nakamura. (Shins*kay)

JR really sells this kid hard. In Wrestle Kingdom 9, and 10 he was amazing...

I mean, really... this guy would beat the crap out of Sheamus, no doubt. Sheamus' "stiff" work is nothing compared to a knee from Nakamura. Watch his Wrestle Kingdom matches....


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

Wish WWE would now sign Kenny Omega, Young Bucks, Jay Lethal, Ricochet and Cody Hall.

Restock NXT and bring some up to WWE too


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yea, of WWE signs Okada.... Then there could be a problem. Wouldn't mind seeing him land a Rainmaker on someone in WWE.





> _"I have heard people say that if I stay in Japan that I will be a big fish in a small pond, but I do not agree. If people think Japan is a small pond, then I will rebuild the pond with my own hands and make it as large as the Pacific Ocean.”_


Don't think that the champ is going anywhere.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Don't think that the champ is going anywhere.


That is simply one of my favourite wrestler quotes of all time. When Okada seems like he can't be more awesome, he comes out with something like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Of course he isn't. He's revitalized the brand and is having absolutely amazing matches. He wouldn't go anywhere near WWE.


----------



## Mat Parker (Oct 6, 2015)

Guess what the WWE apparently licensed?


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

Mat Parker said:


> Guess what the WWE apparently licensed?


My subconscious says a theme song.....


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE*



Reptilian said:


> Good for them, these kids are going to the big leagues.


Yes a 38 year old AJ Styles, good for that kid. First time I've heard a 38 year old man called a kid.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686231074356224000
God, these trolls.


----------



## Accountant (Jan 10, 2016)

Welcome indy guys.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

McNugget said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686231074356224000
> God, these trolls.


Ok, that kind of seals it for me. They are actually going to handle this right, at least initially. I think a rumble or post-rumble debut seems probable.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

So this means they bought the rights to Bullet Club, and there gonna debut as the Bullet Club?



> Unconfirmed rumors have been running rampant that Shinsuke Nakamura and The Bullet Club are in negotiations with WWE, and a series of cryptic tweets to and by the New Japan standouts have only served to stoke the flames. The office of WWE COO Triple H has been mum on the issue, and anyone who might have a line on the international stars’ plans isn’t talking. If the four rumored signees — Nakamura, AJ Styles, Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson —domake their way to WWE, they’ll immediately become part of a long tradition of marquee signings by the Titan Tower talent team. Here are ten that previously set the sports-entertainment world ablaze.


On the first page of "The 10 biggest signings in WWE history"


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Dunno. The trademark to Bullet Club is still owned by NJPW, but they could have a deal in place that supercedes that.

I think you can authorize usage of a trademark, too? Like, WWE didn't necessarily buy it, but they might some amount to use it or give a portion of the profits off of the usage of the name back to NJPW or something?

They could've also done some kind of trade. WWE's old WCW/NJPW tapes could be worth something to NJPW, for NJPW world. I dunno. Lots of options.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

I really hope they don't change a single thing about each of the guys coming in... If they did, they'd fail the moment their music hits. I'm so nervous about them coming in..


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I think, depending on how Nakamura is used in WWE, Okada could have an interest in going to WWE in the future.

Speaking of Okada, he is far and away the best thing going in wrestling right now - in any promotion.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

If they are tweeting stuff like "biggest signings in WWE history" then surely they are gonna at least treat them correctly for some time at first?

Come on, you cannot hype the shit out of something so big to those who appreciate them then go treat them like dirt.

A big Rumble, Mania or Post Mania appearance would be awesome, any of them.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Y2Joe said:


> I think, depending on how Nakamura is used in WWE, Okada could have an interest in going to WWE in the future.
> 
> Speaking of Okada, he is far and away the best thing going in wrestling right now - in any promotion.












Unfortunately Okada's moveset would be slashed in 1/2 if he went to the E, so he wouldn't be the same . No more Tombstone (Taker), Red Ink (Cena), Deep in Debt (Orton), or the headlock backbreaker (Orton), among others.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

If WWE is linking them to the biggest signings such as Chris Jericho, Kurt Angle, and Eddie Guerrero, I'm excited.

Why does it seem like in that one article where WWE shows the 10 biggest signings they sound like they KNOW the fanbase? Look at Samoa Joe's. Let me quote actually.

"For many a wrestling fan in the aughts, Samoa Joe was the de facto decision for guy-WWE-should-sign-but-probably-won’t. Everything from Joe’s age to his previous commitments to his bulky physique had the Internet convinced — convinced — that The Samoan Submission Machine would, for one reason or another, never set foot in a WWE ring."

It's like maybe I'm tired and looking too into this but it's like they completely get it. They KNOW we think he is old, and he is obviously a bigger dude. They KNOW we expected him to not be used, but they're using him JUST fine. It really does show that they can book anyone credible, of course this could all be due to NXT but Kevin Owens has been somewhat fine, inconsistent, but fine.


I'm really excited for their debut guys... Nakamura in the Royal Rumble would fucking rock my socks meng.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Now we just have to hope that Vince doesn't ruin them.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.f4wonline.com/japan/new-japan-strips-shinsuke-nakamura-intercontinental-title-205386

All but confirmed now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is so Great! :banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Sugnid said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/japan/new-japan-strips-shinsuke-nakamura-intercontinental-title-205386
> 
> All but confirmed now.


I wonder who Omega will face now?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

It's fucking happening :mark:

Please do not fuck this up WWE for once!


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Ready to fuckin marking out if Nakamura or AJ Styles debuts at Royal Rumble.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

You'll have to excuse me for not reading all of this, but I'm familiar with the Bullet Club and have seen many promos/matches, and there's not a prayer in hell that they are cut loose in the WWE and given the opportunity to shine.

I'd love to say that they're bringing them in as the force that they should be (A superior version of Nexus that actually wins) but I'm absoulutely prepared for an NXT debut and a few cuts after a month or two. I hope the machine proves me wrong, but "I ain't lying".


----------



## Napalm Death (Apr 2, 2015)

Kejhill said:


> Ready to fuckin marking out if Nakamura or AJ Styles debuts at Royal Rumble.


There is only 1 spot left for the RR and Nakamura is making is last NJPW appearance at Korakuen Hall on 01/30


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Napalm Death said:


> There is only 1 spot left for the RR and Nakamura is making is last NJPW appearance at Korakuen Hall on 01/30


I personally don't see them actually entering the Rumble match but they could appear and impact how the match turns out, maybe have Balor take the final spot have him get to the final 3 Balor, Lesnar and Reigns and when he gets eliminated have Bullet Club come out and beat them down leaving the Rumble a no contest with Balor and Bullet Club standing tall.


----------



## Mat Parker (Oct 6, 2015)

We will all go nuts if this hits on Raw:


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

They should have shot an angle on Raw with Cena being interviewed backstage saying he's back for the rumble and hes gonna win his 16th title then have 3 or 4 masked guys attack him brutally.

Over the weeks they attack Reigns and other top guys but they aren't revealed for a while(Until AJ, Gallows and Anderson are ready to go). That way they make a huge impact putting Cena out of Mania. Even the few who don't know who they are will buy them as top tier because that's how they would be booked. If they book them like shit then that's what they will be seen as. Watching Raw last night the main roster is in real need of fresh faces because unless your Roman Reigns or Lesnar you just don't really matter. Just take a look at how the Wyatt's were booked last night. Strange stuff. It seems the build up to the rumble and then mainia is just about Reigns and how to get him over. Hope he enters no.1 and then wins and gets shat all over again. They had him over there was no need to make the rumble about him as well. Hopefully the Bullet club come straight in and shake things up abit.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Napalm Death said:


> There is only 1 spot left for the RR


According to who?


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

TBH, I think with all of this new signing. It will not be a much gamechanger at all, regardless The Creative/Booking or Storyline writing is worse or not.

The interest in wrestling especially in North America is in All Time Low right now, so i don't put a much a hope that things will turn out to be better in future.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

kamaro011 said:


> TBH, I think with all of this new signing. It will not be a much gamechanger at all, regardless The Creative/Booking or Storyline writing is worse or not.
> 
> The interest in wrestling especially in North America is in All Time Low right now, so i don't put a much a hope that things will turn out to be better in future.


A good thing about low points is that its easy to improve.

I have serious doubts that they will push bullet club to the main roster right off the back. Wanting them to debut at the rumble, be the dominant faction etc is not going to happen unless they become authority lackeys.

Personally, if anyone becomes the dominant faction it should be the wyatts.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

http://breakingwrestlingnews.com/34...owns-shinsuke-nakamuras-theme-song-from-njpw/

THEY BOUGHT NAKAMURA'S THEME :mark: :mark: :mark:

@NastyYaffa


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Shootin' 3's Like Steph Curry said:


> http://breakingwrestlingnews.com/34...owns-shinsuke-nakamuras-theme-song-from-njpw/
> 
> THEY BOUGHT NAKAMURA'S THEME :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> @NastyYaffa


:mark: Let's hope this is true!




:trips9


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

amhlilhaus said:


> Personally, if anyone becomes the dominant faction it should be the wyatts.


Yeah it should be Wyatt Family, heck i will prefer it rather than Bullet Club.

Because Bray Wyatt has been proven time and time again, that he can carried a whole feud with his mic stick alone. And with the backing of his family, he can be the most dominant figure for the next five years if the booking/creative played right.

But sadly, that's not happening.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Shootin' 3's Like Steph Curry said:


> http://breakingwrestlingnews.com/34...owns-shinsuke-nakamuras-theme-song-from-njpw/
> 
> THEY BOUGHT NAKAMURA'S THEME :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> @NastyYaffa


If they bought his theme, then they must be serious about Shinsuke. You know how cheap WWE is with entrance themes. Now they have the one of the greatest themes in wrestling.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I say this in the greatest faith....

PLEASE DON'T FUCK THIS UP WITH SHINSKAY WWE.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Shootin' 3's Like Steph Curry said:


> http://breakingwrestlingnews.com/34...owns-shinsuke-nakamuras-theme-song-from-njpw/
> 
> THEY BOUGHT NAKAMURA'S THEME :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> @NastyYaffa


If they bought his theme, then they must be serious about Shinsuke. You know how cheap WWE is with entrance themes. Now they have the one of the greatest themes in wrestling.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> If they bought his theme, then they must be serious about Shinsuke. You know how cheap WWE is with entrance themes. Now they have the one of the greatest themes in wrestling.


I think it will be completely irrelevant tbh, look at Bray Wyatt i thought the same thing. And yet the opposite happens, judging how they handled him right now.

That's how they treat homegrown WWE talent, how do you think they will treat any better to foreign talent ?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

kamaro011 said:


> The interest in wrestling especially in North America is in All Time Low right now, so i don't put a much a hope that things will turn out to be better in future.


in 1995 they didn't even sell out the 15,000 seat hartford civic center for mania and in 2016 they are playing the biggest stadium in the nfl for mania

in 2004 they had 3,000 people in the building for a ppv and a half house for survivor series..survivor series 2015 sold out in advance


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

https://twitter.com/njpw1972/status/686812693051781120
https://twitter.com/enuhito_eng/status/686819813843271680

New Japan officially announced that Nakamura is leaving the promotion at the 1/30 Korakuen Hall show, and that they are vacating his IC title instead of having him defend it. Kenny Omega will face an undetermined wrestler at the next iPPV for the vacant belt.


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

kamaro011 said:


> Yeah it should be Wyatt Family, heck i will prefer it rather than Bullet Club.
> 
> Because Bray Wyatt has been proven time and time again, that he can carried a whole feud with his mic stick alone. And with the backing of his family, he can be the most dominant figure for the next five years if the booking/creative played right.
> 
> But sadly, that's not happening.


luckily it isnt happening. seriously how can somebody even consider him a top guy.

his gimmick is way too much for a top spot, too cartoonish, too unrealistic. cartoonish gimmicks were allways in the midcard, even in the early 90ies when everything was cartoonish, the top guy was never an unrealistic cartoon gimmick.

they need to tone it down or he has too be in the upper midcard. the most dominant figure for the next five years carrying a corny ass lamp to the ring would be the doom of wrestling. 

also the most dominant figure in wrestling got to be someone who is somewhat of a hero or a role model in some kind of way. and i dont see that in wyatt. he is ugly and mentally retarded, and stands for nothing positive. what kid could look up to him


----------



## TNA-Raven-TNA (Jul 8, 2004)

Shootin' 3's Like Steph Curry said:


> I say this in the greatest faith....
> 
> PLEASE DON'T FUCK THIS UP WITH SHINSKAY WWE.


Hey look at me I know how Shinsuke is pronounced in Japan.

Aren't I just the fucking shit?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

TNA-Raven-TNA said:


> Hey look at me I know how Shinsuke is pronounced in Japan.
> 
> Aren't I just the fucking shit?


Dude, 

You watch TNA,

you shouldn't really be taking shots at others when you mark for the worst wrestling company of all time.


----------



## TNA-Raven-TNA (Jul 8, 2004)

Cliffy said:


> Dude,
> 
> You watch TNA,
> 
> you shouldn't really be taking shots at others when you mark for the worst wrestling company of all time.


U mad bro?


----------



## IRISHwhip78 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows all to WWE/NXT*



CretinHop138 said:


> RIP Bullet Club. Not good if you're a Hideo Itami fan.


I actually think it could be very good for Itami.

Only way to get him over is in a tag team


----------



## Mat Parker (Oct 6, 2015)

https://twitter.com/Tama_Tonga/status/687010253091794945

"Take this as the official birth of the Balor Club. The Phenomenal AJ Styles, his highness Shinsuke Nakamura, Tama Tonga, Luke Gallows wherever the hell he is still beating the hell outta somebody, Karl Anderson and the Demon king himself. Reigns, Ambrose, Sheamus, New Day, Captain bloody WWE himself, get the hell outta here. The Balor Club is here and The Balor Club is real."


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

TNA-Raven-TNA said:


> Hey look at me I know how Shinsuke is pronounced in Japan.
> 
> Aren't I just the fucking shit?


:lmao are you serious?

Just who the fuck are you and why have you got such a stick up your ass?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Shootin' 3's Like Steph Curry said:


> http://breakingwrestlingnews.com/34...owns-shinsuke-nakamuras-theme-song-from-njpw/
> 
> THEY BOUGHT NAKAMURA'S THEME :mark: :mark: :mark:


I hope they cough up the dough for Evil Ways as AJ's theme. I fairly certain they'll only have to deal with Blues Saraceno for the licence since they've used it before.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> I hope they cough up the dough for Evil Ways as AJ's theme. I fairly certain they'll only have to deal with Blues Saraceno for the licence since they've used it before.


Personally I prefer this theme :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mat Parker said:


> https://twitter.com/Tama_Tonga/status/687010253091794945
> 
> "Take this as the official birth of the Balor Club. The Phenomenal AJ Styles, his highness Shinsuke Nakamura, Tama Tonga, Luke Gallows wherever the hell he is still beating the hell outta somebody, Karl Anderson and the Demon king himself. Reigns, Ambrose, Sheamus, New Day, Captain bloody WWE himself, get the hell outta here. The Balor Club is here and The Balor Club is real."


Styles a lackey for Balor. :ha

WWE treats ex-TNA guys like ex-WCW guys. Styles will never be where we all see him as in WWE.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Great news. Nak has an awesome theme song, no reason to change something like that when the Japenese people already know it.

Tonga it seems is a free agent, so that's cool. Dude has talent and is young.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

"Aj Styles competed on the national american scene for years" 


:lmao :lmao They will mention Benoit before they mention tna.




If the rumors are true about wwe getting the bulletclub and subconsiousness license I will be stoked. As much as I want Nakamura in japan hearing that song at a mania or whatever would be pretty damn cool.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

It actually just hit me. I think I know what is going to happen. 99% chance I'm wrong here, but...

Balor takes the last spot in the Rumble. The crowd is going nuts for him, he makes it to the final 2. Bullet Club comes out led by AJ Styles. Balor is thrilled to see them because he is the presumed leader. Bullet Club enters the ring, stands by Balor, and AJ attacks him giving him the Styles Clash. Tells him that there is only one leader of the Bullet Club and its the Phenomenal One. 

It gets Balor over, it gets AJ instant heat and sets up a bad ass feud that the crowd will just eat the hell up.


----------



## HundPRM (Nov 6, 2015)

MM10 said:


> It actually just hit me. I think I know what is going to happen. 99% chance I'm wrong here, but...
> 
> Balor takes the last spot in the Rumble. The crowd is going nuts for him, he makes it to the final 2. Bullet Club comes out led by AJ Styles. Balor is thrilled to see them because he is the presumed leader. Bullet Club enters the ring, stands by Balor, and AJ attacks him giving him the Styles Clash. Tells him that there is only one leader of the Bullet Club and its the Phenomenal One.
> 
> It gets Balor over, it gets AJ instant heat and sets up a bad ass feud that the crowd will just eat the hell up.


this 100% won't happen. I wouldn't mind it, but its not going to happen.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

HundPRM said:


> this 100% won't happen. I wouldn't mind it, but its not going to happen.


Just so you know, AJ Styles was kicked out of Bullet Club and just so you know Guns and Gallows help beat him up when he got kicked out.

So I don't get why anyone thinks Bullet Club is coming to WWE.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

MM10 said:


> ...and sets up a bad ass feud that the crowd will just eat the hell up.


Sure! If by "the crowd" you mean IWC smarks. Casuals will be bored and confused.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

If, only, he didn't hate WWE, I wish Kenny Omega was the next big signing. Just look at the insane charisma that this man has.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

If they have actually bought Nakamura's theme then well ummmm...... :mark:


----------



## TNA-Raven-TNA (Jul 8, 2004)

Shootin' 3's Like Steph Curry said:


> :lmao are you serious?
> 
> Just who the fuck are you and why have you got such a stick up your ass?


Aww don't cry like a bitch now.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

MM10 said:


> It actually just hit me. I think I know what is going to happen. 99% chance I'm wrong here, but...
> 
> Balor takes the last spot in the Rumble. The crowd is going nuts for him, he makes it to the final 2. Bullet Club comes out led by AJ Styles. Balor is thrilled to see them because he is the presumed leader. Bullet Club enters the ring, stands by Balor, and AJ attacks him giving him the Styles Clash. Tells him that there is only one leader of the Bullet Club and its the Phenomenal One.
> 
> It gets Balor over, it gets AJ instant heat and sets up a bad ass feud that the crowd will just eat the hell up.


Most of the audience will have no idea what's going on. I doubt a lot of smarks follow New Japan, never mind the casuals.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Styles ain't even BC anymore.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

MarkovKane said:


> Just so you know, AJ Styles was kicked out of Bullet Club and just so you know Guns and Gallows help beat him up when he got kicked out.
> 
> So I don't get why anyone thinks Bullet Club is coming to WWE.


They still have dates to fulfill until February which AJ didn't.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

TNA-Raven-TNA said:


> Aww don't cry like a bitch now.


:lmao you're the one moaning about nothing. Nobody crying here except you.


----------



## jeremyroad (Jun 24, 2014)

The Stylish Allen Jones is coming to Superstars?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686928350389075970


----------



## TNA-Raven-TNA (Jul 8, 2004)

Shootin' 3's Like Steph Curry said:


> :lmao you're the one moaning about nothing. Nobody crying here except you.


No problem Shinskay. :x:x


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Rey Mysterio pretty much confirmed AJ is going to WWE at the 5* wrestling event tonight. He said "whether it's in TNA or WWE, I respect you".

:banderas


----------



## Mat Parker (Oct 6, 2015)

The King of Strong Style will head to the Performance Center in February.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

THANOS said:


> If, only, he didn't hate WWE, I wish Kenny Omega was the next big signing. Just look at the insane charisma that this man has.


Kenny Omega is like the cooler version of Daniel Bryan. I never liked DBry, thought he was weird and too lame.

Had Kenny Omega been replaced with Dbry for the "Yes Reign", Omega would have tore that shit up and still running WWE.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Omega would suck if he comes to the WWE. His promos consist of a chain of "fucks" and "G**Damns". Nakamura, may or may not click in the WWE. Anderson will fit in perfectly. He's by far the strongest on the mic. Gallow will come back and be a wallflower.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Gallows and Anderson are the quintessential stable guys, but they do great as a tag team too. Gallows is the heavy, Anderson is the mouthpiece. Both guys can have a big role in WWE if utilized correctly.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I can just imagine Anderson standing in a WWE ring telling fans not to boo him. Would be gold in cities like Chicago and Philly.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So Karl Anderson and Gallows have a bunch of Indy dates this month and are booked for a New Japan show in February and people are still thinking they will be in the Rumble?

Right.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/former-new-japan-star-matt-bloom-addresses-bullet-club-rumors

Oh FFS. Another trolly article courtesy of dotcom.

I think AJ is the only one likely to show up in the Rumble. MAYBE Nak, just to get people ready for his actual signing. But at this point it seems up in the air.


----------



## HundPRM (Nov 6, 2015)

MarkovKane said:


> Just so you know, AJ Styles was kicked out of Bullet Club and just so you know Guns and Gallows help beat him up when he got kicked out.
> 
> So I don't get why anyone thinks Bullet Club is coming to WWE.


I'm well aware of both of these facts. But his scenario was Balor and AJ as the final 2 in the Rumble. REALLY?


----------



## JERIPUNK1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Any updates?

Any of these guys officially signed ?


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Wait what?

This hasn't been confirmed yet?


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Adding fuel to the fire. John Cena just posted a picture of AJ Styles on his Instagram a few minutes ago..... And the plot thickens...


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

TheRealFunkman said:


> Adding fuel to the fire. John Cena just posted a picture of AJ Styles on his Instagram a few minutes ago..... And the plot thickens...


Well now... that is a weird one!


----------

